# Portugal legalizes Sodomy/ Homo marriage is legal now.



## 52ndStreet

Portugal has legalized gay marriage. This is now the sixth Europena country to have legalized Homosexual marriage.


----------



## WillowTree

Have you been attacked yet?


----------



## 52ndStreet

WillowTree said:


> Have you been attacked yet?



No , because I have no intention of ever going to Portugal.!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Where does sodomy fall into this?


----------



## Sunni Man

And it's a mystery to the Europeans why their birth rate is steadily declining.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Sunni Man said:


> And it's a mystery to the Europeans why their birth rate is steadily declining.



Exactly the point I was making a few days ago. Europe has been the home of legallized Sodomy  for thousands of years.The Greeks and Romans both had sodomy incorporated into their societies.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Where does sodomy fall into this?



Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?


----------



## Conspiracist

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Where does sodomy fall into this?



There's only one spot sodomy FALLS into and let me tell ya... I have no problem with legalization of it as long as I don't have to participate. I mean WTF?! Just so they are not marrying or making anyone participate against their will so be it.  Leave our kids alone and go be happy.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Conspiracist said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one spot sodomy FALLS into and let me tell ya... I have no problem with legalization of it as long as I don't have to participate. I mean WTF?! Just so they are not marrying or making anyone participate against their will so be it.  Leave our kids alone and go be happy.
Click to expand...


Well eventually they are going to try to Force Sodomy on you, by way of passing laws
so that you wont be able to discriminate against Sodomites/ Homosexuals.

And they are going to require that Homosexual lifestyle be taught in Schools to young children.!!


----------



## paperview

52ndStreet said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?
Click to expand...

One definition of sodomy.

Another definition is when you take it all in your horny mouth "take it!"  from Fred the plumber down the road on your lonely closeted nights.


----------



## paperview

Another is that thing that brings a woman to pleasure with your tongue, which I'm guessing, if 52nd street is married, his wife has never known the joys of...


----------



## noose4

Sunni Man said:


> And it's a mystery to the Europeans why their birth rate is steadily declining.



So once gay marriage is legal all us heteros will turn gay?


----------



## Conspiracist

noose4 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's a mystery to the Europeans why their birth rate is steadily declining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So once gay marriage is legal all us heteros will turn gay?
Click to expand...


I gueth tho Noothy woothy! We'll all be knob goblinth and Bill Clinton will father children for all of us.

This subject is so fun.


----------



## uptownlivin90

Good for them???


----------



## uptownlivin90

52ndStreet said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one spot sodomy FALLS into and let me tell ya... I have no problem with legalization of it as long as I don't have to participate. I mean WTF?! Just so they are not marrying or making anyone participate against their will so be it.  Leave our kids alone and go be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well eventually they are going to try to Force Sodomy on you, by way of passing laws
> so that you wont be able to discriminate against Sodomites/ Homosexuals.
> 
> And they are going to require that Homosexual lifestyle be taught in Schools to young children.!!
Click to expand...


That's where stupidity meets stupidity. "Lifestyles" and "morals" whether homosexual or heterosexual shouldn't be taught in schools they should be taught in the home. If you want to teach your children that homosexuality is fine, that's your business, mine are going to know that "we don't play that in this house", and that'll be that. As for legalizing same sex marriage, more power to em. What two grown people do in their home ain't none of my business, or the state's.


----------



## asaratis

Portugal is a beautiful country.  Especially the Azores.


----------



## Wry Catcher

52ndStreet said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?
Click to expand...


What do you call it when you constantly stick your head up your own ass?


----------



## Sunni Man

Wry Catcher said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you call it when you constantly stick your head up your own ass?
Click to expand...


Answer:  a Wry Catcher


----------



## Wry Catcher

asaratis said:


> Portugal is a beautiful country.  Especially the Azores.



Entering the harbor at Lisbon is pretty awsome too, but I agree, the Azores our spectacular.  While not well known for their food - in comparison to France and Italy - the bakery we stumpled upon in Ponta Delgada was as good as any we've experienced.


----------



## paperview

Wry Catcher said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portugal is a beautiful country.  Especially the Azores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering the harbor at Lisbon is pretty awsome too, but I agree, the Azores our spectacular.  While not well known for their food - in comparison to France and Italy - the bakery we stumpled upon in Ponta Delgada was as good as any we've experienced.
Click to expand...

mmm.  Now I'm hungary.


----------



## Xenophon

Does this mean Bass will be moving there?


----------



## 52ndStreet

Sodomy is immoral between two men. Weather you legalize it or it remains illegal.
It is just plain wrong. I don't care if its between two consenting adults.!


----------



## uptownlivin90

52ndStreet said:


> Sodomy is immoral between two men. Weather you legalize it or it remains illegal.
> *It is just plain wrong*. I don't care if its between two consenting adults.!



Sure it is. But homosexuals have every right to be as wrong as they want to be.


----------



## SFC Ollie

52ndStreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's a mystery to the Europeans why their birth rate is steadily declining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the point I was making a few days ago. Europe has been the home of legallized Sodomy  for thousands of years.The Greeks and Romans both had sodomy incorporated into their societies.
Click to expand...


And where are their civilizations today?


----------



## 52ndStreet

SFC Ollie said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's a mystery to the Europeans why their birth rate is steadily declining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the point I was making a few days ago. Europe has been the home of legallized Sodomy  for thousands of years.The Greeks and Romans both had sodomy incorporated into their societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where are their civilizations today?
Click to expand...


In the 52ndStreet Gutter, with all the dog shit , and homo butthole shit.
Their homo civilization is in the Gutter, thats were they are.11


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

52ndStreet said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?
Click to expand...


I call it their business and not yours nor mine.  Why do you care what other people do in the privacy of their own bedroom?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

52ndStreet said:


> Well eventually they are going to try to Force Sodomy on you, by way of passing laws so that you wont be able to discriminate against Sodomites/ Homosexuals.
> 
> And they are going to require that Homosexual lifestyle be taught in Schools to young children.!!



They are going to force sodomy on you?  They are going to force you to place your penis in another man's behind?


----------



## uptownlivin90

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call it their business and not yours nor mine.  Why do you care what other people do in the privacy of their own bedroom?
Click to expand...


People care what goes on in other people's bedrooms when there's nothing going on in their's. Some shit I just don't care about, and if two men, or two women, or whoever else want to get married more power to 'em if they're consenting adults. If everybody tended to their own damn business this would be a much better world.


----------



## RodISHI

52ndStreet said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one spot sodomy FALLS into and let me tell ya... I have no problem with legalization of it as long as I don't have to participate. I mean WTF?! Just so they are not marrying or making anyone participate against their will so be it.  Leave our kids alone and go be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well eventually they are going to try to Force Sodomy on you, by way of passing laws
> so that you wont be able to discriminate against Sodomites/ Homosexuals.
> 
> *And they are going to require that Homosexual lifestyle be taught in Schools to young children.*!!
Click to expand...

It is already being taught in the public schools throughout. Has been for more than ten years here now and children have been told not to tell parents even nor in many cases were the children allowed to take these study materials home. If they did let parents know what they were teaching their children many parents would be or have been up in arms.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

RodISHI said:


> It is already being taught in the public schools throughout. Has been for more than ten years here now and children have been told not to tell parents even nor in many cases were the children allowed to take these study materials home. If they did let parents know what they were teaching their children many parents would be or have been up in arms.



Is this sarcasm?


----------



## Conspiracist

52ndStreet said:


> Sodomy is immoral between two men. Weather you legalize it or it remains illegal.
> It is just plain wrong. I don't care if its between two consenting adults.!



Moral or not moral, you have your choice to take part in it or not. We have no business in someone's bedroom as long as it contains consenting adults.


----------



## RodISHI

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is already being taught in the public schools throughout. Has been for more than ten years here now and children have been told not to tell parents even nor in many cases were the children allowed to take these study materials home. If they did let parents know what they were teaching their children many parents would be or have been up in arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this sarcasm?
Click to expand...

Are you as dumb as that picture looks on your avatar or is it just an act?


----------



## rdean

52ndStreet said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?
Click to expand...


Since you seem to be the expert, "Do they do that at the same time" and "Did you like it?"


----------



## rdean

52ndStreet said:


> Sodomy is immoral between two men. Weather you legalize it or it remains illegal.
> It is just plain wrong. I don't care if its between two consenting adults.!



Since you are going to go into such detail, "Can a man do it to a woman" and "Can a woman use a "strap on" on a man" and "Did you have to "relax" much?"


----------



## CurveLight

52ndStreet said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?
Click to expand...



None of our damn business.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

RodISHI said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is already being taught in the public schools throughout. Has been for more than ten years here now and children have been told not to tell parents even nor in many cases were the children allowed to take these study materials home. If they did let parents know what they were teaching their children many parents would be or have been up in arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this sarcasm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you as dumb as that picture looks on your avatar or is it just an act?
Click to expand...


When you insult me for no reason it makes you look insecure and immature, not me.  I'll take it your answer to my question is no.  Therefore, please give us an example of a school district that has done what you say.  I'd like to read about it.


----------



## L.K.Eder

52ndStreet said:


> Portugal has legalized gay marriage. This is now the sixth Europena country to have legalized Homosexual marriage.



lisboa is a cool city. you should book a flight. no closet there.


----------



## Samson

Frankly, I'm at a loss as to why I should care about Legalized Homosexuality in Portugal, or any other place.

Do they have Legal Prostitution?

Now there's something that's relevant.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Samson said:


> Frankly, I'm at a loss as to why I should care about Legalized Homosexuality in Portugal, or any other place.
> 
> Do they have Legal Prostitution?
> 
> Now there's something that's relevant.


yes, they do, but only for homersexuels.


----------



## 52ndStreet

CurveLight said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of our damn business.
Click to expand...


It should be cause for concern in the heterosexual community  when Homosexual diseases
transfer to the heterosexual community. The homosexual lifstyle generates a lot of new anti biotic resistent diseases. ie, heapatitis a, and hepatitis b, AIDS, hemorhoids.
These are all Homosexual diseases, that were transfered to the heterosexual community.!!


----------



## CurveLight

52ndStreet said:


> Sodomy is immoral between two men. Weather you legalize it or it remains illegal.
> It is just plain wrong. I don't care if its between two consenting adults.!



It doesn't matter if you believe it is immoral or not.  If you hypocrites and true sodomites respected Christ's teachings you would understand.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Where does sodomy fall into this?



Excuse me?????

Uh....homosexuals like sodomy. Or at least most of them do. Unless they're just into polishing their barb with their buddy.


----------



## CurveLight

52ndStreet said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of our damn business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be cause for concern in the heterosexual community  when Homosexual diseases
> transfer to the heterosexual community. The homosexual lifstyle generates a lot of new anti biotic resistent diseases. ie, heapatitis a, and hepatitis b, AIDS, hemorhoids.
> These are all Homosexual diseases, that were transfered to the heterosexual community.!!
Click to expand...



....and the earth is only 6,000 years old!  Santa is real!  There is a unicorn parade tonight! (as long as we're trying to pass off fiction as fact I thought it would be fun to add some stuff)


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sodomy is immoral between two men. Weather you legalize it or it remains illegal.
> It is just plain wrong. I don't care if its between two consenting adults.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if you believe it is immoral or not.  If you hypocrites and true sodomites respected Christ's teachings you would understand.
Click to expand...


You can't tell me you believe in Jesus....not after all of the stuff you've called members on this site in almost every post.


----------



## rdean

52ndStreet said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of our damn business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be cause for concern in the heterosexual community  when Homosexual diseases
> transfer to the heterosexual community. The homosexual lifstyle generates a lot of new anti biotic resistent diseases. ie, heapatitis a, and hepatitis b, AIDS, hemorhoids.
> These are all Homosexual diseases, that were transfered to the heterosexual community.!!
Click to expand...


As usual, you have it bass ackwards.

Since the gay community makes up less than 5% of the population and probably less than 3%,  it most certainly is the other way around.

If it wasn't for buttheads, such as yourself, gay people wouldn't hide who they are.

You know, if you have any gay relatives, we all have to feel really, really sorry for them.  Having something such as yourself as a family member.  Could you imagine? If there were two of you, you would hate yourself.  Probably do anyway.  Seriously, you have my sympathy.  Such a pathetic excuse for a human being.  So sad.

Since the gay population is so small and there are "swingers" clubs in every state of the union, I doubt if it's gays spreading infections into straight people.  They obviously have the means to be able to take care of that themselves.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sodomy is immoral between two men. Weather you legalize it or it remains illegal.
> It is just plain wrong. I don't care if its between two consenting adults.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if you believe it is immoral or not.  If you hypocrites and true sodomites respected Christ's teachings you would understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't tell me you believe in Jesus....not after all of the stuff you've called members on this site in almost every post.
Click to expand...



Who the fuck do you think you are to say who is or isn't a Christian?  I'm an asshole but at least I'm honest.  Snakes like you want to go around and pretend you are better than other people.  Once again, instead of responding to the topic you focus strictly on the personal.  Grow up.


----------



## Sunni Man

A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.  

You are either one or the other.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.
> 
> You are either one or the other.



You're probably one of the ignorant fools who pass on the lie that sodom and gomorrah was destroyed due to homosexuality.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if you believe it is immoral or not.  If you hypocrites and true sodomites respected Christ's teachings you would understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell me you believe in Jesus....not after all of the stuff you've called members on this site in almost every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck do you think you are to say who is or isn't a Christian?  I'm an asshole but at least I'm honest.  Snakes like you want to go around and pretend you are better than other people.  Once again, instead of responding to the topic you focus strictly on the personal.  Grow up.
Click to expand...



Now there's the curvelight we all know.


----------



## saveliberty

CurveLight said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.
> 
> You are either one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably one of the ignorant fools who pass on the lie that sodom and gomorrah was destroyed due to homosexuality.
Click to expand...


Yep, cause it was.  Among other reasons.  I am really not interested in another of your false interpretations of the subject either, so just skip it.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.
> 
> You are either one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably one of the ignorant fools who pass on the lie that sodom and gomorrah was destroyed due to homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, cause it was.  Among other reasons.  I am really not interested in another of your false interpretations of the subject either, so just skip it.
Click to expand...



Homosexuality is never mentioned in conjunction with S + G.  You cannot produce a single verse where homosexuality is cited and that's why you are already admitting you cannot support your claim.  It's always quite ironic those who claim to love God the most often are the most ignorant of scripture and bear false witness to try and justify their bigotry.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.
> 
> You are either one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably one of the ignorant fools who pass on the lie that sodom and gomorrah was destroyed due to homosexuality.
Click to expand...


Tens of millions of Christians believe that God's wrath on Sodom and Gomorrah was for the sin of homosexuality.

Only gays and their gay supporters try to spread the lie that it wasn't about homosexuality.

The Bible is very clear that they were destroyed because of their perverted lifestyle.


----------



## saveliberty

CurveLight said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably one of the ignorant fools who pass on the lie that sodom and gomorrah was destroyed due to homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, cause it was.  Among other reasons.  I am really not interested in another of your false interpretations of the subject either, so just skip it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is never mentioned in conjunction with S + G.  You cannot produce a single verse where homosexuality is cited and that's why you are already admitting you cannot support your claim.  It's always quite ironic those who claim to love God the most often are the most ignorant of scripture and bear false witness to try and justify their bigotry.
Click to expand...


Actually I can.  You just intrepret it differently.  Your loss.  I really have no patience for arguing with an idiot today.  Run along.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell me you believe in Jesus....not after all of the stuff you've called members on this site in almost every post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck do you think you are to say who is or isn't a Christian?  I'm an asshole but at least I'm honest.  Snakes like you want to go around and pretend you are better than other people.  Once again, instead of responding to the topic you focus strictly on the personal.  Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's the curvelight we all know.
Click to expand...


Another member of my fanclub.  That happens after you get pwned several times.  You simply cannot discuss the topic for fear of getting pwned again so you stick to making it strictly personal.  Cheers.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.
> 
> You are either one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably one of the ignorant fools who pass on the lie that sodom and gomorrah was destroyed due to homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of Christians believe that God's wrath on Sodom and Gomorrah was for the sin of homosexuality.
> 
> Only gays and their gay supporters try to spread the lie that it wasn't about homosexuality.
> 
> The Bible is very clear that they were destroyed because of their perverted lifestyle.
Click to expand...


Then you should have no problem citing the exact verse where homosexuality is cited.  Where is it?  Your appeal to ignorant masses only reveals the admission you cannot support your claim.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, cause it was.  Among other reasons.  I am really not interested in another of your false interpretations of the subject either, so just skip it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is never mentioned in conjunction with S + G.  You cannot produce a single verse where homosexuality is cited and that's why you are already admitting you cannot support your claim.  It's always quite ironic those who claim to love God the most often are the most ignorant of scripture and bear false witness to try and justify their bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I can.  You just intrepret it differently.  Your loss.  I really have no patience for arguing with an idiot today.  Run along.
Click to expand...


If you could state the exact verse where homosexuality is cited you would have done so.  No such verse exists so you try to hide this by calling someone an idiot.  Good job.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.
> 
> You are either one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably one of the ignorant fools who pass on the lie that sodom and gomorrah was destroyed due to homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of Christians believe that God's wrath on Sodom and Gomorrah was for the sin of homosexuality.
> 
> Only gays and their gay supporters try to spread the lie that it wasn't about homosexuality.
> 
> The Bible is very clear that they were destroyed because of their perverted lifestyle.
Click to expand...


Really?  Then maybe you ought to stay with the interpretations of ISlame, seeings how you don't have the intelligence to understand the Bible.



> The Sin of Sodom
> 
> Then there is the story of the destruction of the city of Sodom, (Genesis 18:16-19:29). Sodom has given its name to the now somewhat quaint-sounding term 'Sodomy', which originally meant a specific male homosexual sex act. Eventually it was expanded to mean any form of sexual expression which happened to be illegal, including things that married heterosexual couples do every day.
> 
> However, a close reading reveals the name to be a bit of a misnomer. To start off, Sodom is described simply as a 'wicked' place. Lot, Abraham's nephew, goes to live there to see if even one righteous person can be found there. The sexual theme starts when two disguised angels visit Lot. A mob, described as consisting of the men of the city, 'both young and old', attacks Lot's house and demands that Lot allow them to 'know' (in the language of the KJV) the two men. To 'know' is, of course, the famous KJV circumlocution for having sexual intercourse.
> 
> The next passage bears closer examination. Lot (Gen 19:8) asks the mob to 'do' his two virgin daughters instead, but not the two guests, 'for ... they came under the shadow of my roof.' The rest of the story is well-known: divine wrath ensues, the mob is blinded, the cities of the plain are destroyed by fire and brimstone while Lot and his family flee, Lot's wife is turned to a pillar of salt because she looks back, and only Lot and his daughters escape. In an often ignored coda to this story, Lot's daughters have incest with him by getting him intoxicated, (Gen 19:31), presumably to repopulate the country; a similar motif is found in the story of Noah. As in other Biblical narratives, even the heroes end up committing horrendous sins, driven by circumstances. But many ignore the entire context of the story in the rush to justify their own bigotry.
> 
> The sin of the city of Sodom was the originally considered to be the violation of the rights of Lot's guests. Defining the 'sin of Sodom' to be male homosexuality was a later interpretation, which was made by medieval Jewish and Christian writers, as a reaction to Pagan acceptance of homosexuality. Near Eastern hospitality, to this day, implies a responsibility to protect guests under one's roof. The fact that Lot was ready to make a huge sacrifice by offering up his virgin daughters to the mob instead of his guests underlines this.
> 
> There is abundant Haggadah, ancient Jewish folklore, which tells of the cruelty of Sodom to strangers, and their mistreatment of the poor and homeless. Among other stories, travelers are given gold but not food; when they starve to death, everything is stolen including the gold and the clothes off their backs, and their bodies are left to rot. One of Lot's unfortunate daughters is burned to death for the crime of giving a starving man food. Another woman who assists a poor man is smeared with honey and left to be stung to death by bees. Some of these stories are suffused with dark comedic twists. A poor man is assaulted and robbed. Eliezar, a servant of Abraham, is hit on the head when he intervenes. A judge rules that he must pay his assailant for medical treatment! (Bleeding was considered a surgical procedure). Eliezar then hits the judge on the head, drawing blood, and tells the judge to pay his fine. See Ginzburg's Legends of the Jews and Polano's The Talmud: Selections, for many more stories along the same lines. After reading these, I guarantee you'll be rooting for the Lord to rain down the brimstone on the cities of the plain...
> 
> There are also numerous Biblical passages warning about mistreating strangers, (with the story of Lot being implied), for instance this one in the NT: "Be not forgetful to entertain strangers: for thereby some have entertained angels unawares." [Heb. 13:2]
> 
> Between the original concept of a violation of the law of hospitality and the medieval focus on a particular sexual act, there is an intermediate stage where Sodom was criticized for other reasons entirely. Where Sodom is mentioned in later books of the Tanach and in the New Testament, it is used as an example of a city which was corrupted by luxury, lacking in values such as charity and humility. Nowhere is this made clearer than in Ezekiel 16:48-50, where Ezekiel, speaking for 'the Lord God', enumerates the sins of Sodom: "Saith the Lord GOD...Behold, this was the iniquity of ... Sodom, pride, fulness of bread, and abundance of idleness ... neither did she strengthen the hand of the poor and needy. And they were haughty and committed abomination before me: therefore I took them away as I saw good".
> 
> Note that in this context 'abomination' means human sacrifice and idol worship, not shared tax breaks for long-term same-sex couples, or sexual practices you can see on cable after 10 o'clock. Furthermore, 'abomination' is at the end of the laundry list. The primary sin of Sodom, by this account, was that their society was materialistic, greedy and uncharitable. Social and economic justice is a thread that runs through the Hebrew Bible and the New Testament alike, and it is not difficult to extrapolate this to modern struggles for equality, such as those of LGBT people. When governmental and religious institutions and their leaders perpetuate oppression, it would not be farfetched to say that they are committing the actual sin of Sodom.



That's from Sacred Texts Archive.  It's a scholar site where all sorts of students of the various religions post their papers.  It's really quite good.

As far as sodomy?  Well.......the Bible has something to say about that as well, but you may wish to learn what sodomy actually is.......

From dictionary.com..........



> sod&#8901;om&#8901;y
> &#8194;&#8194;/&#712;s&#594;d&#601;mi/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [sod-uh-mee] Show IPA
> Use sodomy in a Sentence
> See web results for sodomy
> See images of sodomy
> noun
> 1. 	anal or oral copulation with a member of the opposite sex.
> 2. 	copulation with a member of the same sex.
> 3. 	bestiality (def. 4).
> Origin:
> 12501300; ME sodomie < OF. See Sodom, -y



Now, since this is a definition from a place where everyone has agreed to use the same definition of the word, it would logically stand to reason that sodomy is not limited to just gays.

It's the paranoid fucks that are so scared of being raped that foster the myth.  Incidentally, I think it's actually a repressed urge to BE raped that causes them to fear others.  Why?  Simple.........they're too fucking stupid or ugly to get laid on their own.

And.......52nd Sleaze, you may wish to reconsider your viewpoints on sodomy.

I mean shit........if not, your significant other will never let you go up the Hershey Highway anymore!

P.S.  Wanna know why some people kinda like anal sex?  It's because of 2 reasons......number 1, the receiver is being stimulated in a place where there are MANY, MANY, MANY, nerve endings that produce pleasure. 

Think of how good you feel when you take a really good dump.  

Number 2?  The person doing the sodomy also likes it.  Wanna know why?  Most guys like to have a tight hole to place their penis, and, the sphincter muscle is much stronger than a vaginal one.

It's really all nothing more than human physiology.

Wanna know why God said don't?  Because at the time, the human race was just getting started, and He really didn't want us all to die of disease.  

Same reason Jews are not allowed to eat pork.  It's because of trichinosis.

Now?  Well........we've got better ways of raising and packaging pork, so that there are no parasites in it.

We've also got condoms, which can help prevent any diseases encountered from skin tears that are in close proximity to fresh feces.  Ever hear of ebola?  It's bad news.

So, can you have sodomy?  Well............you'd have to go talk to God about that one.

But........remember one thing.........NOBODY can put God in a box.  He's the inside of the box, as well as the outside, and the box itself.

But........when you say that there is only 1 belief system, and everyone should adhere to it?  Well......it violates the concept of free will and self determination, as well as places God into a very limited box.

Either God is everything, or He is nothing.  Which is it?

Please take your gay hating bias elsewhere dude.  We've already got Chucked Ass and Sunnidiot.

This village does not need yet another idiot.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CurveLight said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is never mentioned in conjunction with S + G.  You cannot produce a single verse where homosexuality is cited and that's why you are already admitting you cannot support your claim.  It's always quite ironic those who claim to love God the most often are the most ignorant of scripture and bear false witness to try and justify their bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can.  You just intrepret it differently.  Your loss.  I really have no patience for arguing with an idiot today.  Run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you could state the exact verse where homosexuality is cited you would have done so.  No such verse exists so you try to hide this by calling someone an idiot.  Good job.
Click to expand...






> Genesis chapter 19
> 4 But before they lay down, the men of the city, even the men of Sodom, compassed the house round, both old and young, all the people from every quarter:
> 
> 5 And they called unto Lot, and said unto him, Where are the men which came in to thee this night? bring them out unto us, that we may know them.



I take it you do understand what the Biblical "Know" means? But go ahead and argue it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Sunni Man said:


> A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.
> 
> You are either one or the other.



Really?  Ever hear of a dude named Ted Haggard?

Oh yeah.....interesting thing.........over in the ME, they have a thing called "man love thursday".

Seems that's gays night out over there.  Saw it on a war correspondent's report from Iraq and Afghanistan on a special from the Military Channel.

So, you can't be Christian and gay, but you CAN be musLAME and gay.

I guess we know why you left Christianity to go join IsLAME.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can.  You just intrepret it differently.  Your loss.  I really have no patience for arguing with an idiot today.  Run along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could state the exact verse where homosexuality is cited you would have done so.  No such verse exists so you try to hide this by calling someone an idiot.  Good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis chapter 19
> 4 But before they lay down, the men of the city, even the men of Sodom, compassed the house round, both old and young, all the people from every quarter:
> 
> 5 And they called unto Lot, and said unto him, Where are the men which came in to thee this night? bring them out unto us, that we may know them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you do understand what the Biblical "Know" means? But go ahead and argue it.
Click to expand...



I've pointed this out to you before and you totally ignored it.  The first point is homosexuality is never mentioned.  The Hebrew for "to know" is "ya'da" and it is used over 940 times in the Old Testament.  It is never once used in reference to homosexuality.  Is that all you got?  Even if sex was somehow being referenced then the crime would have been rape, not homosexuality.  Has your bigotry diseased your brain so bad you cannot understand the difference between the two?  Also, your verses say "all the people." That means men as well as women were at Lot's door.  How do you get homosexuality when opposite sexes are involved?


----------



## 52ndStreet

rdean said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of our damn business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be cause for concern in the heterosexual community  when Homosexual diseases
> transfer to the heterosexual community. The homosexual lifstyle generates a lot of new anti biotic resistent diseases. ie, heapatitis a, and hepatitis b, AIDS, hemorhoids.
> These are all Homosexual diseases, that were transfered to the heterosexual community.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, you have it bass ackwards.
> 
> Since the gay community makes up less than 5% of the population and probably less than 3%,  it most certainly is the other way around.
> 
> If it wasn't for buttheads, such as yourself, gay people wouldn't hide who they are.
> 
> You know, if you have any gay relatives, we all have to feel really, really sorry for them.  Having something such as yourself as a family member.  Could you imagine? If there were two of you, you would hate yourself.  Probably do anyway.  Seriously, you have my sympathy.  Such a pathetic excuse for a human being.  So sad.
> 
> Since the gay population is so small and there are "swingers" clubs in every state of the union, I doubt if it's gays spreading infections into straight people.  They obviously have the means to be able to take care of that themselves.
Click to expand...


Excuse me butt surfer, but Hepatitis a, and Hepatitis B, Hemmorhoids, AIDS, and certain fecal bourne diseases , were exclusive, and you still see an inordinate proliferation in of these diseases in the Homosexual community. Even with their small
%5 percent make up of the general population.
fecal  diseases,


----------



## CurveLight

52ndStreet said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be cause for concern in the heterosexual community  when Homosexual diseases
> transfer to the heterosexual community. The homosexual lifstyle generates a lot of new anti biotic resistent diseases. ie, heapatitis a, and hepatitis b, AIDS, hemorhoids.
> These are all Homosexual diseases, that were transfered to the heterosexual community.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you have it bass ackwards.
> 
> Since the gay community makes up less than 5% of the population and probably less than 3%,  it most certainly is the other way around.
> 
> If it wasn't for buttheads, such as yourself, gay people wouldn't hide who they are.
> 
> You know, if you have any gay relatives, we all have to feel really, really sorry for them.  Having something such as yourself as a family member.  Could you imagine? If there were two of you, you would hate yourself.  Probably do anyway.  Seriously, you have my sympathy.  Such a pathetic excuse for a human being.  So sad.
> 
> Since the gay population is so small and there are "swingers" clubs in every state of the union, I doubt if it's gays spreading infections into straight people.  They obviously have the means to be able to take care of that themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me butt surfer, but Hepatitis a, and Hepatitis B, Hemmorhoids, AIDS, and certain fecal bourne diseases , were exclusive, and you still see an inordinate proliferation in of these diseases in the Homosexual community. Even with their small
> %5 percent make up of the general population.
> fecal  diseases,
Click to expand...



You really shouldn't rely on Liberty University for your science education.  You want to bitch about diseases you falsely claim come from only homosexuals but you don't say a damn word about all the diseases we know for a fact comes from heterosexual activity.  In the world of STDs no group is innocent so take your idiotic demonizing and sell it to those dumb enough to buy.


----------



## 52ndStreet

CurveLight said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you have it bass ackwards.
> 
> Since the gay community makes up less than 5% of the population and probably less than 3%,  it most certainly is the other way around.
> 
> If it wasn't for buttheads, such as yourself, gay people wouldn't hide who they are.
> 
> You know, if you have any gay relatives, we all have to feel really, really sorry for them.  Having something such as yourself as a family member.  Could you imagine? If there were two of you, you would hate yourself.  Probably do anyway.  Seriously, you have my sympathy.  Such a pathetic excuse for a human being.  So sad.
> 
> Since the gay population is so small and there are "swingers" clubs in every state of the union, I doubt if it's gays spreading infections into straight people.  They obviously have the means to be able to take care of that themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me butt surfer, but Hepatitis a, and Hepatitis B, Hemmorhoids, AIDS, and certain fecal bourne diseases , were exclusive, and you still see an inordinate proliferation in of these diseases in the Homosexual community. Even with their small
> %5 percent make up of the general population.
> fecal  diseases,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't rely on Liberty University for your science education.  You want to bitch about diseases you falsely claim come from only homosexuals but you don't say a damn word about all the diseases we know for a fact comes from heterosexual activity.  In the world of STDs no group is innocent so take your idiotic demonizing and sell it to those dumb enough to buy.
Click to expand...


Don't get me wrong, I am not demonizing Homosexuals from a personal standpoint, I am sure many are good people that are highly intelligent, many of my best friends were Homosexuals, until
they started lusting after my straight guy heterosexual self, some of my teachers in school I know were homosexuals,what I am demonizing is the lifestyle it self, and the 
collateral effects of the lifestyle. ie the many diseases that the homosexual lifestyle produces, its medical facts.!!


----------



## Zona

52ndStreet said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been attacked yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , because I have no intention of ever going to Portugal.!!
Click to expand...


So as other countries legalize this, your vacation choices will get smaller and smaller?

What makes you think any human being would want you...men or women?  Wow, what an ego.  

If these people are married, they would leave their spouses to get you?  You?  LOL


----------



## Zona

52ndStreet said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me butt surfer, but Hepatitis a, and Hepatitis B, Hemmorhoids, AIDS, and certain fecal bourne diseases , were exclusive, and you still see an inordinate proliferation in of these diseases in the Homosexual community. Even with their small
> %5 percent make up of the general population.
> fecal  diseases,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't rely on Liberty University for your science education.  You want to bitch about diseases you falsely claim come from only homosexuals but you don't say a damn word about all the diseases we know for a fact comes from heterosexual activity.  In the world of STDs no group is innocent so take your idiotic demonizing and sell it to those dumb enough to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not demonizing Homosexuals from a personal standpoint, I am sure many are good people that are highly intelligent, many of my best friends were Homosexuals, until
> they started lusting after my straight guy heterosexual self, some of my teachers in school I know were homosexuals,what I am demonizing is the lifestyle it self, and the
> collateral effects of the lifestyle. ie the many diseases that the homosexual lifestyle produces, its medical facts.!!
Click to expand...


You mean like HIV...which are transmitted more by hetro's than gays.  You mean like the clap, gonorrhea, syphilis etc?  All of which are transmitted by straights.  Your argument is laughable.


----------



## CurveLight

52ndStreet said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me butt surfer, but Hepatitis a, and Hepatitis B, Hemmorhoids, AIDS, and certain fecal bourne diseases , were exclusive, and you still see an inordinate proliferation in of these diseases in the Homosexual community. Even with their small
> %5 percent make up of the general population.
> fecal  diseases,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't rely on Liberty University for your science education.  You want to bitch about diseases you falsely claim come from only homosexuals but you don't say a damn word about all the diseases we know for a fact comes from heterosexual activity.  In the world of STDs no group is innocent so take your idiotic demonizing and sell it to those dumb enough to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not demonizing Homosexuals from a personal standpoint, I am sure many are good people that are highly intelligent, many of my best friends were Homosexuals, until
> they started lusting after my straight guy heterosexual self, some of my teachers in school I know were homosexuals,what I am demonizing is the lifestyle it self, and the
> collateral effects of the lifestyle. ie the many diseases that the homosexual lifestyle produces, its medical facts.!!
Click to expand...


Sounds to me like you came out of the closet and got rejected much more than anticipated.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could state the exact verse where homosexuality is cited you would have done so.  No such verse exists so you try to hide this by calling someone an idiot.  Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis chapter 19
> 4 But before they lay down, the men of the city, even the men of Sodom, compassed the house round, both old and young, all the people from every quarter:
> 
> 5 And they called unto Lot, and said unto him, Where are the men which came in to thee this night? bring them out unto us, that we may know them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it you do understand what the Biblical "Know" means? But go ahead and argue it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've pointed this out to you before and you totally ignored it.  The first point is homosexuality is never mentioned.  The Hebrew for "to know" is "ya'da" and it is used over 940 times in the Old Testament.  It is never once used in reference to homosexuality.  Is that all you got?  Even if sex was somehow being referenced then the crime would have been rape, not homosexuality.  Has your bigotry diseased your brain so bad you cannot understand the difference between the two?  Also, your verses say "all the people." That means men as well as women were at Lot's door.  How do you get homosexuality when opposite sexes are involved?
Click to expand...


WOW, you sure had that figure real fast. Perhaps curvelight should go on and come out of the closet.

 Everyone knows that to "know' someone biblically is to have sexual intercourse with them. I've known this for more years than I can remember. But you go on and believe whatever you want. It's your religion. Make it anything you like.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Legalized Sodomy?

That's the slippery slope that will lead to legalized Gomorrhy.


----------



## ABikerSailor

52ndStreet said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me butt surfer, but Hepatitis a, and Hepatitis B, Hemmorhoids, AIDS, and certain fecal bourne diseases , were exclusive, and you still see an inordinate proliferation in of these diseases in the Homosexual community. Even with their small
> %5 percent make up of the general population.
> fecal  diseases,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't rely on Liberty University for your science education.  You want to bitch about diseases you falsely claim come from only homosexuals but you don't say a damn word about all the diseases we know for a fact comes from heterosexual activity.  In the world of STDs no group is innocent so take your idiotic demonizing and sell it to those dumb enough to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not demonizing Homosexuals from a personal standpoint, I am sure many are good people that are highly intelligent, many of my best friends were Homosexuals, until
> they started lusting after my straight guy heterosexual self, some of my teachers in school I know were homosexuals,what I am demonizing is the lifestyle it self, and the
> collateral effects of the lifestyle. ie the many diseases that the homosexual lifestyle produces, its medical facts.!!
Click to expand...


Yeah........I'm not saying anything bad about 'em personally, I'm just saying that they need to be cured, because gays are gonna take over the world if we're not careful.

We've read it in your posts repeatedly.

Many were best friends?  Yeah, racists say that same thing about black people.

Started lusting after your straight hetero self?  Hmm.........my question is, are you pissed off because your narrow minded views, as well as the fact that in all likelyhood, you're butt ugly as well, you're just WISHING for someone to come after you.

Same reason the ugly chick says she's gonna save herself for marriage.  She KNOWS that nobody is going to want to have sex with her.

Either that, or you're secretly bi-curious, and are terrified you'd like puffing on a penis and punching a donut hole.

I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## Coyote

52ndStreet said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am not demonizing Homosexuals from a personal standpoint, I am sure many are good people that are highly intelligent, *many of my best friends were Homosexuals, until
> they started lusting after my straight guy heterosexual self, some of my teachers in school I know were homosexuals*,what I am demonizing is the lifestyle it self, and the
> collateral effects of the lifestyle. ie the many diseases that the homosexual lifestyle produces, its medical facts.!!



Homosexuals make up a very tiny percent of the overall population....yet you seem to have been surrounded by them.  Anyone else find that strange?


----------



## Samson

Coyote said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not demonizing Homosexuals from a personal standpoint, I am sure many are good people that are highly intelligent, *many of my best friends were Homosexuals, until
> they started lusting after my straight guy heterosexual self, some of my teachers in school I know were homosexuals*,what I am demonizing is the lifestyle it self, and the
> collateral effects of the lifestyle. ie the many diseases that the homosexual lifestyle produces, its medical facts.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals make up a very tiny percent of the overall population....yet you seem to have been surrounded by them.  Anyone else find that strange?
Click to expand...


I haven't accepted that 52ndSt is part of the overall population.

I thought he was living on Fire Island.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Naahhh..........he couldn't pass the interview for Fire Island.

I heard he's moving out to Provincetown MA.


----------



## Coyote

52ndStreet said:


> Excuse me butt surfer, but Hepatitis a, and Hepatitis B, Hemmorhoids, AIDS, and certain fecal bourne diseases , were exclusive, and you still see an inordinate proliferation in of these diseases in the Homosexual community. Even with their small
> %5 percent make up of the general population.
> fecal  diseases,



That's just plain ignorant.

Hep A and Hep B have never been "exclusively" homosexual.  

Hep A is spread through fecal matter - often poor sanitation resulting in the mixing of sewage and drinking water or the eating of raw or undercooked shellfish from contaminated waters.  Yes, it can be more easily spread through gay sex but also straight sex that prefers the anal route.

Hep B  is transmitted via blood (including small amounts of blood that tend to be present in saliva and semen).  The most common transmission is via iv drug using and unclean needles or whenever any of these bodily fluids come in contact with the broken skin or a mucous membrane (in the mouth, genital organs, or rectum) of an uninfected person.  That covers hetero and homo sexual sex.

AIDS - spread through blood and other bodily fluids, first started out in Africa in a general population and spread through sexual activities.  Homosexual sex increases the risk of getting it because of the delicate and blood rich tissues of the rectum. So, you are right in that the risk and rate is greater but - the risk and rate is greater in a number of high risk groups including those who have multiple casual partners, don't use condoms, and IV drug users.  

Hemmerhoids infest much of the general population though anal sex increases the risk but then anal sex isn't exclusive to gays either.


----------



## Zona

CurveLight said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't rely on Liberty University for your science education.  You want to bitch about diseases you falsely claim come from only homosexuals but you don't say a damn word about all the diseases we know for a fact comes from heterosexual activity.  In the world of STDs no group is innocent so take your idiotic demonizing and sell it to those dumb enough to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not demonizing Homosexuals from a personal standpoint, I am sure many are good people that are highly intelligent, many of my best friends were Homosexuals, until
> they started lusting after my straight guy heterosexual self, some of my teachers in school I know were homosexuals,what I am demonizing is the lifestyle it self, and the
> collateral effects of the lifestyle. ie the many diseases that the homosexual lifestyle produces, its medical facts.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you came out of the closet and got rejected much more than anticipated.
Click to expand...


Either that or he had a special uncle who touched him too much..?


----------



## rdean

Coyote said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me butt surfer, but Hepatitis a, and Hepatitis B, Hemmorhoids, AIDS, and certain fecal bourne diseases , were exclusive, and you still see an inordinate proliferation in of these diseases in the Homosexual community. Even with their small
> %5 percent make up of the general population.
> fecal  diseases,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just plain ignorant.
> 
> Hep A and Hep B have never been "exclusively" homosexual.
> 
> Hep A is spread through fecal matter - often poor sanitation resulting in the mixing of sewage and drinking water or the eating of raw or undercooked shellfish from contaminated waters.  Yes, it can be more easily spread through gay sex but also straight sex that prefers the anal route.
> 
> Hep B  is transmitted via blood (including small amounts of blood that tend to be present in saliva and semen).  The most common transmission is via iv drug using and unclean needles or whenever any of these bodily fluids come in contact with the broken skin or a mucous membrane (in the mouth, genital organs, or rectum) of an uninfected person.  That covers hetero and homo sexual sex.
> 
> AIDS - spread through blood and other bodily fluids, first started out in Africa in a general population and spread through sexual activities.  Homosexual sex increases the risk of getting it because of the delicate and blood rich tissues of the rectum. So, you are right in that the risk and rate is greater but - the risk and rate is greater in a number of high risk groups including those who have multiple casual partners, don't use condoms, and IV drug users.
> 
> Hemmerhoids infest much of the general population though anal sex increases the risk but then anal sex isn't exclusive to gays either.
Click to expand...


I suspect it is just as "easy" to spread for straights.  Due to the "delicate and blood rich tissue" of the "snatch".


----------



## Coyote

rdean said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me butt surfer, but Hepatitis a, and Hepatitis B, Hemmorhoids, AIDS, and certain fecal bourne diseases , were exclusive, and you still see an inordinate proliferation in of these diseases in the Homosexual community. Even with their small
> %5 percent make up of the general population.
> fecal  diseases,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just plain ignorant.
> 
> Hep A and Hep B have never been "exclusively" homosexual.
> 
> Hep A is spread through fecal matter - often poor sanitation resulting in the mixing of sewage and drinking water or the eating of raw or undercooked shellfish from contaminated waters.  Yes, it can be more easily spread through gay sex but also straight sex that prefers the anal route.
> 
> Hep B  is transmitted via blood (including small amounts of blood that tend to be present in saliva and semen).  The most common transmission is via iv drug using and unclean needles or whenever any of these bodily fluids come in contact with the broken skin or a mucous membrane (in the mouth, genital organs, or rectum) of an uninfected person.  That covers hetero and homo sexual sex.
> 
> AIDS - spread through blood and other bodily fluids, first started out in Africa in a general population and spread through sexual activities.  Homosexual sex increases the risk of getting it because of the delicate and blood rich tissues of the rectum. So, you are right in that the risk and rate is greater but - the risk and rate is greater in a number of high risk groups including those who have multiple casual partners, don't use condoms, and IV drug users.
> 
> Hemmerhoids infest much of the general population though anal sex increases the risk but then anal sex isn't exclusive to gays either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect it is just as "easy" to spread for straights.  Due to the "delicate and blood rich tissue" of the "snatch".
Click to expand...


Not really...unfortunately, the risk of spread is greater in anal sex because those tissues aren't intended for the use they are being put to, so that is a reality but, like any other sex - if you take precautions and use good sense it's not an issue.


----------



## saveliberty

Coyote said:


> Not really...unfortunately, the risk of spread is greater in anal sex because those tissues aren't intended for the use they are being put to, so that is a reality but, *like any other sex - if you take precautions and use good sense it's not an issue*.



Your at risk Coyote.  I find someone that would say the bold comment to lack said sense.


----------



## Toro

Sunni Man said:


> And it's a mystery to the Europeans why their birth rate is steadily declining.



You're right.

If those gay people - 3% of the population - would just have sex with women, then the birth rate would skyrocket!


----------



## JScott

Sunni Man said:


> A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.
> 
> You are either one or the other.



That would be the same as saying, "you cant be a Christian and a sinner, you are either one or the other".


----------



## Coyote

saveliberty said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...unfortunately, the risk of spread is greater in anal sex because those tissues aren't intended for the use they are being put to, so that is a reality but, *like any other sex - if you take precautions and use good sense it's not an issue*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your at risk Coyote.  I find someone that would say the bold comment to lack said sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

JScott said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.
> 
> You are either one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same as saying, "you cant be a Christian and a sinner, you are either one or the other".
Click to expand...


Christians are those who follow Christ's teachings.

I can't find anywhere in the NT where Christ condemned homosexuality.

Most of what he said boiled down to love God with all your heart and love your neighbor as you would yourself.


Perhaps there aren't very many real Christians.


----------



## Sunni Man

Coyote said:


> JScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.
> 
> You are either one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same as saying, "you cant be a Christian and a sinner, you are either one or the other".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are those who follow Christ's teachings.
> 
> I can't find anywhere in the NT where Christ condemned homosexuality.
Click to expand...

The NT says that Christ was a Rabbi who taught the Law's of the Torah (OT)

Christ called the Law perfect and unchanagable.

Torah Law calls homosexuality an abomination that carries the punishment of death.

Thus Jesus the Christ was 100% against homosexuality.


----------



## Douger

52ndStreet said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been attacked yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , because I have no intention of ever going to Portugal.!!
Click to expand...

Probably because you don't have a passport, much less know where Portugal is.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

52ndStreet said:


> Portugal has legalized gay marriage. This is now the sixth Europena country to have legalized Homosexual marriage.







And yet God hasn't struck them with 3,000 dead civilians by terror attack or flooded one of their cities with a huricane......HMMMMM!


----------



## Cold Fusion38

52ndStreet said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does sodomy fall into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you call it when two grown men stick their Penises into each others rectum?
Click to expand...







I guess you never want to get a blow job again huh? Or Gawd forbid have anything other than missionary sex with your wife. You are so GD dumb you don't even know what Sodomy is do you?


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same as saying, "you cant be a Christian and a sinner, you are either one or the other".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians are those who follow Christ's teachings.
> 
> I can't find anywhere in the NT where Christ condemned homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NT says that Christ was a Rabbi who taught the Law's of the Torah (OT)
> 
> Christ called the Law perfect and unchanagable.
> 
> Torah Law calls homosexuality an abomination that carries the punishment of death.
> 
> Thus Jesus the Christ was 100% against homosexuality.
Click to expand...


That is all indirect and circumstantial.  You can't find me a single quote from him can you? After all, the OT called eating shellfish an abomonation but you don't hear fire and brimstone speeches on that do you?

Jesus said: Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. 

Sounds like that includes homosexuals.

Maybe he wasn't such a good Rabbi.


----------



## Coyote

Cold Fusion38 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portugal has legalized gay marriage. This is now the sixth Europena country to have legalized Homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet God hasn't struck them with 3,000 dead civilians by terror attack or flooded one of their cities with a huricane......HMMMMM!
Click to expand...


Not even a locust.  God's a slacker I guess.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Coyote said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portugal has legalized gay marriage. This is now the sixth Europena country to have legalized Homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet God hasn't struck them with 3,000 dead civilians by terror attack or flooded one of their cities with a huricane......HMMMMM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even a locust.  God's a slacker I guess.
Click to expand...






Totally slacking!


----------



## Sunni Man

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians are those who follow Christ's teachings.
> 
> I can't find anywhere in the NT where Christ condemned homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> The NT says that Christ was a Rabbi who taught the Law's of the Torah (OT)
> 
> Christ called the Law perfect and unchanagable.
> 
> Torah Law calls homosexuality an abomination that carries the punishment of death.
> 
> Thus Jesus the Christ was 100% against homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all indirect and circumstantial.
Click to expand...


Not at all.

In the Book of Revelations 22:15  God (Jesus) says that "Dogs" will not enter into the Kingdom of Heaven.

The word "dog" in this verse refers to male homosexuals.


----------



## RodISHI

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you as dumb as that picture looks on your avatar or is it just an act?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you insult me for no reason it makes you look insecure and immature, not me.  I'll take it your answer to my question is no.  Therefore, please give us an example of a school district that has done what you say.  I'd like to read about it.
Click to expand...


Read away.....



> http://www.us2000.org/cfmc/Pedophilia.pdf
> When U.S. Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg was an attorney for the ACLU, she co-authored a report recommending that the age of consent for sexual acts be lowered to 12 years of age.






> ACLU Victory:
> Pro-Homosexual Training
> Required for School District
> ACLU says new program will "serve as a model";
> schools warned of lawsuits if homosexuality is not affirmed







> Parents rip school over gay storybook
> Lesson reignites clash in Lexington
> 
> By Tracy Jan, Globe Staff  |  April 20, 2006
> 
> In a controversy with a familiar ring, parents of a Lexington second-grader are protesting that their son's teacher read a fairy tale about gay marriage to the class without warning parents first.
> 
> The teacher at Joseph Estabrook Elementary School used the children's book, ''King & King," as part of a lesson about different types of weddings. A prince marries another prince instead of a princess in the book, which was on the American Library Association's list of the 10 most challenged books in 2004 because of its homosexual theme.
> 
> ''My son is only 7 years old," said Lexington parent Robin Wirthlin, who complained to the school system last month and will meet with the superintendent next week. ''By presenting this kind of issue at such a young age, they're trying to indoctrinate our children. They're intentionally presenting this as a norm, and it's not a value that our family supports."........





If you do not think it is a program with an agenda to indoctrinate school children read this page...below is an excerpt from the page.



> Editorial: Teaching about Homosexuality in Public High Schools
> 
> But, given that you have public education, students who are nearing adulthood (lets say 11th and 12th graders, from about age 16 and greater) are certainly entitled to being taught objective and complete information about any socially controversial or divisive topic. Students will find out about such materials from the media (or even my own books and websites) anyway. Students are entitled to learn all of the relevant information about biological and cosmological theories, including evolution, creationism, and intelligent design, in an objective fashion. One cannot be intellectually honest if some topics cannot be spoken about (I am reminded here of a scientist, interviewed in the PBS Nova documentary Time Travel who says he now will not speak about time travel!)
> 
> 
> 
> This problem, about presenting sexual information honestly, is one that we should work from the inside out, with a sweet opposite field swing. For example, we can start with basic sex education. I dont think there is much argument that for minors sexual abstinence is the safest practice. Minors should not be taught how to have sexual intercourse safely in public schools unless individual parents have consented. However, whatever medical information is presented should be objective and accurate. Non-monogamous sex (with a non-monogamous partner) always presents some STD (including HIV) risk (as well as pregnancy risk for vaginal intercourse). The risk varies greatly according to the protection used and mechanics and histories of the partners, with the greatest medical risk existing with unprotected anal intercourse. That is simple medical fact, and if presented at all, it should be presented correctly. But all of this skims the surface, because the real debate is about cultural values.
> 
> 
> 
> The scientific education could then migrate to the controversy over the extent to which homosexuality is biologically determinedin man and in many animals. This is unsettled, as is the philosophical implication of any outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> We can approach the values question from the legal angle, particularly for high school students who have taken enough U.S. history and government to understand important legal concepts: separation of powers, suspect classes, due process of law, the right to privacy and to be left alone. The advanced student should understand some of the legal arguments to defeat sodomy laws, and some of the equal protection thought that could support the idea of gay marriage, even if it seems likely not to go far right now. Certainly advanced placement high school students can understand this material.




These issues must be purchased if you wish to read the full articles for teaching/normalizing homosexuality in the public classrooms...


> Journal of LGBT Youth
> Sponsored by National Art Education Association, LGBT/Queer Issues Caucus





> Queering the Schools
> 
> *For the last decade or so, largely working beneath public or parental notice,* a well-organized movement has sought to revolutionize the curricula and culture of the nation's public schools. Its aim: to stamp out "hegemonic heterosexuality"-the traditional view that heterosexuality is the norm-in favor of a new ethos that does not just tolerate *homosexuality but instead actively endorses experimenting with it*, as well as with a polymorphous range of bisexuality, transgenderism, and transsexuality. The educational establishment has enthusiastically signed on.



That is all the research I will do for you. Google for more results if these don't fill your questions.


----------



## mightypeon

Ok, Portugal legalized same sex marriages, and Uganda now threatens them with death.

Where would you want to live?


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same as saying, "you cant be a Christian and a sinner, you are either one or the other".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians are those who follow Christ's teachings.
> 
> I can't find anywhere in the NT where Christ condemned homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NT says that Christ was a Rabbi who taught the Law's of the Torah (OT)
> 
> Christ called the Law perfect and unchanagable.
> 
> Torah Law calls homosexuality an abomination that carries the punishment of death.
> 
> Thus Jesus the Christ was 100% against homosexuality.
Click to expand...



If Christ taught the Torah laws were perfect and unchangeable then how could Salvation exist?  By your logic Christianity cannot exist.  If we are following the laws of the Torah then we are Jews and not Christians.

But, your poor logic is often used to put words into Christ's mouth.  He did make a specific reference to S + G and guess what?  He said nothing about homosexuality.


----------



## CurveLight

Coyote said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portugal has legalized gay marriage. This is now the sixth Europena country to have legalized Homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet God hasn't struck them with 3,000 dead civilians by terror attack or flooded one of their cities with a huricane......HMMMMM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even a locust.  God's a slacker I guess.
Click to expand...


No, the problem is those damn libruls found a way to have the ACLU force God into an Affirmative Action program for gays.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NT says that Christ was a Rabbi who taught the Law's of the Torah (OT)
> 
> Christ called the Law perfect and unchanagable.
> 
> Torah Law calls homosexuality an abomination that carries the punishment of death.
> 
> Thus Jesus the Christ was 100% against homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all indirect and circumstantial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> In the Book of Revelations 22:15  God (Jesus) says that "Dogs" will not enter into the Kingdom of Heaven.
> 
> The word "dog" in this verse refers to male homosexuals.
Click to expand...



ROTFLLMAO!  You homophobes always provide a good laugh.  I don't even have the morbid curiosity to ask how you convert the term dog to male homosexuals.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you do understand what the Biblical "Know" means? But go ahead and argue it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've pointed this out to you before and you totally ignored it.  The first point is homosexuality is never mentioned.  The Hebrew for "to know" is "ya'da" and it is used over 940 times in the Old Testament.  It is never once used in reference to homosexuality.  Is that all you got?  Even if sex was somehow being referenced then the crime would have been rape, not homosexuality.  Has your bigotry diseased your brain so bad you cannot understand the difference between the two?  Also, your verses say "all the people." That means men as well as women were at Lot's door.  How do you get homosexuality when opposite sexes are involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW, you sure had that figure real fast. Perhaps curvelight should go on and come out of the closet.
> 
> Everyone knows that to "know' someone biblically is to have sexual intercourse with them. I've known this for more years than I can remember. But you go on and believe whatever you want. It's your religion. Make it anything you like.
Click to expand...



Unlike you I have studied the narrative and your ignorance is crown king once again.  I studied it because I have this really quirky approach to biblical hermeneutics.  It's called honesty.  Something foreign to you and obviously so much you cannot imagine anyone studying the narrative unless they are gay.  

You claim "to know" which is "yada" in transliterated Hebrew means to have sexual intercourse.  You say you've "known this" for years.  You have been ignorant of what it means, for years.  From Strong's number 3045:

to know

Original Word: &#1497;&#1464;&#1491;&#1463;&#1506;
Transliteration: yada
Phonetic Spelling: (yaw-dah')
Short Definition: acknowledge


&#65532;

A primitive root; to know (properly, to ascertain by seeing); used in a great variety of senses, figuratively, literally, euphemistically and inferentially (including observation, care, recognition; and causatively, instruction, designation, punishment, etc.) (as follow) -- acknowledge, acquaintance(-ted with), advise, answer, appoint, assuredly, be aware, (un-)awares, can(-not), certainly, comprehend, consider, X could they, cunning, declare, be diligent, (can, cause to) discern, discover, endued with, familiar friend, famous, feel, can have, be (ig-)norant, instruct, kinsfolk, kinsman, (cause to let, make) know, (come to give, have, take) knowledge, have (knowledge), (be, make, make to be, make self) known, + be learned, + lie by man, mark, perceive, privy to, X prognosticator, regard, have respect, skilful, shew, can (man of) skill, be sure, of a surety, teach, (can) tell, understand, have (understanding), X will be, wist, wit
Strong's Hebrew Dictionary: 3045. yada


Sure as hell doesn't support what you claim it means.  Don't worry, I'm quite confident you will tuck tail like the coward you have proven to be and will run away instead of admitting you are wrong. 

Here's some more info:

Strong's Number H3045 matches the Hebrew &#1497;&#1491;&#1506; (yada`), which occurs 947 times in 873 verses in the Hebrew concordance of the KJV
Page 1 / 35 (Gen 3:5 - Gen 24:21)

1) to know

a) (Qal)

1) to know

a) to know, learn to know

b) to perceive

c) to perceive and see, find out and discern

d) to discriminate, distinguish

e) to know by experience

f) to recognise, admit, acknowledge, confess

g) to consider

2) to know, be acquainted with

3) to know (a person carnally)

4) to know how, be skilful in

5) to have knowledge, be wise

b) (Niphal)

1) to be made known, be or become known, be revealed

2) to make oneself known

3) to be perceived

4) to be instructed

c) (Piel) to cause to know

d) (Poal) to cause to know

e) (Pual)

1) to be known

2) known, one known, acquaintance (participle)

f) (Hiphil) to make known, declare

g) (Hophal) to be made known

h) (Hithpael) to make oneself known, reveal oneself
Blue Letter Bible - Lexicon

Gee.  That doesn't support your claim either.  So how is it an obviously ignorant person like yourself tries to gallantly proclaim you are knowledgeable about scripture when even a child could read the facts and see your claim is bullshit?


----------



## CurveLight

ABikerSailor said:


> Naahhh..........he couldn't pass the interview for Fire Island.
> 
> I heard he's moving out to Provincetown MA.




They'd kick his ass out for being too much of a limp noodle crybaby.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> ROTFLLMAO!  You homophobes always provide a good laugh.  I don't even have the morbid curiosity to ask how you convert the term dog to male homosexuals.



Revelation 22:15 states, For without are dogs, and sorcerers, and whoremongers, and murderers, and idolaters, and whosoever loves and makes a lie. This is plainly referring to the various types of people who will not enter Gods kingdom, because of their unwillingness to repent of their degenerate lifestyles. Galatians 5:19-21 also describes those who will not be part of Gods kingdom.

Strongs Exhaustive Concordance of the Bible shows that the meaning of the word dog (#3611), as used in this context in the Hebrew, is a male prostitute, or homosexual. Verse 17 of Deuteronomy 23 makes the meaning plain: There shall be no whore of the daughters of Israel, nor a sodomite of the sons of Israel. The two verses are clearly talking about sexual sins.


----------



## rayboyusmc

Unless a gay person is forcing you to marry him/her, shut the hell up.

Jeus wouldn't have much to do with a lot of so called christians of today.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've pointed this out to you before and you totally ignored it.  The first point is homosexuality is never mentioned.  The Hebrew for "to know" is "ya'da" and it is used over 940 times in the Old Testament.  It is never once used in reference to homosexuality.  Is that all you got?  Even if sex was somehow being referenced then the crime would have been rape, not homosexuality.  Has your bigotry diseased your brain so bad you cannot understand the difference between the two?  Also, your verses say "all the people." That means men as well as women were at Lot's door.  How do you get homosexuality when opposite sexes are involved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, you sure had that figure real fast. Perhaps curvelight should go on and come out of the closet.
> 
> Everyone knows that to "know' someone biblically is to have sexual intercourse with them. I've known this for more years than I can remember. But you go on and believe whatever you want. It's your religion. Make it anything you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you I have studied the narrative and your ignorance is crown king once again.  I studied it because I have this really quirky approach to biblical hermeneutics.  It's called honesty.  Something foreign to you and obviously so much you cannot imagine anyone studying the narrative unless they are gay.
> 
> You claim "to know" which is "yada" in transliterated Hebrew means to have sexual intercourse.  You say you've "known this" for years.  You have been ignorant of what it means, for years.  From Strong's number 3045:
> 
> to know
> 
> Original Word: &#1497;&#1464;&#1491;&#1463;&#1506;
> Transliteration: yada
> Phonetic Spelling: (yaw-dah')
> Short Definition: acknowledge
> 
> 
> &#65532;
> 
> A primitive root; to know (properly, to ascertain by seeing); used in a great variety of senses, figuratively, literally, euphemistically and inferentially (including observation, care, recognition; and causatively, instruction, designation, punishment, etc.) (as follow) -- acknowledge, acquaintance(-ted with), advise, answer, appoint, assuredly, be aware, (un-)awares, can(-not), certainly, comprehend, consider, X could they, cunning, declare, be diligent, (can, cause to) discern, discover, endued with, familiar friend, famous, feel, can have, be (ig-)norant, instruct, kinsfolk, kinsman, (cause to let, make) know, (come to give, have, take) knowledge, have (knowledge), (be, make, make to be, make self) known, + be learned, + lie by man, mark, perceive, privy to, X prognosticator, regard, have respect, skilful, shew, can (man of) skill, be sure, of a surety, teach, (can) tell, understand, have (understanding), X will be, wist, wit
> Strong's Hebrew Dictionary: 3045. yada
> 
> 
> Sure as hell doesn't support what you claim it means.  Don't worry, I'm quite confident you will tuck tail like the coward you have proven to be and will run away instead of admitting you are wrong.
> 
> Here's some more info:
> 
> Strong's Number H3045 matches the Hebrew &#1497;&#1491;&#1506; (yada`), which occurs 947 times in 873 verses in the Hebrew concordance of the KJV
> Page 1 / 35 (Gen 3:5 - Gen 24:21)
> 
> 1) to know
> 
> a) (Qal)
> 
> 1) to know
> 
> a) to know, learn to know
> 
> b) to perceive
> 
> c) to perceive and see, find out and discern
> 
> d) to discriminate, distinguish
> 
> e) to know by experience
> 
> f) to recognise, admit, acknowledge, confess
> 
> g) to consider
> 
> 2) to know, be acquainted with
> 
> 3) to know (a person carnally)
> 
> 4) to know how, be skilful in
> 
> 5) to have knowledge, be wise
> 
> b) (Niphal)
> 
> 1) to be made known, be or become known, be revealed
> 
> 2) to make oneself known
> 
> 3) to be perceived
> 
> 4) to be instructed
> 
> c) (Piel) to cause to know
> 
> d) (Poal) to cause to know
> 
> e) (Pual)
> 
> 1) to be known
> 
> 2) known, one known, acquaintance (participle)
> 
> f) (Hiphil) to make known, declare
> 
> g) (Hophal) to be made known
> 
> h) (Hithpael) to make oneself known, reveal oneself
> Blue Letter Bible - Lexicon
> 
> Gee.  That doesn't support your claim either.  So how is it an obviously ignorant person like yourself tries to gallantly proclaim you are knowledgeable about scripture when even a child could read the facts and see your claim is bullshit?
Click to expand...




> The Biblical sense of "to know" is simply "to fuck", as
> you can see from Genesis 19:4-8 :  "[...] the men of Sodom
> compassed the house round [...] and they called unto Lot, and said
> unto him, 'Where are the men which came in to thee this night?
> Bring them out unto us, that we may KNOW them.'  And Lot [...] said
> [...] 'Behold now, I have two daughters which have not KNOWN man;
> let me, I pray you, bring them out unto you [...]'"





> know  (n)
> v. knew (n, ny), known (nn), know·ing, knows
> v.tr.
> 1. To perceive directly; grasp in the mind with clarity or certainty.
> 2. To regard as true beyond doubt: I know she won't fail.
> 3. To have a practical understanding of, as through experience; be skilled in: knows how to cook.
> 4. To have fixed in the mind: knows her Latin verbs.
> 5. To have experience of: "a black stubble that had known no razor" (William Faulkner).
> 6.
> a. To perceive as familiar; recognize: I know that face.
> b. To be acquainted with: He doesn't know his neighbors.
> 7. To be able to distinguish; recognize as distinct: knows right from wrong.
> 8. To discern the character or nature of: knew him for a liar.
> 9. Archaic To have sexual intercourse with.
> v.intr.
> 1. To possess knowledge, understanding, or information.
> 2. To be cognizant or aware.


Note number 9 above.

I'm certain there are others but you are not worth the time to look them up. Deny deny deny.....You are so good at it. But then as I have said, believe what you will.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, you sure had that figure real fast. Perhaps curvelight should go on and come out of the closet.
> 
> Everyone knows that to "know' someone biblically is to have sexual intercourse with them. I've known this for more years than I can remember. But you go on and believe whatever you want. It's your religion. Make it anything you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you I have studied the narrative and your ignorance is crown king once again.  I studied it because I have this really quirky approach to biblical hermeneutics.  It's called honesty.  Something foreign to you and obviously so much you cannot imagine anyone studying the narrative unless they are gay.
> 
> You claim "to know" which is "yada" in transliterated Hebrew means to have sexual intercourse.  You say you've "known this" for years.  You have been ignorant of what it means, for years.  From Strong's number 3045:
> 
> to know
> 
> Original Word: &#1497;&#1464;&#1491;&#1463;&#1506;
> Transliteration: yada
> Phonetic Spelling: (yaw-dah')
> Short Definition: acknowledge
> 
> 
> &#65532;
> 
> A primitive root; to know (properly, to ascertain by seeing); used in a great variety of senses, figuratively, literally, euphemistically and inferentially (including observation, care, recognition; and causatively, instruction, designation, punishment, etc.) (as follow) -- acknowledge, acquaintance(-ted with), advise, answer, appoint, assuredly, be aware, (un-)awares, can(-not), certainly, comprehend, consider, X could they, cunning, declare, be diligent, (can, cause to) discern, discover, endued with, familiar friend, famous, feel, can have, be (ig-)norant, instruct, kinsfolk, kinsman, (cause to let, make) know, (come to give, have, take) knowledge, have (knowledge), (be, make, make to be, make self) known, + be learned, + lie by man, mark, perceive, privy to, X prognosticator, regard, have respect, skilful, shew, can (man of) skill, be sure, of a surety, teach, (can) tell, understand, have (understanding), X will be, wist, wit
> Strong's Hebrew Dictionary: 3045. yada
> 
> 
> Sure as hell doesn't support what you claim it means.  Don't worry, I'm quite confident you will tuck tail like the coward you have proven to be and will run away instead of admitting you are wrong.
> 
> Here's some more info:
> 
> Strong's Number H3045 matches the Hebrew &#1497;&#1491;&#1506; (yada`), which occurs 947 times in 873 verses in the Hebrew concordance of the KJV
> Page 1 / 35 (Gen 3:5 - Gen 24:21)
> 
> 1) to know
> 
> a) (Qal)
> 
> 1) to know
> 
> a) to know, learn to know
> 
> b) to perceive
> 
> c) to perceive and see, find out and discern
> 
> d) to discriminate, distinguish
> 
> e) to know by experience
> 
> f) to recognise, admit, acknowledge, confess
> 
> g) to consider
> 
> 2) to know, be acquainted with
> 
> 3) to know (a person carnally)
> 
> 4) to know how, be skilful in
> 
> 5) to have knowledge, be wise
> 
> b) (Niphal)
> 
> 1) to be made known, be or become known, be revealed
> 
> 2) to make oneself known
> 
> 3) to be perceived
> 
> 4) to be instructed
> 
> c) (Piel) to cause to know
> 
> d) (Poal) to cause to know
> 
> e) (Pual)
> 
> 1) to be known
> 
> 2) known, one known, acquaintance (participle)
> 
> f) (Hiphil) to make known, declare
> 
> g) (Hophal) to be made known
> 
> h) (Hithpael) to make oneself known, reveal oneself
> Blue Letter Bible - Lexicon
> 
> Gee.  That doesn't support your claim either.  So how is it an obviously ignorant person like yourself tries to gallantly proclaim you are knowledgeable about scripture when even a child could read the facts and see your claim is bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biblical sense of "to know" is simply "to fuck", as
> you can see from Genesis 19:4-8 :  "[...] the men of Sodom
> compassed the house round [...] and they called unto Lot, and said
> unto him, 'Where are the men which came in to thee this night?
> Bring them out unto us, that we may KNOW them.'  And Lot [...] said
> [...] 'Behold now, I have two daughters which have not KNOWN man;
> let me, I pray you, bring them out unto you [...]'"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> know  (n)
> v. knew (n, ny), known (nn), know·ing, knows
> v.tr.
> 1. To perceive directly; grasp in the mind with clarity or certainty.
> 2. To regard as true beyond doubt: I know she won't fail.
> 3. To have a practical understanding of, as through experience; be skilled in: knows how to cook.
> 4. To have fixed in the mind: knows her Latin verbs.
> 5. To have experience of: "a black stubble that had known no razor" (William Faulkner).
> 6.
> a. To perceive as familiar; recognize: I know that face.
> b. To be acquainted with: He doesn't know his neighbors.
> 7. To be able to distinguish; recognize as distinct: knows right from wrong.
> 8. To discern the character or nature of: knew him for a liar.
> 9. Archaic To have sexual intercourse with.
> v.intr.
> 1. To possess knowledge, understanding, or information.
> 2. To be cognizant or aware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note number 9 above.
> 
> I'm certain there are others but you are not worth the time to look them up. Deny deny deny.....You are so good at it. But then as I have said, believe what you will.
Click to expand...




So even when you are proven wrong you still try to squirm out of it?  Clearly "to know" does not mean to have sex with as you claimed.  Out of the over 940 times it is used there are only a dozen references to heterosexual consensual sex.  I already know this is way way way way over your head.


----------



## CurveLight

Ollie, where's the link for your quote?


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight, you are being very disingenuous and misleading about the word "know" in the Bible.

Sure, most of the time "know" is used as a word to mean that you are aware of a person or event.

But "know" is also a biblical euphemism for describing having sexual intercourse.

Just like in our society, we use the euphemism "sleep together" when describing two people engaging in sexual activity.

When in reality, there is no sleeping going on.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight, you are being very disingenuous and misleading about the word "know" in the Bible.
> 
> Sure, most of the time "know" is used as a word to mean that you are aware of a person or event.
> 
> But "know" is also a biblical euphemism for describing having sexual intercourse.
> 
> Just like in our society, we use the euphemism "sleep together" when describing two people engaging in sexual activity.
> 
> When in reality, there is no sleeping going on.




The only dishonesty is coming from your camp.  I posted the evidence showing yada is used 947 times in the OT.  How many times is it used in reference to sex? About a dozen.  That means your ag
enda is blinding you from the facts.  Think about it a little bit more. It is never used in reference to homosexuality.  Ever.  Look a little bit deeper.   By your interpretation the people at Lot's door wanted sex with Lot's guests.  The first point is there were women as well as men at Lot's door.  How do you conclude homosexuality with women present?  The real kicker is this.  Since Lot's guests were not willing that means if sex was any part of the dialogue it would not have been homosexuality,  bisexuality, nor heterosexuality.  It would have been rape.  So even if your false claim is true that "to know" means sex it does not support the theory of homosexuality because it would have been rape.  You guys really haven't studied this very much yet you try to go around pretending you know what you are talking about.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLLMAO!  You homophobes always provide a good laugh.  I don't even have the morbid curiosity to ask how you convert the term dog to male homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revelation 22:15 states, For without are dogs, and sorcerers, and whoremongers, and murderers, and idolaters, and whosoever loves and makes a lie. This is plainly referring to the various types of people who will not enter Gods kingdom, because of their unwillingness to repent of their degenerate lifestyles. Galatians 5:19-21 also describes those who will not be part of Gods kingdom.
> 
> *Strongs Exhaustive Concordance *of the Bible shows that the meaning of the word dog (#3611), as used in this context in the Hebrew, is a male prostitute, or homosexual. Verse 17 of Deuteronomy 23 makes the meaning plain: There shall be no whore of the daughters of Israel, nor a sodomite of the sons of Israel. The two verses are clearly talking about sexual sins.
Click to expand...

CurveLight you seem to have bypassed this rebutal post.

I used Strong's Exhaustive Concordance just like you did on another topic.

So you couldn't claim I was using a biased source.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> By your interpretation the people at Lot's door wanted sex with Lot's guests.  The first point is there were women as well as men at Lot's door.  How do you conclude homosexuality with women present?



Read the surrounding verses CurveLight.

Lot offered women to the men surrounding his house.

They refused his offer and demanded the male guests be sent out to them.


Face it CurveLight, 

The mob surrounding Lot's house was a bunch crazed homosexuals.

Who were driven insane by their perverted lust for other men.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your interpretation the people at Lot's door wanted sex with Lot's guests.  The first point is there were women as well as men at Lot's door.  How do you conclude homosexuality with women present?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the surrounding verses CurveLight.
> 
> Lot offered women to the men surrounding his house.
> 
> They refused his offer and demanded the male guests be sent out to them.
> 
> 
> Face it CurveLight,
> 
> The mob surrounding Lot's house was a bunch crazed homosexuals.
> 
> Who were driven insane by their perverted lust for other men.
Click to expand...


You just practiced outright dishonesty by editing my post.  No wonder you don't understand scripture.  You only look at what you want and ignore the rest.  The worst part?  It still doesn't help your position.

Lot didn't simply offer the crowd of MEN AND WOMEN his daughters.  He offered them Virgins.  Do you know what that means?  In that culture Virgins were the highest form of currency and clearly Lot's most prized possessions.  He wasn't offering his Virgins for sex. He was offering to buy his guests protection with all he had.  Now which part of this post will you edit for your convenience?  Don't ever let me see you whining about peoples' dishonesty.  Not after you pulled this.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLLMAO!  You homophobes always provide a good laugh.  I don't even have the morbid curiosity to ask how you convert the term dog to male homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revelation 22:15 states, &#8220;For without are dogs, and sorcerers, and whoremongers, and murderers, and idolaters, and whosoever loves and makes a lie.&#8221; This is plainly referring to the various types of people who will not enter God&#8217;s kingdom, because of their unwillingness to repent of their degenerate lifestyles. Galatians 5:19-21 also describes those who will not be part of God&#8217;s kingdom.
> 
> *Strong&#8217;s Exhaustive Concordance *of the Bible shows that the meaning of the word dog (#3611), as used in this context in the Hebrew, is &#8220;a male prostitute,&#8221; or homosexual. Verse 17 of Deuteronomy 23 makes the meaning plain: &#8220;There shall be no whore of the daughters of Israel, nor a sodomite of the sons of Israel.&#8221; The two verses are clearly talking about sexual sins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CurveLight you seem to have bypassed this rebutal post.
> 
> I used Strong's Exhaustive Concordance just like you did on another topic.
> 
> So you couldn't claim I was using a biased source.
Click to expand...



No I did not bypass it at all.  I simply didn't see it.  An example of a "bypass" is you editing my rebuttal post.

You did not support your claim at all.  #3611 is:


dog 

From an unused root means. To yelp, or else to attack; a dog; hence (by euphemism) a male prostitute -- dog. 


That doesn't say anything about homosexuals or any sexual orientation.  It is talking about prostitution which was and is an occupation.  A male prostitute could be serving males, females, or both.  But given your proven affinity for editing and dishonesty you probably will continue to yelp instead of being honest.  The euphemism doesn't say anything about homosexuality.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CurveLight said:


> Ollie, where's the link for your quote?



You aren't worth me looking them up again. You will only deny deny deny, because as we all know curvelight is the only person who can be right. I showed you 2 examples where it is used as a reference to sex. And you deny. Lot offered his own daughters who had not "Known" men. DUH get a life.

 And as i have said believe what ever you will. I know what I believe. this is why one shouldn't argue religion with idiots. they just can't understand. Now go tell your partner you are being picked on.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, where's the link for your quote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't worth me looking them up again. You will only deny deny deny, because as we all know curvelight is the only person who can be right. I showed you 2 examples where it is used as a reference to sex. And you deny. Lot offered his own daughters who had not "Known" men. DUH get a life.
> 
> And as i have said believe what ever you will. I know what I believe. this is why one shouldn't argue religion with idiots. they just can't understand. Now go tell your partner you are being picked on.
Click to expand...



So you can't provide the links.  Thanks.  It's also clear your ignore every aspect of the narrative.  You also wholly ignore the fact scripture states several times why the destruction happened and not once is homosexuality ever mentioned.  I like how you justify failing to support your claim on the basis "I'm not worth it."  When you grow up let us know.


----------



## saveliberty

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, where's the link for your quote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't worth me looking them up again. You will only deny deny deny, because as we all know curvelight is the only person who can be right. I showed you 2 examples where it is used as a reference to sex. And you deny. Lot offered his own daughters who had not "Known" men. DUH get a life.
> 
> And as i have said believe what ever you will. I know what I believe. this is why one shouldn't argue religion with idiots. they just can't understand. Now go tell your partner you are being picked on.
Click to expand...


Not worth it SFC Ollie.  He will just pullout his gayboy Bible version and deny and deny what it clearly means to everyone else.  That is why I didn't pursue this earlier in the thread.  In fact, since he doesn't really make any valid points, I may just put him on ignore.  I have yet to regret having Jay C. and Starkey on ignore.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, where's the link for your quote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't worth me looking them up again. You will only deny deny deny, because as we all know curvelight is the only person who can be right. I showed you 2 examples where it is used as a reference to sex. And you deny. Lot offered his own daughters who had not "Known" men. DUH get a life.
> 
> And as i have said believe what ever you will. I know what I believe. this is why one shouldn't argue religion with idiots. they just can't understand. Now go tell your partner you are being picked on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't provide the links.  Thanks.  It's also clear your ignore every aspect of the narrative.  You also wholly ignore the fact scripture states several times why the destruction happened and not once is homosexuality ever mentioned.  I like how you justify failing to support your claim on the basis "I'm not worth it."  When you grow up let us know.
Click to expand...


Just to shut this kid up:
AUE: FAQ excerpt: Biblical sense of "to know"
know in the biblical sense - definition of know in the biblical sense by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Now do you "know" any more than you did a minute ago? Of course not because you are always right. Now child, run back to your gay lover and leave me alone.


----------



## SFC Ollie

saveliberty said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, where's the link for your quote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't worth me looking them up again. You will only deny deny deny, because as we all know curvelight is the only person who can be right. I showed you 2 examples where it is used as a reference to sex. And you deny. Lot offered his own daughters who had not "Known" men. DUH get a life.
> 
> And as i have said believe what ever you will. I know what I believe. this is why one shouldn't argue religion with idiots. they just can't understand. Now go tell your partner you are being picked on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not worth it SFC Ollie.  He will just pullout his gayboy Bible version and deny and deny what it clearly means to everyone else.  That is why I didn't pursue this earlier in the thread.  In fact, since he doesn't really make any valid points, I may just put him on ignore.  I have yet to regret having Jay C. and Starkey on ignore.
Click to expand...


Well I actually made a new years resolution not to place him on ignore for at least a week. Of course that week is up.......But I'd like to at least go for 2.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't worth me looking them up again. You will only deny deny deny, because as we all know curvelight is the only person who can be right. I showed you 2 examples where it is used as a reference to sex. And you deny. Lot offered his own daughters who had not "Known" men. DUH get a life.
> 
> And as i have said believe what ever you will. I know what I believe. this is why one shouldn't argue religion with idiots. they just can't understand. Now go tell your partner you are being picked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't provide the links.  Thanks.  It's also clear your ignore every aspect of the narrative.  You also wholly ignore the fact scripture states several times why the destruction happened and not once is homosexuality ever mentioned.  I like how you justify failing to support your claim on the basis "I'm not worth it."  When you grow up let us know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to shut this kid up:
> AUE: FAQ excerpt: Biblical sense of "to know"
> know in the biblical sense - definition of know in the biblical sense by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> Now do you "know" any more than you did a minute ago? Of course not because you are always right. Now child, run back to your gay lover and leave me alone.
Click to expand...



Rotfl!  No wonder you were scared to post the link.  I provided two scholarly resources and you ignored those to link some guy named Mark Israel?  Who the hell is that and please explain how his COMMENTARY trumps the facts I provided from the two sources?  This is just another example of you not being able to support your claim.  How do you justify your outright dishonesty?


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, where's the link for your quote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't worth me looking them up again. You will only deny deny deny, because as we all know curvelight is the only person who can be right. I showed you 2 examples where it is used as a reference to sex. And you deny. Lot offered his own daughters who had not "Known" men. DUH get a life.
> 
> And as i have said believe what ever you will. I know what I believe. this is why one shouldn't argue religion with idiots. they just can't understand. Now go tell your partner you are being picked on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not worth it SFC Ollie.  He will just pullout his gayboy Bible version and deny and deny what it clearly means to everyone else.  That is why I didn't pursue this earlier in the thread.  In fact, since he doesn't really make any valid points, I may just put him on ignore.  I have yet to regret having Jay C. and Starkey on ignore.
Click to expand...


Lol.  I cited Strong's and the Blue Letter bible site.  Care to explain how Strong's is a gayboy bible version?  You can't so you will whine like the ignorant **** you keep proving to be.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't worth me looking them up again. You will only deny deny deny, because as we all know curvelight is the only person who can be right. I showed you 2 examples where it is used as a reference to sex. And you deny. Lot offered his own daughters who had not "Known" men. DUH get a life.
> 
> And as i have said believe what ever you will. I know what I believe. this is why one shouldn't argue religion with idiots. they just can't understand. Now go tell your partner you are being picked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not worth it SFC Ollie.  He will just pullout his gayboy Bible version and deny and deny what it clearly means to everyone else.  That is why I didn't pursue this earlier in the thread.  In fact, since he doesn't really make any valid points, I may just put him on ignore.  I have yet to regret having Jay C. and Starkey on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I actually made a new years resolution not to place him on ignore for at least a week. Of course that week is up.......But I'd like to at least go for 2.
Click to expand...


Damn.  Didn't know I was so personally important to you.  I don't know whether to be flattered or frightened I am in your thoughts so much you reserved a New Year's Resolution just for me.  But, this proves what I said before.  Your idiotic personal fixation on me is more important than any topic being discussed.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't provide the links.  Thanks.  It's also clear your ignore every aspect of the narrative.  You also wholly ignore the fact scripture states several times why the destruction happened and not once is homosexuality ever mentioned.  I like how you justify failing to support your claim on the basis "I'm not worth it."  When you grow up let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to shut this kid up:
> AUE: FAQ excerpt: Biblical sense of "to know"
> know in the biblical sense - definition of know in the biblical sense by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> Now do you "know" any more than you did a minute ago? Of course not because you are always right. Now child, run back to your gay lover and leave me alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfl!  No wonder you were scared to post the link.  I provided two scholarly resources and you ignored those to link some guy named Mark Israel?  Who the hell is that and please explain how his COMMENTARY trumps the facts I provided from the two sources?  This is just another example of you not being able to support your claim.  How do you justify your outright dishonesty?
Click to expand...


Hey numbnuts, there are no facts to religion, there is simply faith. You have yours and I have mine, and mine says you are wrong, and always will be. Now go away kid you bother me.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not worth it SFC Ollie.  He will just pullout his gayboy Bible version and deny and deny what it clearly means to everyone else.  That is why I didn't pursue this earlier in the thread.  In fact, since he doesn't really make any valid points, I may just put him on ignore.  I have yet to regret having Jay C. and Starkey on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I actually made a new years resolution not to place him on ignore for at least a week. Of course that week is up.......But I'd like to at least go for 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn.  Didn't know I was so personally important to you.  I don't know whether to be flattered or frightened I am in your thoughts so much you reserved a New Year's Resolution just for me.  But, this proves what I said before.  Your idiotic personal fixation on me is more important than any topic being discussed.
Click to expand...


Don't flatter yourself, You are no more important to me than the dirt I step on. Fact is you are a bit of comic relief. Sometimes. Other times you are just a sad sad example of a creature, who appears to be gay.


----------



## Coyote

There's a ton of interpretation and reinterpretation through a tangle of dead languages and cultures but only one thing is certain:  while there are a ton of quotes from Jesus, there is nothing from Jesus condemning homosexuals, or even calling them an abomination.  Nor is there anything condemning the eating of shellfish or calling  them an abomination.

"&#8217;You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart, and with all your soul, and with all your mind&#8217;. This is the greatest and first commandment. And a second is like it, &#8216;You shall love your neighbor as yourself&#8217;. On these two commandments hang all the law and the prophets".  This is supposed to supercede all others.

Sounds good to me.  Now if everyone would just go and mind their own business, keep their noses out of other people's personal lives and allow them some of the same happiness they feel should be reserved for themselves the world would be a better place.

And go eat shellfish.  It's good for you.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to shut this kid up:
> AUE: FAQ excerpt: Biblical sense of "to know"
> know in the biblical sense - definition of know in the biblical sense by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> Now do you "know" any more than you did a minute ago? Of course not because you are always right. Now child, run back to your gay lover and leave me alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfl!  No wonder you were scared to post the link.  I provided two scholarly resources and you ignored those to link some guy named Mark Israel?  Who the hell is that and please explain how his COMMENTARY trumps the facts I provided from the two sources?  This is just another example of you not being able to support your claim.  How do you justify your outright dishonesty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey numbnits, there are no facts to religion, there is simply faith. You have yours and I have mine, and mine says you are wrong, and always will be. Now go away kid you bother me.
Click to expand...


Don't know how you do it but you managed to embarrass yourself again.  You have been shown from two different sources yada doesn't simply mean to have sex and you've ignored everything else about the narrative including the fact scripture states why the destruction happened and that homosexuality was never cited as a reason.  Holy shit you are one pathetic fucking excuse of a man.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfl!  No wonder you were scared to post the link.  I provided two scholarly resources and you ignored those to link some guy named Mark Israel?  Who the hell is that and please explain how his COMMENTARY trumps the facts I provided from the two sources?  This is just another example of you not being able to support your claim.  How do you justify your outright dishonesty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey numbnits, there are no facts to religion, there is simply faith. You have yours and I have mine, and mine says you are wrong, and always will be. Now go away kid you bother me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know how you do it but you managed to embarrass yourself again.  You have been shown from two different sources yada doesn't simply mean to have sex and you've ignored everything else about the narrative including the fact scripture states why the destruction happened and that homosexuality was never cited as a reason.  Holy shit you are one pathetic fucking excuse of a man.
Click to expand...


But at least I am a man, and I don't have to please you. Nice try though.  You are dismissed; this conversation is over because neither of us will ever change our own personal believes on this subject. You can understand that I hope.


----------



## ABikerSailor

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to shut this kid up:
> AUE: FAQ excerpt: Biblical sense of "to know"
> know in the biblical sense - definition of know in the biblical sense by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> Now do you "know" any more than you did a minute ago? Of course not because you are always right. Now child, run back to your gay lover and leave me alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfl!  No wonder you were scared to post the link.  I provided two scholarly resources and you ignored those to link some guy named Mark Israel?  Who the hell is that and please explain how his COMMENTARY trumps the facts I provided from the two sources?  This is just another example of you not being able to support your claim.  How do you justify your outright dishonesty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey numbnuts, there are no facts to religion, there is simply faith. You have yours and I have mine, and mine says you are wrong, and always will be. Now go away kid you bother me.
Click to expand...


Listen you pansified pussy assed pissant with the intelligence of a flea, there are several things you're missing here.........

First, it's a HEBREW (say it with me kiddies), as well as JEWISH listing of THEIR (not your) history.

It also helps to have a JEWISH SCHOLAR teach you the backstory.

First, Abraham was talking to God about stuff, and God told Abraham that He was going to wipe out Sodom and Gomorrah.

Abraham then told Him that his brother Lot was living there.  God told him that he still had to destroy it, so Abraham started to negotiate for the city.  He started by asking God that if there were 50 righteous people in there, would He spare it?  God said yes, and Abraham then started to negotiate it down.

The number ended up being 5.

God then told Abraham that He would send in 3 angels to guide Lot and his family out of the city before it would be destroyed.  One of the angels was called away for something else.

The remaining 2 went over to the city, and Lot was sitting at the gates (he liked to greet travelers and offer them hospitality).  

The people of the city saw them come in, and immediately knew they were angels.  It's not so much about the homosexuality (as most angels don't really have a specific gender), as it is about the fact that the people of the city were wicked, and they did that to others whenever they happened by.

Think of it as going into a Hell's Angels clubhouse in California.  If you're not one of them, they will use and abuse you as they see fit, up until you're in the hospital, morgue or pregnant, and, it doesn't really matter what your gender is.

It was then that the angels told Lot they had to boogie.

Like I said, it helps to go to the people who actually wrote the book for the understanding, rather than just cherry picking stuff so that you can beat others over the head with it.

By the way, the program where I learned that?  It's on God's Learning Channel on cable, and the name of the program is "Hidden in the Hebrew with Uri Harel".

Good stuff.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey numbnits, there are no facts to religion, there is simply faith. You have yours and I have mine, and mine says you are wrong, and always will be. Now go away kid you bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how you do it but you managed to embarrass yourself again.  You have been shown from two different sources yada doesn't simply mean to have sex and you've ignored everything else about the narrative including the fact scripture states why the destruction happened and that homosexuality was never cited as a reason.  Holy shit you are one pathetic fucking excuse of a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But at least I am a man, and I don't have to please you. Nice try though.  You are dismissed; this conversation is over because neither of us will ever change our own personal believes on this subject. You can understand that I hope.
Click to expand...



That is why you are not a man.  You let your beliefs trump the facts.  I've provided more than enough evidence proving your claim is bullshit and all you can do is squirm and whimper.


----------



## SFC Ollie

ABikerSailor said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfl!  No wonder you were scared to post the link.  I provided two scholarly resources and you ignored those to link some guy named Mark Israel?  Who the hell is that and please explain how his COMMENTARY trumps the facts I provided from the two sources?  This is just another example of you not being able to support your claim.  How do you justify your outright dishonesty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey numbnuts, there are no facts to religion, there is simply faith. You have yours and I have mine, and mine says you are wrong, and always will be. Now go away kid you bother me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen you pansified pussy assed pissant with the intelligence of a flea, there are several things you're missing here.........
> 
> First, it's a HEBREW (say it with me kiddies), as well as JEWISH listing of THEIR (not your) history.
> 
> It also helps to have a JEWISH SCHOLAR teach you the backstory.
> 
> First, Abraham was talking to God about stuff, and God told Abraham that He was going to wipe out Sodom and Gomorrah.
> 
> Abraham then told Him that his brother Lot was living there.  God told him that he still had to destroy it, so Abraham started to negotiate for the city.  He started by asking God that if there were 50 righteous people in there, would He spare it?  God said yes, and Abraham then started to negotiate it down.
> 
> The number ended up being 5.
> 
> God then told Abraham that He would send in 3 angels to guide Lot and his family out of the city before it would be destroyed.  One of the angels was called away for something else.
> 
> The remaining 2 went over to the city, and Lot was sitting at the gates (he liked to greet travelers and offer them hospitality).
> 
> The people of the city saw them come in, and immediately knew they were angels.  It's not so much about the homosexuality (as most angels don't really have a specific gender), as it is about the fact that the people of the city were wicked, and they did that to others whenever they happened by.
> 
> Think of it as going into a Hell's Angels clubhouse in California.  If you're not one of them, they will use and abuse you as they see fit, up until you're in the hospital, morgue or pregnant, and, it doesn't really matter what your gender is.
> 
> It was then that the angels told Lot they had to boogie.
> 
> Like I said, it helps to go to the people who actually wrote the book for the understanding, rather than just cherry picking stuff so that you can beat others over the head with it.
> 
> By the way, the program where I learned that?  It's on God's Learning Channel on cable, and the name of the program is "Hidden in the Hebrew with Uri Harel".
> 
> Good stuff.
Click to expand...


How christian like for you to come to curvelights aid and attack another instead. Go watch your television dickweed.


----------



## Zona

Coyote said:


> JScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can not be both a christian and a sodomite.
> 
> You are either one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same as saying, "you cant be a Christian and a sinner, you are either one or the other".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are those who follow Christ's teachings.
> 
> I can't find anywhere in the NT where Christ condemned homosexuality.
> 
> Most of what he said boiled down to love God with all your heart and love your neighbor as you would yourself.
> 
> 
> Perhaps there aren't very many real Christians.
Click to expand...


Didn't the bible say something about divorce though?  Isn't that a sin?  Why is it, people forget this...

I say burn all the divorced non sodomites.  They are the ones destroying the sanctity of marriage.


----------



## bodecea

Just as an aside, I love how the Bible portrays Lot as a righteous man.....even tho he's the type to hand his own daughters over to a mob just so they'd leave HIM alone.

Righteous.


----------



## ABikerSailor

SFC Ollie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey numbnuts, there are no facts to religion, there is simply faith. You have yours and I have mine, and mine says you are wrong, and always will be. Now go away kid you bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you pansified pussy assed pissant with the intelligence of a flea, there are several things you're missing here.........
> 
> First, it's a HEBREW (say it with me kiddies), as well as JEWISH listing of THEIR (not your) history.
> 
> It also helps to have a JEWISH SCHOLAR teach you the backstory.
> 
> First, Abraham was talking to God about stuff, and God told Abraham that He was going to wipe out Sodom and Gomorrah.
> 
> Abraham then told Him that his brother Lot was living there.  God told him that he still had to destroy it, so Abraham started to negotiate for the city.  He started by asking God that if there were 50 righteous people in there, would He spare it?  God said yes, and Abraham then started to negotiate it down.
> 
> The number ended up being 5.
> 
> God then told Abraham that He would send in 3 angels to guide Lot and his family out of the city before it would be destroyed.  One of the angels was called away for something else.
> 
> The remaining 2 went over to the city, and Lot was sitting at the gates (he liked to greet travelers and offer them hospitality).
> 
> The people of the city saw them come in, and immediately knew they were angels.  It's not so much about the homosexuality (as most angels don't really have a specific gender), as it is about the fact that the people of the city were wicked, and they did that to others whenever they happened by.
> 
> Think of it as going into a Hell's Angels clubhouse in California.  If you're not one of them, they will use and abuse you as they see fit, up until you're in the hospital, morgue or pregnant, and, it doesn't really matter what your gender is.
> 
> It was then that the angels told Lot they had to boogie.
> 
> Like I said, it helps to go to the people who actually wrote the book for the understanding, rather than just cherry picking stuff so that you can beat others over the head with it.
> 
> By the way, the program where I learned that?  It's on God's Learning Channel on cable, and the name of the program is "Hidden in the Hebrew with Uri Harel".
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How christian like for you to come to curvelights aid and attack another instead. Go watch your television dickweed.
Click to expand...


Listen you cock smoking knuckle dragging sloping foreheaded colon jousting sperm burping ozone commando, I ain't coming to anyone's aid.

I'm telling you how much you have fucked up the story and was showing you where you could verify the information, and get the truth for yourself.

Not my fault you're retarded.  But then again, what else do you expect from a REMF?  Courier?  Yeah, just some big bellied asshole packing paper in your poop chute.

Like I said, instead of listening to the bombastic assholes that pass for Christian preachers nowadays, it helps to go to the source so that you can sort it out for yourself.

It's not so much that there's something wrong with Christianity, as much as it is that there is many things wrong with many PEOPLES INTERPRETATION of Christianity.

Might wanna listen if you ever manage to get your head out of your ass.


----------



## CurveLight

bodecea said:


> Just as an aside, I love how the Bible portrays Lot as a righteous man.....even tho he's the type to hand his own daughters over to a mob just so they'd leave HIM alone.
> 
> Righteous.



In Lot's culture it was customary to protect your guests at all costs and as I've already stated, his virgin daughters were his greatest source of wealth.  Like it or not, women were viewed as property at the time and this was not endemic to Jewish history.  His offering all his wealth to protect his guests would have been heard by audiences as a righteous move.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey numbnuts, there are no facts to religion, there is simply faith. You have yours and I have mine, and mine says you are wrong, and always will be. Now go away kid you bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you pansified pussy assed pissant with the intelligence of a flea, there are several things you're missing here.........
> 
> First, it's a HEBREW (say it with me kiddies), as well as JEWISH listing of THEIR (not your) history.
> 
> It also helps to have a JEWISH SCHOLAR teach you the backstory.
> 
> First, Abraham was talking to God about stuff, and God told Abraham that He was going to wipe out Sodom and Gomorrah.
> 
> Abraham then told Him that his brother Lot was living there.  God told him that he still had to destroy it, so Abraham started to negotiate for the city.  He started by asking God that if there were 50 righteous people in there, would He spare it?  God said yes, and Abraham then started to negotiate it down.
> 
> The number ended up being 5.
> 
> God then told Abraham that He would send in 3 angels to guide Lot and his family out of the city before it would be destroyed.  One of the angels was called away for something else.
> 
> The remaining 2 went over to the city, and Lot was sitting at the gates (he liked to greet travelers and offer them hospitality).
> 
> The people of the city saw them come in, and immediately knew they were angels.  It's not so much about the homosexuality (as most angels don't really have a specific gender), as it is about the fact that the people of the city were wicked, and they did that to others whenever they happened by.
> 
> Think of it as going into a Hell's Angels clubhouse in California.  If you're not one of them, they will use and abuse you as they see fit, up until you're in the hospital, morgue or pregnant, and, it doesn't really matter what your gender is.
> 
> It was then that the angels told Lot they had to boogie.
> 
> Like I said, it helps to go to the people who actually wrote the book for the understanding, rather than just cherry picking stuff so that you can beat others over the head with it.
> 
> By the way, the program where I learned that?  It's on God's Learning Channel on cable, and the name of the program is "Hidden in the Hebrew with Uri Harel".
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How christian like for you to come to curvelights aid and attack another instead. Go watch your television dickweed.
Click to expand...



First of all I don't need any help as I've been regularly thumping your dumbass.  Second of all, he wasn't coming to CL's aid.  He was simply posting information that showed you are fucking clueless.  It may help if you stop focusing on me personally so much.  Try it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bodecea said:


> Just as an aside, I love how the Bible portrays Lot as a righteous man.....even tho he's the type to hand his own daughters over to a mob just so they'd leave HIM alone.
> 
> Righteous.



Apparently, you didn't understand the story.

Lot (Abraham's brother), took HIS daughters (his property), to use as payment to the mob outside of his house, so that the mob would leave THE ANGELS alone.

Using something of yours as a way to save others?  Actually, in many places, that is kinda considered noble, like when people sacrifice themselves in order that others may live.

Ever heard of Flight 93?  It was by their action to sacrifice themselves, their lovers and their children (throw their daughters to the crowd so to speak), in order that others (i.e. the angels), may live.

How is that NOT righteous?


----------



## Coyote

Zona said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same as saying, "you cant be a Christian and a sinner, you are either one or the other".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians are those who follow Christ's teachings.
> 
> I can't find anywhere in the NT where Christ condemned homosexuality.
> 
> Most of what he said boiled down to love God with all your heart and love your neighbor as you would yourself.
> 
> 
> Perhaps there aren't very many real Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't the bible say something about divorce though?  Isn't that a sin?  Why is it, people forget this...
> 
> I say burn all the divorced non sodomites.  They are the ones destroying the sanctity of marriage.
Click to expand...



You're confusing sins with abomonations.  For example: Divorce is a sin but eating shellfish is an abomination


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wait a minute...........exactly WHERE in the OT does it say that divorce is a "sin"?

Furthermore, the Jews are God's Chosen People, yet they have procedures in their systems of law, and have HAD it there since Biblical times, which is the procedure for divorce.

No, it's not a "sin".  It's the twisted up "christians" who are screaming it's a sin.

But, they generally only do it when they're screaming about the institution that they're trying to save, yet destroy a bit more of it every day..........

marriage.


----------



## SFC Ollie

ABikerSailor said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you pansified pussy assed pissant with the intelligence of a flea, there are several things you're missing here.........
> 
> First, it's a HEBREW (say it with me kiddies), as well as JEWISH listing of THEIR (not your) history.
> 
> It also helps to have a JEWISH SCHOLAR teach you the backstory.
> 
> First, Abraham was talking to God about stuff, and God told Abraham that He was going to wipe out Sodom and Gomorrah.
> 
> Abraham then told Him that his brother Lot was living there.  God told him that he still had to destroy it, so Abraham started to negotiate for the city.  He started by asking God that if there were 50 righteous people in there, would He spare it?  God said yes, and Abraham then started to negotiate it down.
> 
> The number ended up being 5.
> 
> God then told Abraham that He would send in 3 angels to guide Lot and his family out of the city before it would be destroyed.  One of the angels was called away for something else.
> 
> The remaining 2 went over to the city, and Lot was sitting at the gates (he liked to greet travelers and offer them hospitality).
> 
> The people of the city saw them come in, and immediately knew they were angels.  It's not so much about the homosexuality (as most angels don't really have a specific gender), as it is about the fact that the people of the city were wicked, and they did that to others whenever they happened by.
> 
> Think of it as going into a Hell's Angels clubhouse in California.  If you're not one of them, they will use and abuse you as they see fit, up until you're in the hospital, morgue or pregnant, and, it doesn't really matter what your gender is.
> 
> It was then that the angels told Lot they had to boogie.
> 
> Like I said, it helps to go to the people who actually wrote the book for the understanding, rather than just cherry picking stuff so that you can beat others over the head with it.
> 
> By the way, the program where I learned that?  It's on God's Learning Channel on cable, and the name of the program is "Hidden in the Hebrew with Uri Harel".
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How christian like for you to come to curvelights aid and attack another instead. Go watch your television dickweed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen you cock smoking knuckle dragging sloping foreheaded colon jousting sperm burping ozone commando, I ain't coming to anyone's aid.
> 
> I'm telling you how much you have fucked up the story and was showing you where you could verify the information, and get the truth for yourself.
> 
> Not my fault you're retarded.  But then again, what else do you expect from a REMF?  Courier?  Yeah, just some big bellied asshole packing paper in your poop chute.
> 
> Like I said, instead of listening to the bombastic assholes that pass for Christian preachers nowadays, it helps to go to the source so that you can sort it out for yourself.
> 
> It's not so much that there's something wrong with Christianity, as much as it is that there is many things wrong with many PEOPLES INTERPRETATION of Christianity.
> 
> Might wanna listen if you ever manage to get your head out of your ass.
Click to expand...


Look here dumb ass, you interpret the Bible your way, the rest of us will interpret it our way. Now run along and play.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you pansified pussy assed pissant with the intelligence of a flea, there are several things you're missing here.........
> 
> First, it's a HEBREW (say it with me kiddies), as well as JEWISH listing of THEIR (not your) history.
> 
> It also helps to have a JEWISH SCHOLAR teach you the backstory.
> 
> First, Abraham was talking to God about stuff, and God told Abraham that He was going to wipe out Sodom and Gomorrah.
> 
> Abraham then told Him that his brother Lot was living there.  God told him that he still had to destroy it, so Abraham started to negotiate for the city.  He started by asking God that if there were 50 righteous people in there, would He spare it?  God said yes, and Abraham then started to negotiate it down.
> 
> The number ended up being 5.
> 
> God then told Abraham that He would send in 3 angels to guide Lot and his family out of the city before it would be destroyed.  One of the angels was called away for something else.
> 
> The remaining 2 went over to the city, and Lot was sitting at the gates (he liked to greet travelers and offer them hospitality).
> 
> The people of the city saw them come in, and immediately knew they were angels.  It's not so much about the homosexuality (as most angels don't really have a specific gender), as it is about the fact that the people of the city were wicked, and they did that to others whenever they happened by.
> 
> Think of it as going into a Hell's Angels clubhouse in California.  If you're not one of them, they will use and abuse you as they see fit, up until you're in the hospital, morgue or pregnant, and, it doesn't really matter what your gender is.
> 
> It was then that the angels told Lot they had to boogie.
> 
> Like I said, it helps to go to the people who actually wrote the book for the understanding, rather than just cherry picking stuff so that you can beat others over the head with it.
> 
> By the way, the program where I learned that?  It's on God's Learning Channel on cable, and the name of the program is "Hidden in the Hebrew with Uri Harel".
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How christian like for you to come to curvelights aid and attack another instead. Go watch your television dickweed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I don't need any help as I've been regularly thumping your dumbass.  Second of all, he wasn't coming to CL's aid.  He was simply posting information that showed you are fucking clueless.  It may help if you stop focusing on me personally so much.  Try it.
Click to expand...


I thought i dismissed you? Don't take a hint well do you.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How christian like for you to come to curvelights aid and attack another instead. Go watch your television dickweed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you cock smoking knuckle dragging sloping foreheaded colon jousting sperm burping ozone commando, I ain't coming to anyone's aid.
> 
> I'm telling you how much you have fucked up the story and was showing you where you could verify the information, and get the truth for yourself.
> 
> Not my fault you're retarded.  But then again, what else do you expect from a REMF?  Courier?  Yeah, just some big bellied asshole packing paper in your poop chute.
> 
> Like I said, instead of listening to the bombastic assholes that pass for Christian preachers nowadays, it helps to go to the source so that you can sort it out for yourself.
> 
> It's not so much that there's something wrong with Christianity, as much as it is that there is many things wrong with many PEOPLES INTERPRETATION of Christianity.
> 
> Might wanna listen if you ever manage to get your head out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look here dumb ass, you interpret the Bible your way, the rest of us will interpret it our way. Now run along and play.
Click to expand...



Iow, don't reveal your illusions, dishonesty, and fantasies.  That's why you're so fucking weed mincing sad.  You make claims you cannot support, ignore the facts that prove you are incorrect, then simply stomp your little feet in a classic two year old temper tantrum.  Why don't you stick to the children's forums?


----------



## saveliberty

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you pansified pussy assed pissant with the intelligence of a flea, there are several things you're missing here.........
> 
> First, it's a HEBREW (say it with me kiddies), as well as JEWISH listing of THEIR (not your) history.
> 
> It also helps to have a JEWISH SCHOLAR teach you the backstory.
> 
> First, Abraham was talking to God about stuff, and God told Abraham that He was going to wipe out Sodom and Gomorrah.
> 
> Abraham then told Him that his brother Lot was living there.  God told him that he still had to destroy it, so Abraham started to negotiate for the city.  He started by asking God that if there were 50 righteous people in there, would He spare it?  God said yes, and Abraham then started to negotiate it down.
> 
> The number ended up being 5.
> 
> God then told Abraham that He would send in 3 angels to guide Lot and his family out of the city before it would be destroyed.  One of the angels was called away for something else.
> 
> The remaining 2 went over to the city, and Lot was sitting at the gates (he liked to greet travelers and offer them hospitality).
> 
> The people of the city saw them come in, and immediately knew they were angels.  It's not so much about the homosexuality (as most angels don't really have a specific gender), as it is about the fact that the people of the city were wicked, and they did that to others whenever they happened by.
> 
> Think of it as going into a Hell's Angels clubhouse in California.  If you're not one of them, they will use and abuse you as they see fit, up until you're in the hospital, morgue or pregnant, and, it doesn't really matter what your gender is.
> 
> It was then that the angels told Lot they had to boogie.
> 
> Like I said, it helps to go to the people who actually wrote the book for the understanding, rather than just cherry picking stuff so that you can beat others over the head with it.
> 
> By the way, the program where I learned that?  It's on God's Learning Channel on cable, and the name of the program is "Hidden in the Hebrew with Uri Harel".
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How christian like for you to come to curvelights aid and attack another instead. Go watch your television dickweed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I don't need any help as I've been regularly thumping your dumbass.  Second of all, he wasn't coming to CL's aid.  He was simply posting information that showed you are fucking clueless.  *It may help if you stop focusing on me personally so much.  Try it*.
Click to expand...


Your wish has been granted.  You are now on ignore.  In my world, that is a permanent position.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How christian like for you to come to curvelights aid and attack another instead. Go watch your television dickweed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I don't need any help as I've been regularly thumping your dumbass.  Second of all, he wasn't coming to CL's aid.  He was simply posting information that showed you are fucking clueless.  It may help if you stop focusing on me personally so much.  Try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought i dismissed you? Don't take a hint well do you.
Click to expand...


Stop whining you little ****.  Either address the facts or take your old lumpy lazy piece of shit rejected from the Army punk ass back to bed where you belong.


----------



## L.K.Eder

saveliberty said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How christian like for you to come to curvelights aid and attack another instead. Go watch your television dickweed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I don't need any help as I've been regularly thumping your dumbass.  Second of all, he wasn't coming to CL's aid.  He was simply posting information that showed you are fucking clueless.  *It may help if you stop focusing on me personally so much.  Try it*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your wish has been granted.  You are now on ignore.  In my world, that is a permanent position.
Click to expand...


thanks for sharing


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How christian like for you to come to curvelights aid and attack another instead. Go watch your television dickweed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I don't need any help as I've been regularly thumping your dumbass.  Second of all, he wasn't coming to CL's aid.  He was simply posting information that showed you are fucking clueless.  *It may help if you stop focusing on me personally so much.  Try it*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your wish has been granted.  You are now on ignore.  In my world, that is a permanent position.
Click to expand...


I'm always flattered when homophobes are threatened so deeply they have to put me on ignore.  I consider that a compliment, so thank you.


----------



## SFC Ollie

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you cock smoking knuckle dragging sloping foreheaded colon jousting sperm burping ozone commando, I ain't coming to anyone's aid.
> 
> I'm telling you how much you have fucked up the story and was showing you where you could verify the information, and get the truth for yourself.
> 
> Not my fault you're retarded.  But then again, what else do you expect from a REMF?  Courier?  Yeah, just some big bellied asshole packing paper in your poop chute.
> 
> Like I said, instead of listening to the bombastic assholes that pass for Christian preachers nowadays, it helps to go to the source so that you can sort it out for yourself.
> 
> It's not so much that there's something wrong with Christianity, as much as it is that there is many things wrong with many PEOPLES INTERPRETATION of Christianity.
> 
> Might wanna listen if you ever manage to get your head out of your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look here dumb ass, you interpret the Bible your way, the rest of us will interpret it our way. Now run along and play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iow, don't reveal your illusions, dishonesty, and fantasies.  That's why you're so fucking weed mincing sad.  You make claims you cannot support, ignore the facts that prove you are incorrect, then simply stomp your little feet in a classic two year old temper tantrum.  Why don't you stick to the children's forums?
Click to expand...


That's it you stupid little faggot. I tried to point out the fact that we disagreed and that we would never agree on this subject. I tried to make you understand that each person could interpret the Bible differently and provided facts to back up the way I saw the subject. You want to make it personal. Well I don't like discussing religion with morons who refuse to accept that in others eyes the way they read the bible may be different. So if we all don't see it as you do we must all be going to hell. Fuck you goat gaybitch. You are back to ignore for plain simple fucking stupidity. AGAIN.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look here dumb ass, you interpret the Bible your way, the rest of us will interpret it our way. Now run along and play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iow, don't reveal your illusions, dishonesty, and fantasies.  That's why you're so fucking weed mincing sad.  You make claims you cannot support, ignore the facts that prove you are incorrect, then simply stomp your little feet in a classic two year old temper tantrum.  Why don't you stick to the children's forums?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it you stupid little faggot. I tried to point out the fact that we disagreed and that we would never agree on this subject. I tried to make you understand that each person could interpret the Bible differently and provided facts to back up the way I saw the subject. You want to make it personal. Well I don't like discussing religion with morons who refuse to accept that in others eyes the way they read the bible may be different. So if we all don't see it as you do we must all be going to hell. Fuck you goat gaybitch. You are back to ignore for plain simple fucking stupidity. AGAIN.
Click to expand...



Rotfl!  Clean the other pacifier.  Ollie just lost the one he was chomping on!  Poor fella.  It must be hell making claims you can't support, putting words in others mouths to try and hide that, and ignoring all the facts that show you're flat out fucking wrong.


----------



## ABikerSailor

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look here dumb ass, you interpret the Bible your way, the rest of us will interpret it our way. Now run along and play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iow, don't reveal your illusions, dishonesty, and fantasies.  That's why you're so fucking weed mincing sad.  You make claims you cannot support, ignore the facts that prove you are incorrect, then simply stomp your little feet in a classic two year old temper tantrum.  Why don't you stick to the children's forums?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it you stupid little faggot. I tried to point out the fact that we disagreed and that we would never agree on this subject. I tried to make you understand that each person could interpret the Bible differently and provided facts to back up the way I saw the subject. You want to make it personal. Well I don't like discussing religion with morons who refuse to accept that in others eyes the way they read the bible may be different. So if we all don't see it as you do we must all be going to hell. Fuck you goat gaybitch. You are back to ignore for plain simple fucking stupidity. AGAIN.
Click to expand...


Yes, each person CAN interpret the Bible differently.  But see, that's where all the religions get factionalized, because everyone is looking for the differences rather than the similarities.

You, on the other hand, are one of those lobotomized idiots who thinks that their version is the one true version, and continually choose to ignore facts, as you're blissful in your ignorance, and don't want something as messed up as the truth to come in and shatter your illusions.

No wonder you were a courier.  All you're capable of is being told how to go from point a to b and back.

I guess a briefcase is the only thing that you understand.  Everything else has too many moving parts.


----------



## CurveLight

It's even funnier he gave me a neg rep with the comment:

"just for your stupidity.  Goodbye again you gaybitch"


ROTFL!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

SFC Ollie, these homos and their sodomite supporters don't have a clue what Christianity is about or what it teaches.

CurveLight and his two fag puppets, Coytoe and GaySailor, just want to twist the Bible to fit their perverted homo agenda.

Tens of millions of dedicated Christians know exactly what the Bible says about homos and their sick and nasty lifestyle.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> SFC Ollie, these homos and their sodomite supporters don't have a clue what Christianity is about or what it teaches.
> 
> CurveLight and his two fag puppets, Coytoe and GaySailor, just want to twist the Bible to fit their perverted homo agenda.
> 
> Tens of millions of dedicated Christians know exactly what the Bible says about homos and their sick and nasty lifestyle.




So when all facts show you are wrong the best you can come up with is calling people gay?  Rotfl!

You accuse others of twisting the Bible yet you and ollie haven't addressed the facts provided nor supported your own claims.  If there is any twisting happening it's safe to say that would be coming from your camp.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> Goodbye again *you gaybitch*"



Just like you called him a gaybitch when you lost the debate??

You are 100% hypocrite CurveLight


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye again *you gaybitch*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you called him a gaybitch when you lost the debate??
> 
> You are 100% hypocrite CurveLight
Click to expand...


I've never called Everett Oliver (aka SFC Ollie) a gay bitch so why do you make up shit?  Please link or state the post number where I did.  When you realize you made a false claim you can pretend you didn't see this post.


----------



## Sunni Man

Post #142


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> Post #142




Oh man.  Do you notice the ".........."

Do you know what those mean?  I simply pasted his rep comment into my post.  He used the rep button to say:

"Just for your stupidity.  Goodbye again you gaybitch"

That is what he said to me! Lol....what else you got?


----------



## Sunni Man

You left out words and edited it to fit your response.

Typical CurveLight


----------



## ABikerSailor

Sunni Man said:


> SFC Ollie, these homos and their sodomite supporters don't have a clue what Christianity is about or what it teaches.
> 
> CurveLight and his two fag puppets, Coytoe and GaySailor, just want to twist the Bible to fit their perverted homo agenda.
> 
> Tens of millions of dedicated Christians know exactly what the Bible says about homos and their sick and nasty lifestyle.



Hey Curve, lemmie tell you a bit about the Sucking Idiot known as Sunni Man.

First, he used to be a Christian, but then, when he figured out that he was failing in his faith, he decided to become MusLAME, and converted.

No, he doesn't know shit about the Bible.  I'm kinda doubting that he knows much of anything other than how to flap his jaws and make himself (because everyone else knows better) appear to be smarter.

Only trouble is, it doesn't work.

Hey............Sucking Idiot............back your shit up with verses.

Oh yeah, Curve, wanna know why Sucking Idiot converted to MusLAME?

Seems they have a thing called "man love Thursday" (saw it on a Military Channel documentary about Afghanistan/Iraq).

I guess Sunnidiot was looking for something to do on that day of the week.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> You left out words and edited it to fit your response.
> 
> Typical CurveLight



What the fuck are you talking about?  I simply quoted what he said in the rep comment.  Are you this desperate you will outright lie?


----------



## Cold Fusion38

You "Christians" are such fing hypocrites it is hilarious. I can tell you one thing for SURE you will NEVER get into heaven Sunni you are too SELF RIGHTOUS for God to allow you into heaven.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Tell me Sunni.......Why do you CARE? What is it to you if two men love each other? Why do you CARE!!!??? Do you think YOU are the hand of GOD? Jesus would slap the shit out of you if you came face to face.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

You need to get back to Sunday school Sunni you need to learn the message of LOVE that Jesus gave and get you face out of the hate filled OT.


----------



## Sunni Man

Having a bad day Cold Fusion?


----------



## Cold Fusion38

No not really I just HATE self rightous homophobes!


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Once again Sunni WHY DO YOU CARE? Does it piss you off that you aren't part of their HOT MAN LOVIN? Do you hate YOURSELF because of your insatiable gay urges?


----------



## Conspiracist

Cold Fusion38 said:


> No not really I just HATE self rightous homophobes!



Being a homophobe has nothing to do with it. When we look at government and religion separately, there really is no reason to stop same sex marriages or couplings or whatever. I really wish this country would move forward. You can be free to practice your religion and not even look at the gay community except to say, "Kids, do not follow that path".  It's about freedom and when two consenting adults are involved, leave them be so long as they do not affect your freedoms.


----------



## Sunni Man

Conspiracist said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not really I just HATE self rightous homophobes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a homophobe has nothing to do with it. When we look at government and religion separately, there really is no reason to stop same sex marriages or couplings or whatever. I really wish this country would move forward.
Click to expand...

What makes two guys packing each other's fudge = our country moving forward??


----------



## noose4

Sunni Man said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not really I just HATE self rightous homophobes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a homophobe has nothing to do with it. When we look at government and religion separately, there really is no reason to stop same sex marriages or couplings or whatever. I really wish this country would move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes two guys packing each other's fudge = our country moving forward??
Click to expand...


That is a tough question, you might have to give it a try to find the answer you seek.


----------



## Lost Soul

noose4 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a homophobe has nothing to do with it. When we look at government and religion separately, there really is no reason to stop same sex marriages or couplings or whatever. I really wish this country would move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes two guys packing each other's fudge = our country moving forward??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a tough question, you might have to give it a try to find the answer you seek.
Click to expand...


So the child molester is telling other people to pack fudge....dude you are one sick puppy but you have already admitted that is runs in your genes.


----------



## bodecea

Sunni Man said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not really I just HATE self rightous homophobes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a homophobe has nothing to do with it. When we look at government and religion separately, there really is no reason to stop same sex marriages or couplings or whatever. I really wish this country would move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes two guys packing each other's fudge = our country moving forward??
Click to expand...


You sure do talk about it more than any gay man I know....I'll give you that.


----------



## bodecea

Lost Soul said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes two guys packing each other's fudge = our country moving forward??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a tough question, you might have to give it a try to find the answer you seek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the child molester is telling other people to pack fudge....dude you are one sick puppy but you have already admitted that is runs in your genes.
Click to expand...


Are you calling Noose a child molester?


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Sunni's unhealthy obsesion with something he claims to hate is the most telling sign of all that he is, in fact, gay himself.


----------



## bodecea

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Sunni's unhealthy obsesion with something he claims to hate is the most telling sign of all that he is, in fact, gay himself.



All I know is that I've not known a gay man talk so much about the act as Sunni Man has.   Draw your own conclusions about that.


----------



## noose4

Lost Soul said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes two guys packing each other's fudge = our country moving forward??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a tough question, you might have to give it a try to find the answer you seek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the child molester is telling other people to pack fudge....dude you are one sick puppy but you have already admitted that is runs in your genes.
Click to expand...


Its obvious that nobody ever needs to tell you to pack fudge Willy Wonka.


----------



## SFC Ollie

ABikerSailor said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iow, don't reveal your illusions, dishonesty, and fantasies.  That's why you're so fucking weed mincing sad.  You make claims you cannot support, ignore the facts that prove you are incorrect, then simply stomp your little feet in a classic two year old temper tantrum.  Why don't you stick to the children's forums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it you stupid little faggot. I tried to point out the fact that we disagreed and that we would never agree on this subject. I tried to make you understand that each person could interpret the Bible differently and provided facts to back up the way I saw the subject. You want to make it personal. Well I don't like discussing religion with morons who refuse to accept that in others eyes the way they read the bible may be different. So if we all don't see it as you do we must all be going to hell. Fuck you goat gaybitch. You are back to ignore for plain simple fucking stupidity. AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, each person CAN interpret the Bible differently.  But see, that's where all the religions get factionalized, because everyone is looking for the differences rather than the similarities.
> 
> You, on the other hand, are one of those lobotomized idiots who thinks that their version is the one true version, and continually choose to ignore facts, as you're blissful in your ignorance, and don't want something as messed up as the truth to come in and shatter your illusions.
> 
> No wonder you were a courier.  All you're capable of is being told how to go from point a to b and back.
> 
> I guess a briefcase is the only thing that you understand.  Everything else has too many moving parts.
Click to expand...


5BE001 look it up, we didn't do just any standard courier missions. But you would never understand. 

Have to wonder maybe why anyone cares what I think about my religion especially since i never claimed to be of any particular religion. I was simply arguing the way I read and understood one word in the bible. If you want to follow gay curvelight that's up to you, I could care less.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye again *you gaybitch*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you called him a gaybitch when you lost the debate??
> 
> You are 100% hypocrite CurveLight
Click to expand...


Well curvelight is back in ignoreland where he belongs, He'll probably stay there this time. I just don't work well with stupidity.


----------



## SFC Ollie

bodecea said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni's unhealthy obsesion with something he claims to hate is the most telling sign of all that he is, in fact, gay himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that I've not known a gay man talk so much about the act as Sunni Man has.   Draw your own conclusions about that.
Click to expand...


I don't agree with Sunni on very much, but go back and read curvelights posts, then draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Conspiracist

Sunni Man said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not really I just HATE self rightous homophobes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a homophobe has nothing to do with it. When we look at government and religion separately, there really is no reason to stop same sex marriages or couplings or whatever. I really wish this country would move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes two guys packing each other's fudge = our country moving forward??
Click to expand...


Freedom to pack eachother's fudge without you worrying over whether or not it's legal.
Leaving two consenting adults alone in their bedroom and home and personal lives and granting them freedoms to share their life's work. If they are not packing their fudge in my dining room what do I care?  If they can find eachother and be happy leave them alone if you do not want to be bothered by them. You have the freedom to believe it is wrong.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Sunni is just obsessed with.........

                                               DICK! Sad but true Sunni you are obsessed with DICK!


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> SFC Ollie, these homos and their sodomite supporters don't have a clue what Christianity is about or what it teaches.
> 
> CurveLight and his two fag puppets, Coytoe and GaySailor, just want to twist the Bible to fit their perverted homo agenda.
> 
> Tens of millions of dedicated Christians know exactly what the Bible says about homos and their sick and nasty lifestyle.



Nah...no agenda involved....


Just a recognition that when it comes to religion there are no facts, only beliefs.  You're entitled to yours and I am to mine - but when it comes to a book that has been revised, added to, deleted from by multiple authors in multiple languages based in cultures long dead for thousands of years -- it's going to take a lot of convincing to prove that your particular version of "truth" is any more accurate than mine.  

Jesus consistently emphasized compassion....a trait unique among religions at the time.  Compassion for the least of us and respect for them for "theirs is the kingdom of God".   The lack of compassion among some is sad and the inability of others to discuss religious differences without resorting to childish name calling is annoying ....

&#8220;I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ.&#8221;

Lotta truth dat.


----------



## Lost Soul

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Sunni is just obsessed with.........
> 
> DICK! Sad but true Sunni you are obsessed with DICK!



No That would be noose. He prefers pre teen young girls but when they are not available he will take a young dick instead.


----------



## Conspiracist

Religion has nothing to do with this. This is about governments recognizing gay marriage.

One thing that helps me get by in conversations about religion is that we cannot all be right, but we can all be wrong. 

If God wants me to condemn all those that differ from my philosophies and beliefs then I definitely follow the wrong perception of God.


----------



## noose4

Lost Soul said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni is just obsessed with.........
> 
> DICK! Sad but true Sunni you are obsessed with DICK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No That would be noose. He prefers pre teen young girls but when they are not available he will take a young dick instead.
Click to expand...


ahh look who just got back from getting his fudge packed, I hope you and Bubba enjoyed your alone time.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Lost Soul said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni is just obsessed with.........
> 
> DICK! Sad but true Sunni you are obsessed with DICK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No That would be noose. He prefers pre teen young girls but when they are not available he will take a young dick instead.
Click to expand...





Golly that's a GREAT come back. Think for yourself much?


----------



## Lost Soul

noose4 said:


> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni is just obsessed with.........
> 
> DICK! Sad but true Sunni you are obsessed with DICK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No That would be noose. He prefers pre teen young girls but when they are not available he will take a young dick instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahh look who just got back from getting his fudge packed, I hope you and Bubba enjoyed your alone time.
Click to expand...

Men, butts and dicks. That's all you can think about. Damn dude go find a gloryhole if your so damn horny. I bet should hot young boy will be waiting just how you like them, Fag.


----------



## Lost Soul

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni is just obsessed with.........
> 
> DICK! Sad but true Sunni you are obsessed with DICK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No That would be noose. He prefers pre teen young girls but when they are not available he will take a young dick instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golly that's a GREAT come back. Think for yourself much?
Click to expand...

More than I do you, shit for brains.


----------



## noose4

Lost Soul said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> No That would be noose. He prefers pre teen young girls but when they are not available he will take a young dick instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh look who just got back from getting his fudge packed, I hope you and Bubba enjoyed your alone time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men, butts and dicks. That's all you can think about. Damn dude go find a gloryhole if your so damn horny. I bet should hot young boy will be waiting just how you like them, Fag.
Click to expand...


Took you a while to respond, guess Bubba wanted seconds, good bitch, keep your man happy.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, it's not so much religion that is screwed up, it's the self righteous assholes (Ollie, Sunnidiot, Chucked Ass, just to name a few) that fuck it up for the rest of us.

Know what would be much better?  Instead of looking at the differences, search for the similarities.

You'll get much farther.

Trouble is though, the self righteous assholes are only interested in 1 way of thinking, and they try to get everyone else to conform to their ways.

Can you imagine what a world would be if it was only black and white?


----------



## Sunni Man

ABikerSailor said:


> Know what would be much better?  Instead of looking at the differences, search for the similarities.


I couldn't agree more.

That's what I try to do all of the time. 

But there always seems to be someone attacking me for no reason.


----------



## saveliberty

bodecea said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni's unhealthy obsesion with something he claims to hate is the most telling sign of all that he is, in fact, gay himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that I've not known a gay man talk so much about the act as Sunni Man has.   Draw your own conclusions about that.
Click to expand...


It really is quite simple.  Sunni Man has clear beliefs on what God says about gays.  It is a sin.  As such Sunni Man and myself are bound by this understanding and love of our fellow human beings to point it out to those erring.  If they refuse, we are to take it to our church leadership, if that person is a memeber of our church.  If they are not a member of our church or refuse to change, we are to leave it to God.  We did our job.


----------



## antipartisan

ABikerSailor said:


> Trouble is though, the self righteous assholes are only interested in 1 way of thinking, and they try to get everyone else to conform to their ways.



Also hilarious is how many of these same people don't want "big govt", unless of course it's enforcing their supposed "righteous" lifestyle/values.  Also separation of church and state, unless of course it relates to their religion.  So many contradictions.

I think one thing many of is can all agree on is that there are far more important issues to deal with, and this debate is just a waste of taxpayer $.  Just give the gays marriage, or otherwise just let the govt handle civil union contracts (hetero & gay) and let the churches have marriage. I don't give a sh*t other than everyone should get what they want so we can move onto more important issues.


----------



## B L Zeebub

Sunni Man said:


> And it's a mystery to the Europeans why their birth rate is steadily declining.


its because we dont have Maury Povich


----------



## bodecea

Lost Soul said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni is just obsessed with.........
> 
> DICK! Sad but true Sunni you are obsessed with DICK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No That would be noose. He prefers pre teen young girls but when they are not available he will take a young dick instead.
Click to expand...


You've got me curious....you know this, how?


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Sunni Man said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not really I just HATE self rightous homophobes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a homophobe has nothing to do with it. When we look at government and religion separately, there really is no reason to stop same sex marriages or couplings or whatever. I really wish this country would move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes two guys packing each other's fudge = our country moving forward??
Click to expand...





If somebodys got a dick at yer ass you are gonna move forward!


----------



## Cold Fusion38

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni's unhealthy obsesion with something he claims to hate is the most telling sign of all that he is, in fact, gay himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that I've not known a gay man talk so much about the act as Sunni Man has.   Draw your own conclusions about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is quite simple.  Sunni Man has clear beliefs on what God says about gays.  It is a sin.  As such Sunni Man and myself are bound by this understanding and love of our fellow human beings to point it out to those erring.  If they refuse, we are to take it to our church leadership, if that person is a memeber of our church.  If they are not a member of our church or refuse to change, we are to leave it to God.  We did our job.
Click to expand...




BULLSHIT you don't "leave it to god" you try to legislate YOUR moral code on the REST of society. Just worry about YOURSELF and your family and let others live their lives as they wish. Gawd I hope none of you guys wind up with a gay son he will proboly end up killing himself......Awww he's just FUCKED because suicide is a sin too. Poor little guy just because he has a homophobe father.


----------



## potter 58

gee how would Dickless Cheney handle this one, LOL , not the way real wingnuts want, you betcha


----------



## Sunni Man

Cold Fusion38 said:


> BULLSHIT you don't "leave it to god" you try to legislate YOUR moral code on the REST of society. Just worry about YOURSELF and your family and let others live their lives as they wish. Gawd I hope none of you guys wind up with a gay son he will proboly end up killing himself......Awww he's just FUCKED because suicide is a sin too.


Homosexuality or suicide, it makes NO difference.

Either way, the person has a one way ticket straight to hell.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni's unhealthy obsesion with something he claims to hate is the most telling sign of all that he is, in fact, gay himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that I've not known a gay man talk so much about the act as Sunni Man has.   Draw your own conclusions about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is quite simple.  Sunni Man has clear beliefs on what God says about gays.  It is a sin.  As such Sunni Man and myself are bound by this understanding and love of our fellow human beings to point it out to those erring.  If they refuse, we are to take it to our church leadership, if that person is a memeber of our church.  If they are not a member of our church or refuse to change, we are to leave it to God.  We did our job.
Click to expand...



No you did not do your job.  How can you be so damn selfish to exploit God to justify NOT doing your job?  Does your narcissism even allow you to see that?


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not really I just HATE self rightous homophobes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a homophobe has nothing to do with it. When we look at government and religion separately, there really is no reason to stop same sex marriages or couplings or whatever. I really wish this country would move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes two guys packing each other's fudge = our country moving forward??
Click to expand...


That posts said nothing about sex.  Why are you sooooooo obsessed over other guy's dicks and asses that when you see "same sex marriage" all you can think about is anal sex?


----------



## CurveLight

Lost Soul said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes two guys packing each other's fudge = our country moving forward??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a tough question, you might have to give it a try to find the answer you seek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the child molester is telling other people to pack fudge....dude you are one sick puppy but you have already admitted that is runs in your genes.
Click to expand...



Sunni accidentally confesses his fantasies then you keep it consistent by confessing yours.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it you stupid little faggot. I tried to point out the fact that we disagreed and that we would never agree on this subject. I tried to make you understand that each person could interpret the Bible differently and provided facts to back up the way I saw the subject. You want to make it personal. Well I don't like discussing religion with morons who refuse to accept that in others eyes the way they read the bible may be different. So if we all don't see it as you do we must all be going to hell. Fuck you goat gaybitch. You are back to ignore for plain simple fucking stupidity. AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, each person CAN interpret the Bible differently.  But see, that's where all the religions get factionalized, because everyone is looking for the differences rather than the similarities.
> 
> You, on the other hand, are one of those lobotomized idiots who thinks that their version is the one true version, and continually choose to ignore facts, as you're blissful in your ignorance, and don't want something as messed up as the truth to come in and shatter your illusions.
> 
> No wonder you were a courier.  All you're capable of is being told how to go from point a to b and back.
> 
> I guess a briefcase is the only thing that you understand.  Everything else has too many moving parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5BE001 look it up, we didn't do just any standard courier missions. But you would never understand.
> 
> Have to wonder maybe why anyone cares what I think about my religion especially since i never claimed to be of any particular religion. I was simply arguing the way I read and understood one word in the bible. If you want to follow gay curvelight that's up to you, I could care less.
Click to expand...


You were a glorified bike messenger and you couldn't even do that without your dumbass getting the boot.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni's unhealthy obsesion with something he claims to hate is the most telling sign of all that he is, in fact, gay himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that I've not known a gay man talk so much about the act as Sunni Man has.   Draw your own conclusions about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree with Sunni on very much, but go back and read curvelights posts, then draw your own conclusions.
Click to expand...



It looks like I have a good idea about the narrative in Genesis 19.  You guys are so pathetic you think accusing people of being gay is an insult.  You dumbasses don't realize it is only you homophobes and closet sausage jockeys that are offended.  It's all very simple.  You made a claim and got pwned like white on rice so your only reaction was to run like the little coward you have proven yourself to be.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT you don't "leave it to god" you try to legislate YOUR moral code on the REST of society. Just worry about YOURSELF and your family and let others live their lives as they wish. Gawd I hope none of you guys wind up with a gay son he will proboly end up killing himself......Awww he's just FUCKED because suicide is a sin too.
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality or suicide, it makes NO difference.
> 
> Either way, the person has a one way ticket straight to hell.
Click to expand...



So if one is guilty of sin that person is going to hell?  Are you free of sin?  If you say no you are a hypocrite.  If you say yes you are a liar.  Maybe you should check out the song The Pot by Tool.  That song is dedicated to people like you.


----------



## CurveLight

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Tell me Sunni.......Why do you CARE? What is it to you if two men love each other? Why do you CARE!!!??? Do you think YOU are the hand of GOD? Jesus would slap the shit out of you if you came face to face.




The frustration is understandable but it doesn't justify claiming Jesus would slap the shit out of him.  Think you know Jesus would do no such thing but that's because unlike us, Jesus was righteous and knew how to communicate infinitely more effective with love.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT you don't "leave it to god" you try to legislate YOUR moral code on the REST of society. Just worry about YOURSELF and your family and let others live their lives as they wish. Gawd I hope none of you guys wind up with a gay son he will proboly end up killing himself......Awww he's just FUCKED because suicide is a sin too.
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality or suicide, it makes NO difference.
> 
> Either way, the person has a one way ticket straight to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So if one is guilty of sin that person is going to hell?  Are you free of sin?  If you say no you are a hypocrite.  If you say yes you are a liar.
Click to expand...

Homosexuality and suicide are both listed as abominations against God. 

Those who commit either act. Have a first class seat to Hell.  Period.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality or suicide, it makes NO difference.
> 
> Either way, the person has a one way ticket straight to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if one is guilty of sin that person is going to hell?  Are you free of sin?  If you say no you are a hypocrite.  If you say yes you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuality and suicide are both listed as abominations against God.
> 
> Those who commit either act. Have a first class seat to Hell.  Period.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter if they are abominations or not.  Maybe if you ever read the bible you would know there is only one sin listed as unforgivable.  It is neither suicide nor homosexuality.  Is there any end to your ignorance about the bible, or arrogance to avoid addressing basic information?  I have a feeling your response will send the message there is no end to either.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> I have a feeling your response will send the message there is no end to either.



What??


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling your response will send the message there is no end to either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??
Click to expand...



Exactly.  That is why you are such a pathetic bitch.  When you are proven wrong you do nothing but close your eyes.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Sunni.......Why do you CARE? What is it to you if two men love each other? Why do you CARE!!!??? Do you think YOU are the hand of GOD? Jesus would slap the shit out of you if you came face to face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frustration is understandable but it doesn't justify claiming Jesus would slap the shit out of him.  Think you know Jesus would do no such thing but that's because unlike us, Jesus was righteous and knew how to communicate infinitely more effective with love.
Click to expand...

 Jesus sometimes got PO'ed  

Matthew 21:12  "Jesus entered the temple area and drove out all who were buying and selling there. He overturned the tables of the money changers and the benches of those selling doves".


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> I have a feeling your response will send the message there is no end to either.



Your sentence is incomprehensible??


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Sunni.......Why do you CARE? What is it to you if two men love each other? Why do you CARE!!!??? Do you think YOU are the hand of GOD? Jesus would slap the shit out of you if you came face to face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frustration is understandable but it doesn't justify claiming Jesus would slap the shit out of him.  Think you know Jesus would do no such thing but that's because unlike us, Jesus was righteous and knew how to communicate infinitely more effective with love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus sometimes got PO'ed
> 
> Matthew 21:12  "Jesus entered the temple area and drove out all who were buying and selling there. He overturned the tables of the money changers and the benches of those selling doves".
Click to expand...


I never said he didn't get pissed.  I pointed out he never hit anyone and clearly he never condoned it.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling your response will send the message there is no end to either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sentence is incomprehensible??
Click to expand...



Here's a crazy thought.  How about quoting the whole post?


----------



## saveliberty

Cold Fusion38 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that I've not known a gay man talk so much about the act as Sunni Man has.   Draw your own conclusions about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is quite simple.  Sunni Man has clear beliefs on what God says about gays.  It is a sin.  As such Sunni Man and myself are bound by this understanding and love of our fellow human beings to point it out to those erring.  If they refuse, we are to take it to our church leadership, if that person is a memeber of our church.  If they are not a member of our church or refuse to change, we are to leave it to God.  We did our job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT you don't "leave it to god" you try to legislate YOUR moral code on the REST of society. Just worry about YOURSELF and your family and let others live their lives as they wish. Gawd I hope none of you guys wind up with a gay son he will proboly end up killing himself......Awww he's just FUCKED because suicide is a sin too. Poor little guy just because he has a homophobe father.
Click to expand...


Actually the "rules" have been in my favor for some time.  You are attampting to take them away.  Why would someone who feels they are in the right kill themselves?  Do you stop loving people because they have a problem?  "Worrying" about just myself and family doesn't work because people like you are out there effecting us.  You brought the fight to us.  Don't be surprised when we fight back.


----------



## Conspiracist

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality or suicide, it makes NO difference.
> 
> Either way, the person has a one way ticket straight to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if one is guilty of sin that person is going to hell?  Are you free of sin?  If you say no you are a hypocrite.  If you say yes you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuality and suicide are both listed as abominations against God.
> 
> Those who commit either act. Have a first class seat to Hell.  Period.
Click to expand...


And if this is true so be it. As long as they are not harming anyone let them deal with God on their own terms. Interpretations and meanings are easily read differently by different people as made obvious in this thread. The origin of this thread had nothing to do with religion imho but I have to say besides the name calling it has made for some very interesting reading.

The bible has been translated to and from several languages and interpretations can easily be confused.

Example: I showed my friend a sentence on a piece of paper, it said:

               I have a blue bird house in my backyard.

I asked him where is the item in question and he answered that it was in my backyard.

I asked next the color of the item and he said blue.

I told him no it's actually green but it's made for blue birds.

This is an extremely simple sentence that can be rightfully interpreted in 2 ways. It is impossible to interpret an extremely complex book like the bible in a way that EVERYONE can agree upon. Therefore we need a tolerence for others' views so long as those views do not inflict damage upon us.

So everyone knows, I am not a fan of homosexuals, just a fan of freedom. I am not a fan of hardcore Christians but I am a fan of them having the freedom to believe as they do. There are times we do have to sacrifice some freedoms but we should always fight to right the wrong that took them so we can get them back


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is quite simple.  Sunni Man has clear beliefs on what God says about gays.  It is a sin.  As such Sunni Man and myself are bound by this understanding and love of our fellow human beings to point it out to those erring.  If they refuse, we are to take it to our church leadership, if that person is a memeber of our church.  If they are not a member of our church or refuse to change, we are to leave it to God.  We did our job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT you don't "leave it to god" you try to legislate YOUR moral code on the REST of society. Just worry about YOURSELF and your family and let others live their lives as they wish. Gawd I hope none of you guys wind up with a gay son he will proboly end up killing himself......Awww he's just FUCKED because suicide is a sin too. Poor little guy just because he has a homophobe father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the "rules" have been in my favor for some time.  You are attampting to take them away.  Why would someone who feels they are in the right kill themselves?  Do you stop loving people because they have a problem?  "Worrying" about just myself and family doesn't work because people like you are out there effecting us.  You brought the fight to us.  Don't be surprised when we fight back.
Click to expand...


Some gays have committed suicide in part because of hatred coming from bigots like you.  People like you go around telling them their very existence is wrong.  You have no love and know nothing of God.


----------



## CurveLight

Conspiracist said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if one is guilty of sin that person is going to hell?  Are you free of sin?  If you say no you are a hypocrite.  If you say yes you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality and suicide are both listed as abominations against God.
> 
> Those who commit either act. Have a first class seat to Hell.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if this is true so be it. As long as they are not harming anyone let them deal with God on their own terms. Interpretations and meanings are easily read differently by different people as made obvious in this thread. The origin of this thread had nothing to do with religion imho but I have to say besides the name calling it has made for some very interesting reading.
> 
> The bible has been translated to and from several languages and interpretations can easily be confused.
> 
> Example: I showed my friend a sentence on a piece of paper, it said:
> 
> I have a blue bird house in my backyard.
> 
> I asked him where is the item in question and he answered that it was in my backyard.
> 
> I asked next the color of the item and he said blue.
> 
> I told him no it's actually green but it's made for blue birds.
> 
> This is an extremely simple sentence that can be rightfully interpreted in 2 ways. It is impossible to interpret an extremely complex book like the bible in a way that EVERYONE can agree upon. Therefore we need a tolerence for others' views so long as those views do not inflict damage upon us.
> 
> So everyone knows, I am not a fan of homosexuals, just a fan of freedom. I am not a fan of hardcore Christians but I am a fan of them having the freedom to believe as they do. There are times we do have to sacrifice some freedoms but we should always fight to right the wrong that took them so we can get them back
Click to expand...



That's a rough example because with biblical hermeneutics we have a lot more to work with than just one sentence.  We have surrounding texts, multiple attestations, oral performance models, anthropology, and linguistics to name a few tools.  What is fascinating about Genesis 19 to me is there are several places in the OT that state the reasons for the destruction.  These are clearly given and not one cites homosexuality.  The real irony is as a Nation we are guilty of many of the same reasons cited but somehow some groups have managed to bury that readily available info to blame gays.  In the Lot narrative there isn't any dialogue about seeking sex at all, from anyone.  When Lot said his daughters have not known men he was saying "My daughters are virgins."  That was not an invitation to sex but only an offer of payment to leave the guests alone.  People give muggers their money.  Why? Payment to leave them alone.  Nothing more, nothing less than what Lot attempted.  

The most common problem with interpretations is ignorance of historical culture.  Too many Americans try to read the bible through their eyes instead of first learning some basic backdrops.  We see this pattern all the time and not just with Genesis 19.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> Some gays have committed suicide in part because of hatred coming from bigots like you.  People like you go around telling them their very existence is wrong.


Homos commit suicide because they are living a sick and perverted lifestyle.

Living such a demented way eventually causes various forms of mental illness.

Many end their lives, rather than to continue in their nasty and degrading lifestyle.

They have no one else to blame but themselves.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some gays have committed suicide in part because of hatred coming from bigots like you.  People like you go around telling them their very existence is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Homos commit suicide because they are living a sick and perverted lifestyle.
> 
> Living such a demented way eventually causes various forms of mental illness.
> 
> Many end their lives, rather than to continue in their nasty and degrading lifestyle.
> 
> They have no one else to blame but themselves.
Click to expand...



You've already proven your dishonesty.  Who gives a fuck what you think?


----------



## Conspiracist

CurveLight said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality and suicide are both listed as abominations against God.
> 
> Those who commit either act. Have a first class seat to Hell.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if this is true so be it. As long as they are not harming anyone let them deal with God on their own terms. Interpretations and meanings are easily read differently by different people as made obvious in this thread. The origin of this thread had nothing to do with religion imho but I have to say besides the name calling it has made for some very interesting reading.
> 
> The bible has been translated to and from several languages and interpretations can easily be confused.
> 
> Example: I showed my friend a sentence on a piece of paper, it said:
> 
> I have a blue bird house in my backyard.
> 
> I asked him where is the item in question and he answered that it was in my backyard.
> 
> I asked next the color of the item and he said blue.
> 
> I told him no it's actually green but it's made for blue birds.
> 
> This is an extremely simple sentence that can be rightfully interpreted in 2 ways. It is impossible to interpret an extremely complex book like the bible in a way that EVERYONE can agree upon. Therefore we need a tolerence for others' views so long as those views do not inflict damage upon us.
> 
> So everyone knows, I am not a fan of homosexuals, just a fan of freedom. I am not a fan of hardcore Christians but I am a fan of them having the freedom to believe as they do. There are times we do have to sacrifice some freedoms but we should always fight to right the wrong that took them so we can get them back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a rough example because with biblical hermeneutics we have a lot more to work with than just one sentence.  We have surrounding texts, multiple attestations, oral performance models, anthropology, and linguistics to name a few tools.  What is fascinating about Genesis 19 to me is there are several places in the OT that state the reasons for the destruction.  These are clearly given and not one cites homosexuality.  The real irony is as a Nation we are guilty of many of the same reasons cited but somehow some groups have managed to bury that readily available info to blame gays.  In the Lot narrative there isn't any dialogue about seeking sex at all, from anyone.  When Lot said his daughters have not known men he was saying "My daughters are virgins."  That was not an invitation to sex but only an offer of payment to leave the guests alone.  People give muggers their money.  Why? Payment to leave them alone.  Nothing more, nothing less than what Lot attempted.
> 
> The most common problem with interpretations is ignorance of historical culture.  Too many Americans try to read the bible through their eyes instead of first learning some basic backdrops.  We see this pattern all the time and not just with Genesis 19.
Click to expand...


But they are entitled to their beliefs. If you can teach them better, I am sure you would meet resistance anyway. Some people are just set in their ways and are free to be that way.


----------



## Conspiracist

I gotta admit, this was a fun thread.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> You've already proven your dishonesty.  Who gives a fuck what you think?



I only post TRUTH 

Unlike your lies and dishonesty throughout this thread.

Plus, a big Thank You to ALL of the USMB poster who have pos repped me for my Pro-God and anti-homo stance on this thread.


----------



## CurveLight

Conspiracist said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if this is true so be it. As long as they are not harming anyone let them deal with God on their own terms. Interpretations and meanings are easily read differently by different people as made obvious in this thread. The origin of this thread had nothing to do with religion imho but I have to say besides the name calling it has made for some very interesting reading.
> 
> The bible has been translated to and from several languages and interpretations can easily be confused.
> 
> Example: I showed my friend a sentence on a piece of paper, it said:
> 
> I have a blue bird house in my backyard.
> 
> I asked him where is the item in question and he answered that it was in my backyard.
> 
> I asked next the color of the item and he said blue.
> 
> I told him no it's actually green but it's made for blue birds.
> 
> This is an extremely simple sentence that can be rightfully interpreted in 2 ways. It is impossible to interpret an extremely complex book like the bible in a way that EVERYONE can agree upon. Therefore we need a tolerence for others' views so long as those views do not inflict damage upon us.
> 
> So everyone knows, I am not a fan of homosexuals, just a fan of freedom. I am not a fan of hardcore Christians but I am a fan of them having the freedom to believe as they do. There are times we do have to sacrifice some freedoms but we should always fight to right the wrong that took them so we can get them back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a rough example because with biblical hermeneutics we have a lot more to work with than just one sentence.  We have surrounding texts, multiple attestations, oral performance models, anthropology, and linguistics to name a few tools.  What is fascinating about Genesis 19 to me is there are several places in the OT that state the reasons for the destruction.  These are clearly given and not one cites homosexuality.  The real irony is as a Nation we are guilty of many of the same reasons cited but somehow some groups have managed to bury that readily available info to blame gays.  In the Lot narrative there isn't any dialogue about seeking sex at all, from anyone.  When Lot said his daughters have not known men he was saying "My daughters are virgins."  That was not an invitation to sex but only an offer of payment to leave the guests alone.  People give muggers their money.  Why? Payment to leave them alone.  Nothing more, nothing less than what Lot attempted.
> 
> The most common problem with interpretations is ignorance of historical culture.  Too many Americans try to read the bible through their eyes instead of first learning some basic backdrops.  We see this pattern all the time and not just with Genesis 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they are entitled to their beliefs. If you can teach them better, I am sure you would meet resistance anyway. Some people are just set in their ways and are free to be that way.
Click to expand...



It doesn't matter if one is an asshole or the nicest guy.  People who refuse to be honest will be loyal to their active ignorance regardless.  They are entitled to their beliefs but what they are not entitled to is being dishonest while simultaneously claiming they know what they are talking about.  Much of biblical interpretation is not theologically centered but when they fail to support their views on social politics they always fall back on the bullshit of "Well that is my faith."  Basically it's a pattern of recycled deception. They start off claiming their view is based on facts but when those facts are examine and shown to be lacking in support of their claims they always change up to saying it's just their faith.

Genesis 19 is a great example why Christians are often mocked.  Many make claims that are clearly without merit so if they are going to be dishonest about their own book when it doesn't support their views when is it possible they can be trusted to be honest?


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> Genesis 19 is a great example why Christians are often mocked.  Many make claims that are clearly without merit so if they are going to be dishonest about their own book when it doesn't support their views when is it possible they can be trusted to be honest?



Christians will always be mocked by fags and their supporters.

That's because sodomites refuse to believe what the Bible says about them and their perverted lifestyle.

Tens of millions of true Christians know exactly what Genesis 19 says about homosexuality.

Just because you and your homo buddies want to twist verses of the Bible to accommodate their nasty lifestyle.

Still doesn't change the bibilical TRUTH about the vile practice of sodomy.


----------



## saveliberty

Free will allows you a path straight to Hell.  Not all will be saved.  That is a sad thing.  I could just let you wander down the path or I can point some things out and hope you accept a new path.  It is not out of hate, but concern.  Clearly, you are not ready or willing to hear this, so be it.  Still, I will not sit idly by when you attemp to spread your message.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 19 is a great example why Christians are often mocked.  Many make claims that are clearly without merit so if they are going to be dishonest about their own book when it doesn't support their views when is it possible they can be trusted to be honest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians will always be mocked by fags and their supporters.
> 
> That's because sodomites refuse to believe what the Bible says about them and their perverted lifestyle.
> 
> Tens of millions of true Christians know exactly what Genesis 19 says about homosexuality.
> 
> Just because you and your homo buddies want to twist verses of the Bible to accommodate their nasty lifestyle.
> 
> Still doesn't change the bibilical TRUTH about the vile practice of sodomy.
Click to expand...



I'm sorry, aren't you the asshole that keeps editing my posts to ignore information you can't address?  Yeah, that's why you get mocked because you plea piety but practice dishonesty.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> Free will allows you a path straight to Hell.  Not all will be saved.  That is a sad thing.  I could just let you wander down the path or I can point some things out and hope you accept a new path.  It is not out of hate, but concern.  Clearly, you are not ready or willing to hear this, so be it.  Still, I will not sit idly by when you attemp to spread your message.



The reason you talk about hell so much is because that is exactly where your heart resides.  Misery loves company.


----------



## Valerie

saveliberty said:


> Free will allows you a path straight to Hell.






 



Your name is "saveliberty" ...............


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT you don't "leave it to god" you try to legislate YOUR moral code on the REST of society. Just worry about YOURSELF and your family and let others live their lives as they wish. Gawd I hope none of you guys wind up with a gay son he will proboly end up killing himself......Awww he's just FUCKED because suicide is a sin too.
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality or suicide, it makes NO difference.
> 
> Either way, the person has a one way ticket straight to hell.
Click to expand...


Same if you eat shellfish....food of the damned....and abomination


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 19 is a great example why Christians are often mocked.  Many make claims that are clearly without merit so if they are going to be dishonest about their own book when it doesn't support their views when is it possible they can be trusted to be honest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians will always be mocked by fags and their supporters.
> 
> That's because sodomites refuse to believe what the Bible says about them and their perverted lifestyle.
> 
> *Tens of millions of true Christians know exactly what Genesis 19 says about homosexuality.
> *
> Just because you and your homo buddies want to twist verses of the Bible to accommodate their nasty lifestyle.
> 
> Still doesn't change the bibilical TRUTH about the vile practice of sodomy.
Click to expand...


Tens of millions of people also knew the earth was flat....didn't make them right.


----------



## saveliberty

Valerie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free will allows you a path straight to Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your name is "saveliberty" ...............
Click to expand...


Didn't say you had to take that path Valerie.  I said you had the choice.  The confusion appears to be a permanent state for you.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free will allows you a path straight to Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your name is "saveliberty" ...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say you had to take that path Valerie.  I said you had the choice.  The confusion appears to be a permanent state for you.
Click to expand...



More evidence you are not very informed.  But that won't keep you from screaming you know the bible.


----------



## Sunni Man

According to CurveLight; he is the only person who knows the Bible.

Everyone else is either wrong or dishonest.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> According to CurveLight; he is the only person who knows the Bible.
> 
> Everyone else is either wrong or dishonest.




Can you show where I said that or is this another example of you putting words in someone's mouth to fill the void of a legitimate argument from you?


----------



## Intense

I would suggest Roman's Chapter 1 & 2 on Homosexuality, Sin, Judgement, and impartiality. Just a thought.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> I would suggest Roman's Chapter 1 & 2 on Homosexuality, Sin, Judgement, and impartiality. Just a thought.



That's a different argument.  The debate has been centered around the claim homosexuals were a reason for S+G's destruction.  There is nothing to support that and we are given reasons why the destruction occurred.


----------



## Sunni Man

Intense said:


> I would suggest Roman's Chapter 1 & 2 on Homosexuality, Sin, Judgement, and impartiality. Just a thought.



CurveLight will try and tell you that these verses "support" homos and their vile lifestyle.

He believes that packing another man's fudge = salvation


----------



## Father Time

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some gays have committed suicide in part because of hatred coming from bigots like you.  People like you go around telling them their very existence is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Homos commit suicide because they are living a sick and perverted lifestyle.
> 
> Living such a demented way eventually causes various forms of mental illness.
> 
> Many end their lives, rather than to continue in their nasty and degrading lifestyle.
> 
> They have no one else to blame but themselves.
Click to expand...


I'll remember this the next time you try to claim it's a choice.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

saveliberty said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is quite simple.  Sunni Man has clear beliefs on what God says about gays.  It is a sin.  As such Sunni Man and myself are bound by this understanding and love of our fellow human beings to point it out to those erring.  If they refuse, we are to take it to our church leadership, if that person is a memeber of our church.  If they are not a member of our church or refuse to change, we are to leave it to God.  We did our job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT you don't "leave it to god" you try to legislate YOUR moral code on the REST of society. Just worry about YOURSELF and your family and let others live their lives as they wish. Gawd I hope none of you guys wind up with a gay son he will proboly end up killing himself......Awww he's just FUCKED because suicide is a sin too. Poor little guy just because he has a homophobe father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the "rules" have been in my favor for some time.  You are attampting to take them away.  Why would someone who feels they are in the right kill themselves?  Do you stop loving people because they have a problem?  "Worrying" about just myself and family doesn't work because people like you are out there effecting us.  You brought the fight to us.  Don't be surprised when we fight back.
Click to expand...






Gawd you are a fucking asshole. People like me!!!??? You mean TOLERANT people? I'm a straight man who doesn't really give a f what other people do and "WE" brought the fight to YOU!!!??? How fucking stupid are you? There IS no "fight" if you keep your nose out of other people's asses!


----------



## Sunni Man

Father Time said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some gays have committed suicide in part because of hatred coming from bigots like you.  People like you go around telling them their very existence is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Homos commit suicide because they are living a sick and perverted lifestyle.
> 
> Living such a demented way eventually causes various forms of mental illness.
> 
> Many end their lives, rather than to continue in their nasty and degrading lifestyle.
> 
> They have no one else to blame but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll remember this the next time you try to claim it's a choice.
Click to expand...

Homosexuality, raping, child molesting, committing suicide, murdering, are ALL choices.

Sick choices, but still a choice.


----------



## saveliberty

Cold Fusion38 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT you don't "leave it to god" you try to legislate YOUR moral code on the REST of society. Just worry about YOURSELF and your family and let others live their lives as they wish. Gawd I hope none of you guys wind up with a gay son he will proboly end up killing himself......Awww he's just FUCKED because suicide is a sin too. Poor little guy just because he has a homophobe father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the "rules" have been in my favor for some time.  You are attampting to take them away.  Why would someone who feels they are in the right kill themselves?  Do you stop loving people because they have a problem?  "Worrying" about just myself and family doesn't work because people like you are out there effecting us.  You brought the fight to us.  Don't be surprised when we fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd you are a fucking asshole. People like me!!!??? You mean TOLERANT people? I'm a straight man who doesn't really give a f what other people do and "WE" brought the fight to YOU!!!??? How fucking stupid are you? There IS no "fight" if you keep your nose out of other people's asses!
Click to expand...


Your pushing an agenda Cold Fusion.  I'm just pushing back.  Seems like you are sticking your nose in my business and that of gays too.  Take your own advice.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest Roman's Chapter 1 & 2 on Homosexuality, Sin, Judgement, and impartiality. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a different argument.  The debate has been centered around the claim homosexuals were a reason for S+G's destruction.  There is nothing to support that and we are given reasons why the destruction occurred.
Click to expand...


The argument is centered on "Portugal legalizes Sodomy/ Homo marriage is legal now." Neither are You the moderator. 

Roman's Chapter 1 describes Man's lust for man, as a punishment. Chapter 2 goes on into hypocritical judgement, reward according to cause and effect, and God being non partial in judgement.

For what would you have Sodom destroyed, attempted gang rape or sodomy?

I think You are better off putting your bet on Sin is Sin, be it Homosexuality, Theft, Lying, Lust, Infidelity, whatever. Reflect on that. Stop throwing stones, at others, and rediscover Atonement and Reconciliation.  Hint... Hint...


----------



## ABikerSailor

saveliberty said:


> Free will allows you a path straight to Hell.  Not all will be saved.  That is a sad thing.  I could just let you wander down the path or I can point some things out and hope you accept a new path.  It is not out of hate, but concern.  Clearly, you are not ready or willing to hear this, so be it.  Still, I will not sit idly by when you attemp to spread your message.



No, good intentions with no actions lead you to hell.  Free will allows you to overcome your animal nature, so that you can follow your higher or "God" nature.

Not all will be saved?  Well, if you go outside of the KJV Bible (it's heavily edited), and check out some of the gnostic texts, as well as others, you'll come across the lost Gospel of Thomas.

In there, Thomas was taken for a tour of hell by an angel.  He asked the angel if everyone stays there forever and he was told no, everyone eventually gets out.

But, not to tell anyone yet.  It was a secret.

Incidentally, hell is a Catholic creation, as the Jews (of which Yeshua is one), have no real place like that.

Theirs is much different.  It's a place of burning, but, it's more like getting a radiation bath on your way into a clean room of NASA.

It's really amazing to see how much Christians choose to ignore about their own religion.

And, think about this............according to the Torah, our souls are small pieces of God Himself that He carved out from under His Throne of Glory, and placed into our body.

That means you're a small piece of God, and others are as well.

Why would God possibly hate Himself?  I think the problem arises when people see something that causes them discomfort, so, as a way to overcome that, they try to eliminate it.

Racists, homophobes, etc............they try to play God so that they can control things.

Only trouble is, they've got that relationship reversed.  They aren't God as much as they are a small piece of Him.

Think of it this way.........your big toe is a part of you, but, it's not you, because if you separate it from the body, it won't grow another you.

Your body may grow back a toe however, and, if not, it will adjust and be okay without you.

That is one of the reasons why so many Christians today freak me out.  They're busy trying to separate themselves from the rest of humanity, because they don't think the rest of humanity is worthy of them.

The reality is, they're not really worthy of the rest of humanity, because their views are so limited.


----------



## Sunni Man

ABikerSailor said:


> In there, Thomas was taken for a tour of hell by an angel.  He asked the angel if everyone stays there forever and he was told no, everyone eventually gets out.
> 
> But, not to tell anyone yet.  It was a secret.


So the truth of Hell is a secret????

But yet, Thomas wrote a book about the secret for everyone to read??  

But the book is called the "Lost Gospel of Thomas".

If it's a "Lost" book. How do people find it to read it ???


----------



## Cold Fusion38

saveliberty said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the "rules" have been in my favor for some time.  You are attampting to take them away.  Why would someone who feels they are in the right kill themselves?  Do you stop loving people because they have a problem?  "Worrying" about just myself and family doesn't work because people like you are out there effecting us.  You brought the fight to us.  Don't be surprised when we fight back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd you are a fucking asshole. People like me!!!??? You mean TOLERANT people? I'm a straight man who doesn't really give a f what other people do and "WE" brought the fight to YOU!!!??? How fucking stupid are you? There IS no "fight" if you keep your nose out of other people's asses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pushing an agenda Cold Fusion.  I'm just pushing back.  Seems like you are sticking your nose in my business and that of gays too.  Take your own advice.
Click to expand...






Could your response be any more IGNORANT?


----------



## HUGGY

noose4 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's a mystery to the Europeans why their birth rate is steadily declining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So once gay marriage is legal all us heteros will turn gay?
Click to expand...


No.... just the weak minded ones like 52nd st.  That's why all the protest.  He knows that once it's legal to get poked in the butt and married to another man he won't be able to resist.


----------



## saveliberty

Cold Fusion38 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd you are a fucking asshole. People like me!!!??? You mean TOLERANT people? I'm a straight man who doesn't really give a f what other people do and "WE" brought the fight to YOU!!!??? How fucking stupid are you? There IS no "fight" if you keep your nose out of other people's asses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pushing an agenda Cold Fusion.  I'm just pushing back.  Seems like you are sticking your nose in my business and that of gays too.  Take your own advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could your response be any more IGNORANT?
Click to expand...


As a general rule, tolerant people don't usually call others assholes and ignorant or stupid.  Far be it from me to shatter your self image of a tolerant intelligent person on the bridge of the starship Enterprise.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

saveliberty said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pushing an agenda Cold Fusion.  I'm just pushing back.  Seems like you are sticking your nose in my business and that of gays too.  Take your own advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could your response be any more IGNORANT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a general rule, tolerant people don't usually call others assholes and ignorant or stupid.  Far be it from me to shatter your self image of a tolerant intelligent person on the bridge of the starship Enterprise.
Click to expand...






Yeah well I didn't start the name calling did I? Besides calling someone who IS ignorant ignorant is just stating the FACTS! Oh and you ARE an ASSHOLE. One more thing compared to YOU I am the most tolerant entity in the galaxy!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Sunni Man said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> In there, Thomas was taken for a tour of hell by an angel.  He asked the angel if everyone stays there forever and he was told no, everyone eventually gets out.
> 
> But, not to tell anyone yet.  It was a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> So the truth of Hell is a secret????
> 
> But yet, Thomas wrote a book about the secret for everyone to read??
> 
> But the book is called the "Lost Gospel of Thomas".
> 
> If it's a "Lost" book. How do people find it to read it ???
Click to expand...


You know, if you would spend more time watching stuff like History Channel, Science Channel, Nat Geo, and the like instead of all that gay pedophilia that you like to stroke off to, you might hear of things like this as well.


----------



## saveliberty

ABikerSailor said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> In there, Thomas was taken for a tour of hell by an angel.  He asked the angel if everyone stays there forever and he was told no, everyone eventually gets out.
> 
> But, not to tell anyone yet.  It was a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> So the truth of Hell is a secret????
> 
> But yet, Thomas wrote a book about the secret for everyone to read??
> 
> But the book is called the "Lost Gospel of Thomas".
> 
> If it's a "Lost" book. How do people find it to read it ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, if you would spend more time watching stuff like History Channel, Science Channel, Nat Geo, and the like instead of all that gay pedophilia that you like to stroke off to, you might hear of things like this as well.
Click to expand...


Yep, and you can learn about the lizard man on Animal Planet too.  Must be true, it was on TV right Sailor? Duh.  Get back to me quick, because Discovery says the world ends in December 2012.


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> According to CurveLight; he is the only person who knows the Bible.
> 
> Everyone else is either wrong or dishonest.



I notice an abundance of self-proclaimed biblical scholars here...


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homos commit suicide because they are living a sick and perverted lifestyle.
> 
> Living such a demented way eventually causes various forms of mental illness.
> 
> Many end their lives, rather than to continue in their nasty and degrading lifestyle.
> 
> They have no one else to blame but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember this the next time you try to claim it's a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuality, raping, child molesting, committing suicide, murdering, are ALL choices.
> 
> Sick choices, but still a choice.
Click to expand...


So is loving, marriage, commitment, raising a family....

interesting how you focus on the negative.


----------



## Father Time

Sunni Man said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homos commit suicide because they are living a sick and perverted lifestyle.
> 
> Living such a demented way eventually causes various forms of mental illness.
> 
> Many end their lives, rather than to continue in their nasty and degrading lifestyle.
> 
> They have no one else to blame but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember this the next time you try to claim it's a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuality, raping, child molesting, committing suicide, murdering, are ALL choices.
> 
> Sick choices, but still a choice.
Click to expand...


So you believe people commit suicide because they're homosexual yet they can also choose not to be


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sunni Man said:


> According to CurveLight; he is the only person who knows the Bible.
> 
> Everyone else is either wrong or dishonest.



Oh shit we're all going to curvelights hell........


----------



## Sunni Man

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to CurveLight; he is the only person who knows the Bible.
> 
> Everyone else is either wrong or dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit we're all going to curvelights hell........
Click to expand...


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the truth of Hell is a secret????
> 
> But yet, Thomas wrote a book about the secret for everyone to read??
> 
> But the book is called the "Lost Gospel of Thomas".
> 
> If it's a "Lost" book. How do people find it to read it ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you would spend more time watching stuff like History Channel, Science Channel, Nat Geo, and the like instead of all that gay pedophilia that you like to stroke off to, you might hear of things like this as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and you can learn about the lizard man on Animal Planet too.  Must be true, it was on TV right Sailor? Duh.  Get back to me quick, because Discovery says the world ends in December 2012.
Click to expand...



When Thomas wrote it the majority (about 92%) of the population was illiterate so in the strict sense the answer is no he didn't write it for everyone to read.  He wrote it to pass on information that fought against the collaboration of the Roman Imperial Cult and the corrupt Jewish leadership. 

It was lost in the sense it was not included in the Canon and there are various reasons why.  The reason it was a secret at the time is because it was extremely dangerous to challenge the status quo.  Galileo is a good example of persecution for challenging a church.

There are several lost Gospels.
Alternate Gospels and Forgotten Doctrines of Jesus Christ

I don't know why many Christians choose to ignore them because they provide valuable information.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to CurveLight; he is the only person who knows the Bible.
> 
> Everyone else is either wrong or dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit we're all going to curvelights hell........
Click to expand...


An assessment of the hate driven bigotry from your camp shows my hell would be your utopic heaven.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> I don't know why many Christians choose to ignore them because they provide valuable information.


Because they are NOT part of the Bible and their authenticity is suspect.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homos commit suicide because they are living a sick and perverted lifestyle.
> 
> Living such a demented way eventually causes various forms of mental illness.
> 
> Many end their lives, rather than to continue in their nasty and degrading lifestyle.
> 
> They have no one else to blame but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember this the next time you try to claim it's a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuality, raping, child molesting, committing suicide, murdering, are ALL choices.
> 
> Sick choices, but still a choice.
Click to expand...


That's a poor list of comparisons.  Homosexuality is not an action.  But it's nice to see the consistent and relentless desire to demonize gays as much as possible by trying to categorize them with rapists, pedophiles, and murderers.  Thank you for demonstrating the need to bear false witness to justify your hate.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why many Christians choose to ignore them because they provide valuable information.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are NOT part of the Bible and their authenticity is suspect.
Click to expand...



Their authenticity is not a major question as many experts from related fields have verified the ages and origins of the gospels.  As for saying they are not part of the Bible, that excuse doesn't make much sense.  Would you ignore the operating manual of a chainsaw on the basis it is not in the bible?  Helpful texts do not have to be in the bible to be valuable.  Which reminds me, the three largest Christian groups in the world use 3 different bibles.  How do you decide which bible is the "correct" one?


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why many Christians choose to ignore them because they provide valuable information.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are NOT part of the Bible and their authenticity is suspect.
Click to expand...


The decision about what to include in the "Bible" was primarily political and had little to do with "authenticity".  There were hundreds of creeds and sects and a lot of fighting amongst them for control of the religion and what it's message should be and how Christ was to be portrayed.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> But it's nice to see the consistent and relentless desire to demonize gays as much as possible by trying to categorize them with rapists, pedophiles, and murderers.


They are listed together because they are all perversions  

And there is no difference between homos, rapist, or child molesters.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's nice to see the consistent and relentless desire to demonize gays as much as possible by trying to categorize them with rapists, pedophiles, and murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> They are listed together because they are all perversions
> 
> And there is no difference between homos, rapist, or child molesters.
Click to expand...



Just because you want to equate yourself with rapists and and pedophiles that does not grant you the license to extrapolate such a self destructive mentality onto others.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's nice to see the consistent and relentless desire to demonize gays as much as possible by trying to categorize them with rapists, pedophiles, and murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> They are listed together because they are all perversions
> 
> And there is no difference between homos, rapist, or child molesters.
Click to expand...







And there is no difference between you and Hitler.


----------



## CurveLight

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's nice to see the consistent and relentless desire to demonize gays as much as possible by trying to categorize them with rapists, pedophiles, and murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> They are listed together because they are all perversions
> 
> And there is no difference between homos, rapist, or child molesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is no difference between you and Hitler.
Click to expand...



Isn't that doing the same thing he did?


----------



## Sunni Man

Hitler was misunderstood


----------



## Colin

Sunni Man said:


> Hitler was misunderstood



Sunni, how was Hitler misunderstood? He was one of the most evil bastards this world has ever known!


----------



## CurveLight

Colin said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was misunderstood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni, how was Hitler misunderstood? He was one of the most evil bastards this world has ever known!
Click to expand...


Don't go for the bait.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Sunni Man said:


> Hitler was misunderstood







I am going to follow you around with this quote until the end of time!!!! HITLER WAS MISUNDERSTOOD!!!! You really are a psycho!!!


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Curvelight is is about five beers short of a six pack for even arguing against the fact that God destroyed Sodom and Gommorah because of their homosexual acts. Ollie explained it perfectly when he stated that piece about the sodomites wanting to "know" then men[angels] who were in Lots house, the sodomites wanted to anally pound those angels and the fact that they turned down virgin women proves without a doubt they were homosexuals. Curvelight is being a pathetic troll arguing for the hell of it.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest Roman's Chapter 1 & 2 on Homosexuality, Sin, Judgement, and impartiality. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a different argument.  The debate has been centered around the claim homosexuals were a reason for S+G's destruction.  There is nothing to support that and we are given reasons why the destruction occurred.
Click to expand...



So why was Sodom and Gomorrah destroyed, for homophobic?


----------



## saveliberty

Charlie Bass said:


> Curvelight is is about five beers short of a six pack for even arguing against the fact that God destroyed Sodom and Gommorah because of their homosexual acts. Ollie explained it perfectly when he stated that piece about the sodomites wanting to "know" then men[angels] who were in Lots house, the sodomites wanted to anally pound those angels and the fact that they turned down virgin women proves without a doubt they were homosexuals. Curvelight is being a pathetic troll arguing for the hell of it.



Curvelight wants to make God in his image.  I have made the same point more than once with Curvelight.  Best to just leave the troll alone.


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> Curvelight is is about five beers short of a six pack for even arguing against the fact that God destroyed Sodom and Gommorah because of their homosexual acts. Ollie explained it perfectly when he stated that piece about the sodomites wanting to "know" then men[angels] who were in Lots house, the sodomites wanted to anally pound those angels and the fact that they turned down virgin women proves without a doubt they were homosexuals. Curvelight is being a pathetic troll arguing for the hell of it.




So did you accidentally miss all the evidence that shows why the homosexual argument has no supporting evidence or did you purposefully close your eyes?


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest Roman's Chapter 1 & 2 on Homosexuality, Sin, Judgement, and impartiality. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a different argument.  The debate has been centered around the claim homosexuals were a reason for S+G's destruction.  There is nothing to support that and we are given reasons why the destruction occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So why was Sodom and Gomorrah destroyed, for homophobic?
Click to expand...



You claim to know the Bible so how is it you are ignorant of the reasons given?


Ezek. 16:49-50 
&#8220;Now this is the sin of your sister Sodom:

She and her daughters were arrogant,

overfed and unconcerned; they did not help

the poor and needy.* They were haughty and

did detestable things before me.* Therefore I

did away with them as you have seen.&#8221;*


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curvelight is is about five beers short of a six pack for even arguing against the fact that God destroyed Sodom and Gommorah because of their homosexual acts. Ollie explained it perfectly when he stated that piece about the sodomites wanting to "know" then men[angels] who were in Lots house, the sodomites wanted to anally pound those angels and the fact that they turned down virgin women proves without a doubt they were homosexuals. Curvelight is being a pathetic troll arguing for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curvelight wants to make God in his image.  I have made the same point more than once with Curvelight.  Best to just leave the troll alone.
Click to expand...


That's ironic.  Sadly, this selfish view is often projected by people who cannot honestly defend their positions.


----------



## saveliberty

Curve, your on ignore.  Once you go there, you don't come back.  I saw you quoted in another person's post and replied to them.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CurveLight said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a different argument.  The debate has been centered around the claim homosexuals were a reason for S+G's destruction.  There is nothing to support that and we are given reasons why the destruction occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why was Sodom and Gomorrah destroyed, for homophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to know the Bible so how is it you are ignorant of the reasons given?
> 
> 
> Ezek. 16:49-50
> Now this is the sin of your sister Sodom:
> 
> She and her daughters were arrogant,
> 
> overfed and unconcerned; they did not help
> 
> the poor and needy.* They were haughty and
> 
> did detestable things before me.* Therefore I
> 
> did away with them as you have seen.*
Click to expand...



God destroyed Sodom and Gommorah for its homosexuality along with its wickedness. That the angels struck the men of the city with blindness to keep from getting sodomized says alot about the sin that homosexuality is.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> Curve, your on ignore.  Once you go there, you don't come back.  I saw you quoted in another person's post and replied to them.




Iow, my posts threaten you and the ignore feature provides a plausible way to avoiding being pwned.


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why was Sodom and Gomorrah destroyed, for homophobic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to know the Bible so how is it you are ignorant of the reasons given?
> 
> 
> Ezek. 16:49-50
> &#8220;Now this is the sin of your sister Sodom:
> 
> She and her daughters were arrogant,
> 
> overfed and unconcerned; they did not help
> 
> the poor and needy.* They were haughty and
> 
> did detestable things before me.* Therefore I
> 
> did away with them as you have seen.&#8221;*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> God destroyed Sodom and Gommorah for its homosexuality along with its wickedness. That the angels struck the men of the city with blindness to keep from getting sodomized says alot about the sin that homosexuality is.
Click to expand...



So you ask for the reasons S + G got destroyed.

The scripture is provided.

The scripture did not satisfy you. 

You rewrote scripture to add homosexuality.

If you were going to give your reasons and not respect scripture then why waste the time to ask?  Just to posture?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Curvelight the sodomite defender and lover has no explanation for this verse:

Jude 1:7

7 as Sodom and Gomorrah, and the cities around them in a similar manner to these, *having given themselves over to sexual immorality and gone after strange flesh, are set forth as an example, suffering the vengeance of eternal fire*.

Now go ahead and tapdance Curvelight.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CurveLight said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to know the Bible so how is it you are ignorant of the reasons given?
> 
> 
> Ezek. 16:49-50
> Now this is the sin of your sister Sodom:
> 
> She and her daughters were arrogant,
> 
> overfed and unconcerned; they did not help
> 
> the poor and needy.* They were haughty and
> 
> did detestable things before me.* Therefore I
> 
> did away with them as you have seen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God destroyed Sodom and Gommorah for its homosexuality along with its wickedness. That the angels struck the men of the city with blindness to keep from getting sodomized says alot about the sin that homosexuality is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you ask for the reasons S + G got destroyed.
> 
> The scripture is provided.
> 
> The scripture did not satisfy you.
> 
> You rewrote scripture to add homosexuality.
> 
> If you were going to give your reasons and not respect scripture then why waste the time to ask?  Just to posture?
Click to expand...



Nothing was rewritten stupid, did you even read the book of Genesis up until Sodom and Gommorah was destroyed? If homosexsuality was so right why did the angels smite the sodomites with blindness? What about the verse from Jude 1:7, will you now call Jude a homophobe and distorter of scripture?


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> God destroyed Sodom and Gommorah for its homosexuality along with its wickedness. That the angels struck the men of the city with blindness to keep from getting sodomized says alot about the sin that homosexuality is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you ask for the reasons S + G got destroyed.
> 
> The scripture is provided.
> 
> The scripture did not satisfy you.
> 
> You rewrote scripture to add homosexuality.
> 
> If you were going to give your reasons and not respect scripture then why waste the time to ask?  Just to posture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was rewritten stupid, did you even read the book of Genesis up until Sodom and Gommorah was destroyed? If homosexsuality was so right why did the angels smite the sodomites with blindness? What about the verse from Jude 1:7, will you now call Jude a homophobe and distorter of scripture?
Click to expand...


Why were they hit with blindness?  Did you somehow miss the reasons given for the destruction in Ezekiel?  Absolutely nothing about homosexuality was stated there or any other verse.  Jude simply refers to the two angels.  The "strange flesh" is talking about the angels and not homosexuality.  It doesn't say anything about homosexuality either.  Yes, you are guilty of rewriting scripture to include homosexuality when it is clear it is never given as a reason.  So with all the verses in the OT that state why the destruction happened you ignore those, try to add homosexuality, then reference Jude where once again, homosexuality is not mentioned.  What else you got?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CurveLight said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you ask for the reasons S + G got destroyed.
> 
> The scripture is provided.
> 
> The scripture did not satisfy you.
> 
> You rewrote scripture to add homosexuality.
> 
> If you were going to give your reasons and not respect scripture then why waste the time to ask?  Just to posture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was rewritten stupid, did you even read the book of Genesis up until Sodom and Gommorah was destroyed? If homosexsuality was so right why did the angels smite the sodomites with blindness? What about the verse from Jude 1:7, will you now call Jude a homophobe and distorter of scripture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why were they hit with blindness?  Did you somehow miss the reasons given for the destruction in Ezekiel?  Absolutely nothing about homosexuality was stated there or any other verse.  Jude simply refers to the two angels.  The "strange flesh" is talking about the angels and not homosexuality.  It doesn't say anything about homosexuality either.  Yes, you are guilty of rewriting scripture to include homosexuality when it is clear it is never given as a reason.  So with all the verses in the OT that state why the destruction happened you ignore those, try to add homosexuality, then reference Jude where once again, homosexuality is not mentioned.  What else you got?
Click to expand...



The strange flesh wasn't about angels jackass, it was because they were men in their eyes, even after Lot offered his daughters the sodomites still wanted the men. Jude furthermore mentions sexual immorality, the sodomites didn't know the "men" were angels, thus they said "bright out the *MEN* that we may know them."


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was rewritten stupid, did you even read the book of Genesis up until Sodom and Gommorah was destroyed? If homosexsuality was so right why did the angels smite the sodomites with blindness? What about the verse from Jude 1:7, will you now call Jude a homophobe and distorter of scripture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were they hit with blindness?  Did you somehow miss the reasons given for the destruction in Ezekiel?  Absolutely nothing about homosexuality was stated there or any other verse.  Jude simply refers to the two angels.  The "strange flesh" is talking about the angels and not homosexuality.  It doesn't say anything about homosexuality either.  Yes, you are guilty of rewriting scripture to include homosexuality when it is clear it is never given as a reason.  So with all the verses in the OT that state why the destruction happened you ignore those, try to add homosexuality, then reference Jude where once again, homosexuality is not mentioned.  What else you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The strange flesh wasn't about angels jackass, it was because they were men in their eyes, even after Lot offered his daughters the sodomites still wanted the men. Jude furthermore mentions sexual immorality, the sodomites didn't know the "men" were angels, thus they said "bright out the *MEN* that we may know them."
Click to expand...


The author of Jude knew they were angels, thus the "strange flesh" is not a sexual reference.  If you had studied this narrative at all you would know visitors to S+G were often beaten, robbed, and killed just for being foreign.  Why do you insist on ignoring readily available info just to try and force homosexuality into the story?


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight must have written his own version of the Bible.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

saveliberty said:


> Curve, your on ignore.  Once you go there, you don't come back.  I saw you quoted in another person's post and replied to them.






Good for you IGNORE people who you CAN NOT debate it shows what in open minded intellectual you are.


----------



## saveliberty

Cold Fusion38 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curve, your on ignore.  Once you go there, you don't come back.  I saw you quoted in another person's post and replied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you IGNORE people who you CAN NOT debate it shows what in open minded intellectual you are.
Click to expand...


Nope, I did it because they were jackasses with nothing to offer.  You are in that group now too.


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> Curvelight the sodomite defender and lover has no explanation for this verse:
> 
> Jude 1:7
> 
> 7 as Sodom and Gomorrah, and the cities around them in a similar manner to these, *having given themselves over to sexual immorality and gone after strange flesh, are set forth as an example, suffering the vengeance of eternal fire*.
> 
> Now go ahead and tapdance Curvelight.




There are several forms of sexual immorality so how do you conclude homosexuality when it is never ever mentioned?


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curve, your on ignore.  Once you go there, you don't come back.  I saw you quoted in another person's post and replied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you IGNORE people who you CAN NOT debate it shows what in open minded intellectual you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I did it because they were jackasses with nothing to offer.  You are in that group now too.
Click to expand...



So by the time you get done adding people to your ignore list the only ones not on it will be people who agree with you.  Basically, you are on a message board to seek only reinforcement of your own positions.


----------



## SFC Ollie

saveliberty said:


> Curve, your on ignore.  Once you go there, you don't come back.  I saw you quoted in another person's post and replied to them.



I did that for the third time since being on this board. I like the 3 strike laws, Curvelight is history. Nothing but a memory, one I will eventually forget.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

saveliberty said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curve, your on ignore.  Once you go there, you don't come back.  I saw you quoted in another person's post and replied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you IGNORE people who you CAN NOT debate it shows what in open minded intellectual you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I did it because they were jackasses with nothing to offer.  You are in that group now too.
Click to expand...





I can barely type for all the tears on my keyboard!


----------



## saveliberty

SFC Ollie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curve, your on ignore.  Once you go there, you don't come back.  I saw you quoted in another person's post and replied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that for the third time since being on this board. I like the 3 strike laws, Curvelight is history. Nothing but a memory, one I will eventually forget.
Click to expand...


The only one I would consider delisting is Cold Fusion38.  Seems like he has made an intelligent comment once or twice.  I'll reconsider in a month or two.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curve, your on ignore.  Once you go there, you don't come back.  I saw you quoted in another person's post and replied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that for the third time since being on this board. I like the 3 strike laws, Curvelight is history. Nothing but a memory, one I will eventually forget.
Click to expand...



C'mon Everett, stop complaining about tedious matters.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CurveLight said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were they hit with blindness?  Did you somehow miss the reasons given for the destruction in Ezekiel?  Absolutely nothing about homosexuality was stated there or any other verse.  Jude simply refers to the two angels.  The "strange flesh" is talking about the angels and not homosexuality.  It doesn't say anything about homosexuality either.  Yes, you are guilty of rewriting scripture to include homosexuality when it is clear it is never given as a reason.  So with all the verses in the OT that state why the destruction happened you ignore those, try to add homosexuality, then reference Jude where once again, homosexuality is not mentioned.  What else you got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strange flesh wasn't about angels jackass, it was because they were men in their eyes, even after Lot offered his daughters the sodomites still wanted the men. Jude furthermore mentions sexual immorality, the sodomites didn't know the "men" were angels, thus they said "bright out the *MEN* that we may know them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of Jude knew they were angels, thus the "strange flesh" is not a sexual reference.  If you had studied this narrative at all you would know visitors to S+G were often beaten, robbed, and killed just for being foreign.  Why do you insist on ignoring readily available info just to try and force homosexuality into the story?
Click to expand...



The author of Jude mentioned angels and strange flesh both in the same epistle so how could strange flesh mean angels? Curvelight you're proving yourself to be an even more stupid troll than Shogun.


Homosexuality is unequivocally condemned by the Bible, no place in the Bible does God or Jesus embrace homosexual couples as "loving couples", no place in the Bible are homosexual marriages perceived nor embraced as loving by God or Christ, nor are Christians told to tolerate acts of sin, you have it all backwards.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

saveliberty said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curve, your on ignore.  Once you go there, you don't come back.  I saw you quoted in another person's post and replied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that for the third time since being on this board. I like the 3 strike laws, Curvelight is history. Nothing but a memory, one I will eventually forget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one I would consider delisting is Cold Fusion38.  Seems like he has made an intelligent comment once or twice.  I'll reconsider in a month or two.
Click to expand...




Gosh thaks that means the world to me. LOL. I guess I'll say thanks since that would be the decent thing to do.


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The strange flesh wasn't about angels jackass, it was because they were men in their eyes, even after Lot offered his daughters the sodomites still wanted the men. Jude furthermore mentions sexual immorality, the sodomites didn't know the "men" were angels, thus they said "bright out the *MEN* that we may know them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author of Jude knew they were angels, thus the "strange flesh" is not a sexual reference.  If you had studied this narrative at all you would know visitors to S+G were often beaten, robbed, and killed just for being foreign.  Why do you insist on ignoring readily available info just to try and force homosexuality into the story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The author of Jude mentioned angels and strange flesh both in the same epistle so how could strange flesh mean angels? Curvelight you're proving yourself to be an even more stupid troll than Shogun.
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is unequivocally condemned by the Bible, no place in the Bible does God or Jesus embrace homosexual couples as "loving couples", no place in the Bible are homosexual marriages perceived nor embraced as loving by God or Christ, nor are Christians told to tolerate acts of sin, you have it all backwards.
Click to expand...



The first part is nonsensical because synonyms exist.  If someone used the words "fat" and "obese" in the same letter would you say obese cannot be the same as fat?

Even if the term is not referring to angels that does not provide exclusive rights to your homosexual claim because the greek sarkos heteras means flesh of a different kind.  It's speaking of non human flesh which could refer to the offspring of angels and women, as described in Genesis, or animals.  The major problem for your position is not just the greek but also the fact sarkos heteras is never used to describe homosexuals.  You have no corroboration nor verification it means homosexuality.  You are injecting that with the purest form of arbitrary editing.  

Here are some basic exhibits being brushed aside to claim your homosexual position:

1. If sex played a role in the Gen. 19 narrative then the crime was rape and not homosexuality.

2.  We are told why the destruction happened as found in Ezekiel and not once is homosexuality ever mentioned.

3.  Genesis was written about 1420BC but the idea homosexuality was a reason did not become a part of biblical interpretation until the 16th century.  That means for the first three thousand years of Genesis there was no claim homosexuality played a role.  

4. S+G had a history of horrid attacks on foreigners and this is not found only in the OT.  There are fairly contemporary sources that point this out and in those narratives homosexuality is never mentioned.  There is one example of a female visitor being stripped, tied up, covered with honey, and allowed to die from bee stings.  That would seem to fall into the "inhospitality" category.

You also accidentally revealed how your agenda against gays is blinding you from decent dialogue.  This debate is not about the status of homosexuality.  We are not debating if it is a sin or not.  You, and your camp, utterly fail to understand that pointing out homosexuality was not a reason for the destruction is not the same as defending homosexuality.  It's defending an honest assessment of available information.  It doesn't matter how much hatred for gays you have in your heart because that bigotry does not carry a valid poetic license granting you the right to blame gays for any type of destruction.  There are Christians who are dead set against homosexuality but are still honest enough to admit there is no viable evidence homosexuality played a role.


----------



## Intense

Leviticus Chapter 18:22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination. 

The Holy Bible


----------



## Sunni Man

Intense said:


> Leviticus Chapter 18:22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.
> 
> The Holy Bible


CurveBall will come back with a thousand word post explaining why that verse doesn't mean what it says.


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leviticus Chapter 18:22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.
> 
> The Holy Bible
> 
> 
> 
> CurveBall will come back with a thousand word post explaining why that verse doesn't mean what it says.
Click to expand...


There is nothing like a walk on the beach during a Lightening Storm, to clear the head of all nonsense.


----------



## saveliberty

Intense said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leviticus Chapter 18:22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.
> 
> The Holy Bible
> 
> 
> 
> CurveBall will come back with a thousand word post explaining why that verse doesn't mean what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing like a walk on the beach during a Lightening Storm, to clear the head of all nonsense.
Click to expand...


I am guessing it will be a golf reference on the lie part.


----------



## Father Time

Intense said:


> Leviticus Chapter 18:22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.
> 
> The Holy Bible



That verse also says you should kill homosexuals, oh and don't get me started on all the crap Leviticus says you can't do, like eating pork.


----------



## Father Time




----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> Leviticus Chapter 18:22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.
> 
> The Holy Bible



Rotfl! Priceless!  Right after I point out the debate is not about the status of homosexuality you post this.  Nice try.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Intense said:


> Leviticus Chapter 18:22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.
> 
> The Holy Bible



I'll see your Leviticus and raise you Truth.........



> Book of Leviticus
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> (Redirected from Leviticus)
> Jump to: navigation, search
> For the Christian metal band, see Leviticus (band).
> Hebrew Bible
> Tanach.jpg
> [show]Tanakh
> [show]Torah
>  Genesis
>  Exodus
>  Leviticus
>  Numbers
>  Deuteronomy
> [show]Nevi'im
> [show]First Prophets
>  Joshua
>  Judges
>  1 Samuel
>  2 Samuel
>  1 Kings
>  2 Kings
> [show]Latter Prophets
>  Isaiah
>  Jeremiah
>  Ezekiel
> [show]Minor Prophets
>  Hosea
>  Joel
>  Amos
>  Obadiah
>  Jonah
>  Micah
>  Nahum
>  Habakkuk
>  Zephaniah
>  Haggai
>  Zechariah
>  Malachi
> [show]Ketuvim
> [show]Poetic Books
>  Psalms
>  Proverbs
>  Job
> [show]Five Scrolls
>  Song of Songs
>  Ruth
>  Lamentations
>  Ecclesiastes
>  Esther
> [show]Historical Books
>  Daniel
>  Ezra
>  Nehemiah
>  1 Chronicles
>  2 Chronicles
> 
> Judaism portal
> 
> [show]Old Testament
> [show]Pentateuch
>  Genesis
>  Exodus
>  Leviticus
>  Numbers
>  Deuteronomy
> [show]Historical Books
>  Joshua
>  Judges
>  Ruth
>  1 Samuel
>  2 Samuel
>  1 Kings
>  2 Kings
>  1 Chronicles
>  2 Chronicles
>  Ezra
>  Nehemiah
>  Esther
> [show]Wisdom & Poetry
>  Job
>  Psalms
>  Proverbs
>  Ecclesiastes
>  Song of Songs
> [show]Prophetic Books
> [show]Major Prophets
>  Isaiah
>  Jeremiah
>  Lamentations
>  Ezekiel
>  Daniel
> [show]Minor Prophets
>  Hosea
>  Joel
>  Amos
>  Obadiah
>  Jonah
>  Micah
>  Nahum
>  Habakkuk
>  Zephaniah
>  Haggai
>  Zechariah
>  Malachi
> 
> Christianity portal
> 
> 
> v  d  e
> 
> Leviticus (Greek: &#923;&#949;&#965;&#953;&#964;&#953;&#954;&#972;&#962;, "relating to the Levites") or Vayikra (Hebrew: &#1493;&#1497;&#1511;&#1512;&#1488;&#8206;, literally "and He called") is the third book of the Hebrew Bible, and the third of five books of the Torah/Pentateuch.
> 
> Leviticus contains laws and priestly rituals, but in a wider sense is about the working out of God's covenant with Israel set out in Genesis and Exodus  what is seen in the Torah as the consequences of entering into a special relationship with God (specifically, Yahweh). These consequences are set out in terms of community relationships and behaviour.
> 
> The first 16 chapters and the last chapter make up the Priestly Code, with rules for ritual cleanliness, sin-offerings, and the Day of Atonement, including Chapter 12 which mandates male circumcision. Chapters 17-26 contain the Holiness Code, including the injunction in chapter 19 to "love one's neighbor as oneself" (the Great Commandment). The book is largely concerned with "abominations", largely dietary and sexual restrictions. The rules are generally addressed to the Israelites, except for the prohibition in chapter 20 against sacrificing children to Moloch, which applies equally to "the strangers that sojourn in Israel."
> 
> According to tradition, Moses authored Leviticus[1] as well as the other four books of the Torah [2]. However, modern biblical scholars believe Leviticus to be almost entirely from the priestly source (P), marked by emphasis on priestly concerns, composed c 550-400 BC, and incorporated into the Torah c 400 BC.[3]



That's from Wikipedia.

Now, my question is, what are Christians (i.e. non Jews), doing using a manual that was written and commissioned by Moses SPECIFICALLY as a manual for the rites and the requirements as well as regulations of the running of the Temple?

Do Christians follow Catholic mass?  Do Christians follow the tenants and the Bible of 7th Day Adventists?  Mormons?  

What about following the requirements to be a Taoist priest or a Shaolin?

In other words, it's not against homosexuality, it's a law for the PRIESTS OF THE TEMPLE OF ISRAEL to follow.

Not Christians, nor is it to be used as a way to persecute others for being different.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Lets deconstruct the entire pro-homosexual argument, homosexuals claim that homosexual couples and relationships have always been around and are universally everywhere in the world, there isn't a place in the world where homosexuality doesn't exist, past and present. 


They also claim that God isn't against homosexuality. If all of this is the case, why isn't there a single instance in the Bible of two men and or two women getting married? Why is there no verse written in the Bible that says two people of the sex who love each other is ok and tolerable? Why is homosexuality and or homosexual acts and sex seen as an abomination in both the Old and New Testaments in the Bible? Is it the Bible thats wrong or the people who speak what the Bible says are wrong? Homosexuals like to always claim that religious people who do not accept their abnormal, sexually perverted lifestyle are not following the Bible because they supposedly are not "loving" their neighbor, but since when does accepting a sinful lifestyle amount to truly loving someone and why do homosexuals continue ignore the fact that their own vile and perverse actions are not God like and un-Christian? 


To point out to homosexuals that their lifestyle is wrong is not hate , but a form of rebuke and those who do not rebuke them and instead support them likewise also bear the sin of homosexuals for it is written:


Leviticus 19:17

17 Thou shalt not hate thy brother in thy heart: thou shalt surely rebuke thy neighbor, and not bear sin because of him. 


Nuff said!!


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Bikerfailure still drumming up the same old stupid arguments about Christians and the Old Testament, let the Bass explain something to Bikerfailure, no, let Bikerfailure read for himself.

1 Corinthians 10:1-11

 1Moreover, brethren, I would not that ye should be ignorant, how that all our fathers were under the cloud, and all passed through the sea; 

 2And were all baptized unto Moses in the cloud and in the sea; 

 3And did all eat the same spiritual meat; 

 4And did all drink the same spiritual drink: for they drank of that spiritual Rock that followed them: and that Rock was Christ. 

 5But with many of them God was not well pleased: for they were overthrown in the wilderness. 

 6*Now these things were our examples, to the intent we should not lust after evil things, as they also lusted.* 

 7Neither be ye idolaters, as were some of them; as it is written, The people sat down to eat and drink, and rose up to play. 

 8Neither let us commit fornication, as some of them committed, and fell in one day three and twenty thousand. 

 9Neither let us tempt Christ, as some of them also tempted, and were destroyed of serpents. 

 10Neither murmur ye, as some of them also murmured, and were destroyed of the destroyer. 

 11*Now all these things happened unto them for examples: and they are written for our admonition, upon whom the ends of the world are come.* 


The things written in the Old testament are not off limits to Christians of the New Testament church, the Old Testament are examples to us of things we should not do, lest we partake of the same fate as those who did disobey God and perish.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Charlie Bass said:


> Lets deconstruct the entire pro-homosexual argument, homosexuals claim that homosexual couples and relationships have always been around and are universally everywhere in the world, there isn't a place in the world where homosexuality doesn't exist, past and present.
> 
> 
> They also claim that God isn't against homosexuality. If all of this is the case, why isn't there a single instance in the Bible of two men and or two women getting married? Why is there no verse written in the Bible that says two people of the sex who love each other is ok and tolerable? Why is homosexuality and or homosexual acts and sex seen as an abomination in both the Old and New Testaments in the Bible? Is it the Bible thats wrong or the people who speak what the Bible says are wrong? Homosexuals like to always claim that religious people who do not accept their abnormal, sexually perverted lifestyle are not following the Bible because they supposedly are not "loving" their neighbor, but since when does accepting a sinful lifestyle amount to truly loving someone and why do homosexuals continue ignore the fact that their own vile and perverse actions are not God like and un-Christian?
> 
> 
> To point out to homosexuals that their lifestyle is wrong is not hate , but a form of rebuke and those who do not rebuke them and instead support them likewise also bear the sin of homosexuals for it is written:
> 
> 
> Leviticus 19:17
> 
> 17 Thou shalt not hate thy brother in thy heart: thou shalt surely rebuke thy neighbor, and not bear sin because of him.
> 
> 
> Nuff said!!



Right.........



> David and Jonathan
> 
> There is an extensive and very sympathetic description of a same-sex relationship in the Bible, the story of David and Jonathan, e.g.: 1 Samuel 18:1-5, 1 Samuel 19:1-7, 1 Samuel 20:30-42, 2 Samuel 1:25-6. While their bond is described as non-sexual, it is difficult to characterize it as purely one of friendship.
> 
> Jonathan was the son of Saul, David's nemesis. Their souls are described as 'knit together'. David and Jonathan 'made a covenant, because he loved him as his own soul.' The word convenant is significant, because in the Tanach this word always implies a formal legal agreement. To mark this convenant, Jonathan literally gives David the clothes off of his back, as well as other gifts such as weapons.
> 
> Later in the narrative, Jonathan successfully intercedes with Saul to spare David's life. At their last meeing, 1 Samuel 20:41, they are described as kissing one another and weeping together. David's grief at Jonathan's death is profound and moving. In Davids lament for Jonathan he describes their friendship as '(sur)passing the love of women'. This elegy, 2 Samuel 1:18-27. known as 'the Bow,' is one of the most beloved passages in the Hebrew Bible.
> 
> This narrative far outweighs the two trivial aspersions against same-sex love in Leviticus. The bigots who use the Bible to assault gays are apparently blind to it.



LGBT Texts


----------



## Bass v 2.0

ABikerSailor said:


> David and Jonathan




David and Jonathan were not homosexuals engaged in a same sex relationship, homos like to project this myth but the Bible makes clear through reading that David and Jonathan were not a same sex couple, they were two very close knit friends, very much like brothers, why are you quoting sites written by homos that misinterpret scripture?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yo, fucktard, you asked if there was one instance in the Bible of 2 people of the same gender getting married.

I showed you where David and Jonathan had a FORMALLY RECOGNIZED same sex union.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

ABikerSailor said:


> Yo, fucktard, you asked if there was one instance in the Bible of 2 people of the same gender getting married.
> 
> I showed you where David and Jonathan had a FORMALLY RECOGNIZED same sex union.



Retard, David and Jonathan did *NOT* have a samsex union, they were both married men and they were *NOT* formally a same sex union, stupid. Keep quoting homos and their false interpretations of the scriptures.


----------



## Intense

Father Time said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leviticus Chapter 18:22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.
> 
> The Holy Bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That verse also says you should kill homosexuals, oh and don't get me started on all the crap Leviticus says you can't do, like eating pork.
Click to expand...


The verse say's exactly what it says, nothing more, nothing less. The only thing getting you started on anything is your imagination.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leviticus Chapter 18:22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.
> 
> The Holy Bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfl! Priceless!  Right after I point out the debate is not about the status of homosexuality you post this.  Nice try.
Click to expand...


The only thing you point out beyond dispute is your worthlessness. Puke. It is not for you to decree or limit. You should be asking yourself why you keep getting stuck on that. Don't trip over yourself.


----------



## Father Time

Intense said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leviticus Chapter 18:22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.
> 
> The Holy Bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That verse also says you should kill homosexuals, oh and don't get me started on all the crap Leviticus says you can't do, like eating pork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The verse say's exactly what it says, nothing more, nothing less. The only thing getting you started on anything is your imagination.
Click to expand...


Ok I must've been thinking of a different passage then.

EDIT: Yeah sorry, I was thinking of Leviticus 20:13

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=leviticus 20:13&version=NIV

If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.


----------



## Intense

Father Time said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> That verse also says you should kill homosexuals, oh and don't get me started on all the crap Leviticus says you can't do, like eating pork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The verse say's exactly what it says, nothing more, nothing less. The only thing getting you started on anything is your imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok I must've been thinking of a different passage then.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah sorry, I was thinking of Leviticus 20:13
> 
> Leviticus 20:13 - Passage Lookup - New International Version - BibleGateway.com
> 
> If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
Click to expand...


Not many of us live by the laws of those days, to the letter. Outside of Islam, that is.

We are all accountable to our maker for sin, what ever the nature of it. That may be your best argument.


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, fucktard, you asked if there was one instance in the Bible of 2 people of the same gender getting married.
> 
> I showed you where David and Jonathan had a FORMALLY RECOGNIZED same sex union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard, David and Jonathan did *NOT* have a samsex union, they were both married men and they were *NOT* formally a same sex union, stupid. Keep quoting homos and their false interpretations of the scriptures.
Click to expand...


So it's normal for hetero male friends to get naked and kiss?  Is that how you show your affection to your friends?


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leviticus Chapter 18:22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.
> 
> The Holy Bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfl! Priceless!  Right after I point out the debate is not about the status of homosexuality you post this.  Nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you point out beyond dispute is your worthlessness. Puke. It is not for you to decree or limit. You should be asking yourself why you keep getting stuck on that. Don't trip over yourself.
Click to expand...


I don't give a shit what you post about so I wasn't trying to limit anything.  Your anger is not based on my post but only the fruits of your own imagination.


----------



## CurveLight

ABikerSailor said:


> Yo, fucktard, you asked if there was one instance in the Bible of 2 people of the same gender getting married.
> 
> I showed you where David and Jonathan had a FORMALLY RECOGNIZED same sex union.



Their relationship was clearly intimate but what do you mean by "formally recognized?"


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> Bikerfailure still drumming up the same old stupid arguments about Christians and the Old Testament, let the Bass explain something to Bikerfailure, no, let Bikerfailure read for himself.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 10:1-11
> 
> 1Moreover, brethren, I would not that ye should be ignorant, how that all our fathers were under the cloud, and all passed through the sea;
> 
> 2And were all baptized unto Moses in the cloud and in the sea;
> 
> 3And did all eat the same spiritual meat;
> 
> 4And did all drink the same spiritual drink: for they drank of that spiritual Rock that followed them: and that Rock was Christ.
> 
> 5But with many of them God was not well pleased: for they were overthrown in the wilderness.
> 
> 6*Now these things were our examples, to the intent we should not lust after evil things, as they also lusted.*
> 
> 7Neither be ye idolaters, as were some of them; as it is written, The people sat down to eat and drink, and rose up to play.
> 
> 8Neither let us commit fornication, as some of them committed, and fell in one day three and twenty thousand.
> 
> 9Neither let us tempt Christ, as some of them also tempted, and were destroyed of serpents.
> 
> 10Neither murmur ye, as some of them also murmured, and were destroyed of the destroyer.
> 
> 11*Now all these things happened unto them for examples: and they are written for our admonition, upon whom the ends of the world are come.*
> 
> 
> The things written in the Old testament are not off limits to Christians of the New Testament church, the Old Testament are examples to us of things we should not do, lest we partake of the same fate as those who did disobey God and perish.




So you pick and choose what you want to follow out of the OT then extrapolate your cherry picked theology onto everyone else.  The OT exists as an explanation for the NT to Christians.  It is historical insight into why Salvation exists.  You also totally fail the grasp the fundamentals of Christianity.  We are not Saved by obedience and if you ever got past staring at everyone else's crotch and studied scripture you would know that Hebrews 8:13 specifically states the Old Covenant is obsolete.  That includes all of the Covenants in the OT which makes the OT itself obsolete regarding atonement with God.  It is by grace alone we have atonement. Not obedience.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The verse say's exactly what it says, nothing more, nothing less. The only thing getting you started on anything is your imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I must've been thinking of a different passage then.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah sorry, I was thinking of Leviticus 20:13
> 
> Leviticus 20:13 - Passage*Lookup - New International Version - BibleGateway.com
> 
> If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not many of us live by the laws of those days, to the letter. Outside of Islam, that is.
> 
> We are all accountable to our maker for sin, what ever the nature of it. That may be your best argument.
Click to expand...



Christians who reference the OT for the purpose of condemning people only condemn themselves to a life of spiritual blindness while also sending the booming message they are hypocrites.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CurveLight said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, fucktard, you asked if there was one instance in the Bible of 2 people of the same gender getting married.
> 
> I showed you where David and Jonathan had a FORMALLY RECOGNIZED same sex union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard, David and Jonathan did *NOT* have a samsex union, they were both married men and they were *NOT* formally a same sex union, stupid. Keep quoting homos and their false interpretations of the scriptures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's normal for hetero male friends to get naked and kiss?  Is that how you show your affection to your friends?
Click to expand...


They did not get naked and kiss stupid, Jonathan  and neither did they have a homosexual relationship, they loved each other as brothers not as two homosexuals. Both me were married, Jonathan had a son and David had a wife and numerous coucubines, the two were not homosexuals, end of story.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CurveLight said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerfailure still drumming up the same old stupid arguments about Christians and the Old Testament, let the Bass explain something to Bikerfailure, no, let Bikerfailure read for himself.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 10:1-11
> 
> 1Moreover, brethren, I would not that ye should be ignorant, how that all our fathers were under the cloud, and all passed through the sea;
> 
> 2And were all baptized unto Moses in the cloud and in the sea;
> 
> 3And did all eat the same spiritual meat;
> 
> 4And did all drink the same spiritual drink: for they drank of that spiritual Rock that followed them: and that Rock was Christ.
> 
> 5But with many of them God was not well pleased: for they were overthrown in the wilderness.
> 
> 6*Now these things were our examples, to the intent we should not lust after evil things, as they also lusted.*
> 
> 7Neither be ye idolaters, as were some of them; as it is written, The people sat down to eat and drink, and rose up to play.
> 
> 8Neither let us commit fornication, as some of them committed, and fell in one day three and twenty thousand.
> 
> 9Neither let us tempt Christ, as some of them also tempted, and were destroyed of serpents.
> 
> 10Neither murmur ye, as some of them also murmured, and were destroyed of the destroyer.
> 
> 11*Now all these things happened unto them for examples: and they are written for our admonition, upon whom the ends of the world are come.*
> 
> 
> The things written in the Old testament are not off limits to Christians of the New Testament church, the Old Testament are examples to us of things we should not do, lest we partake of the same fate as those who did disobey God and perish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you pick and choose what you want to follow out of the OT then extrapolate your cherry picked theology onto everyone else.  The OT exists as an explanation for the NT to Christians.  It is historical insight into why Salvation exists.  You also totally fail the grasp the fundamentals of Christianity.  We are not Saved by obedience and if you ever got past staring at everyone else's crotch and studied scripture you would know that Hebrews 8:13 specifically states the Old Covenant is obsolete.  That includes all of the Covenants in the OT which makes the OT itself obsolete regarding atonement with God.  It is by grace alone we have atonement. Not obedience.
Click to expand...


The Old Covenant is gone, but a New one has already come, that doesn't mean the the things deemed sinful under the old Covenant are obselete stupid, they are still sinful and no one is picking and choosing anything, it is homo lovers like you and Bikerfailure who follow after the lies of homos by stating that David and Jonathan were gay when they were not.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I must've been thinking of a different passage then.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah sorry, I was thinking of Leviticus 20:13
> 
> Leviticus 20:13 - Passage*Lookup - New International Version - BibleGateway.com
> 
> If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many of us live by the laws of those days, to the letter. Outside of Islam, that is.
> 
> We are all accountable to our maker for sin, what ever the nature of it. That may be your best argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Christians who reference the OT for the purpose of condemning people only condemn themselves to a life of spiritual blindness while also sending the booming message they are hypocrites.
Click to expand...


You saw the passage from the book of Romans were homosexuality is also condemned, don't play stupid. The only thing that has changed from the Old Testament to the New is that there are no more sacrifices and offerings and no carrying out death sentences and violence, what was considered to be sinful in under the Old Covenant is still sinful under the New, the New Testament wasn't some new thing that allows people to run around freely and do as they like, you must be stupid, if that was the case what did Christ die for?


----------



## eagleseven

Charlie Bass said:


> You saw the passage from the book of Romans were homosexuality is also condemned, don't play stupid. The only thing that has changed from the Old Testament to the New is that there are no more sacrifices and offerings and no carrying out death sentences and violence, what was considered to be sinful in under the Old Covenant is still sinful under the New, the New Testament wasn't some new thing that allows people to run around freely and do as they like, you must be stupid, if that was the case what did Christ die for?


Charlie, Charlie, Charlie! What am I going to do with you? Here I was, thinking you had left the forums, only to find you in the International section discussing buttsecks! 

It's like the parable where Mary and Joseph lost the young Jesus, only to find him chillin at the local gay bar. I mean temple.


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerfailure still drumming up the same old stupid arguments about Christians and the Old Testament, let the Bass explain something to Bikerfailure, no, let Bikerfailure read for himself.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 10:1-11
> 
> 1Moreover, brethren, I would not that ye should be ignorant, how that all our fathers were under the cloud, and all passed through the sea;
> 
> 2And were all baptized unto Moses in the cloud and in the sea;
> 
> 3And did all eat the same spiritual meat;
> 
> 4And did all drink the same spiritual drink: for they drank of that spiritual Rock that followed them: and that Rock was Christ.
> 
> 5But with many of them God was not well pleased: for they were overthrown in the wilderness.
> 
> 6*Now these things were our examples, to the intent we should not lust after evil things, as they also lusted.*
> 
> 7Neither be ye idolaters, as were some of them; as it is written, The people sat down to eat and drink, and rose up to play.
> 
> 8Neither let us commit fornication, as some of them committed, and fell in one day three and twenty thousand.
> 
> 9Neither let us tempt Christ, as some of them also tempted, and were destroyed of serpents.
> 
> 10Neither murmur ye, as some of them also murmured, and were destroyed of the destroyer.
> 
> 11*Now all these things happened unto them for examples: and they are written for our admonition, upon whom the ends of the world are come.*
> 
> 
> The things written in the Old testament are not off limits to Christians of the New Testament church, the Old Testament are examples to us of things we should not do, lest we partake of the same fate as those who did disobey God and perish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you pick and choose what you want to follow out of the OT then extrapolate your cherry picked theology onto everyone else.  The OT exists as an explanation for the NT to Christians.  It is historical insight into why Salvation exists.  You also totally fail the grasp the fundamentals of Christianity.  We are not Saved by obedience and if you ever got past staring at everyone else's crotch and studied scripture you would know that Hebrews 8:13 specifically states the Old Covenant is obsolete.  That includes all of the Covenants in the OT which makes the OT itself obsolete regarding atonement with God.  It is by grace alone we have atonement. Not obedience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Old Covenant is gone, but a New one has already come, that doesn't mean the the things deemed sinful under the old Covenant are obselete stupid, they are still sinful and no one is picking and choosing anything, it is homo lovers like you and Bikerfailure who follow after the lies of homos by stating that David and Jonathan were gay when they were not.
Click to expand...


So you don't violate any of the things deemed sinful under the Old Covenant?  (touch choice man.  Your response will reveal you as a hypocrite, a liar, or both.)


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerfailure still drumming up the same old stupid arguments about Christians and the Old Testament, let the Bass explain something to Bikerfailure, no, let Bikerfailure read for himself.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 10:1-11
> 
> 1Moreover, brethren, I would not that ye should be ignorant, how that all our fathers were under the cloud, and all passed through the sea;
> 
> 2And were all baptized unto Moses in the cloud and in the sea;
> 
> 3And did all eat the same spiritual meat;
> 
> 4And did all drink the same spiritual drink: for they drank of that spiritual Rock that followed them: and that Rock was Christ.
> 
> 5But with many of them God was not well pleased: for they were overthrown in the wilderness.
> 
> 6*Now these things were our examples, to the intent we should not lust after evil things, as they also lusted.*
> 
> 7Neither be ye idolaters, as were some of them; as it is written, The people sat down to eat and drink, and rose up to play.
> 
> 8Neither let us commit fornication, as some of them committed, and fell in one day three and twenty thousand.
> 
> 9Neither let us tempt Christ, as some of them also tempted, and were destroyed of serpents.
> 
> 10Neither murmur ye, as some of them also murmured, and were destroyed of the destroyer.
> 
> 11*Now all these things happened unto them for examples: and they are written for our admonition, upon whom the ends of the world are come.*
> 
> 
> The things written in the Old testament are not off limits to Christians of the New Testament church, the Old Testament are examples to us of things we should not do, lest we partake of the same fate as those who did disobey God and perish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you pick and choose what you want to follow out of the OT then extrapolate your cherry picked theology onto everyone else.  The OT exists as an explanation for the NT to Christians.  It is historical insight into why Salvation exists.  You also totally fail the grasp the fundamentals of Christianity.  We are not Saved by obedience and if you ever got past staring at everyone else's crotch and studied scripture you would know that Hebrews 8:13 specifically states the Old Covenant is obsolete.  That includes all of the Covenants in the OT which makes the OT itself obsolete regarding atonement with God.  It is by grace alone we have atonement. Not obedience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Old Covenant is gone, but a New one has already come, that doesn't mean the the things deemed sinful under the old Covenant are obselete stupid, they are still sinful and no one is picking and choosing anything, it is homo lovers like you and Bikerfailure who follow after the lies of homos by stating that David and Jonathan were gay when they were not.
Click to expand...



Being married doesn't mean one can't be gay.  Ask Ted Haggert.  Marriage was also a very political institution.  When one removes their clothes that person is naked.  That is what they did.  Then they kissed.  That is not an interpretation.  It's simply what scripture states.  Maybe one day you will become a Christian and ask Christ to remove the bigotry from your heart and you will begin to realize your obsession with the crotch watch is and has been a waste of time and nothing but an anvil on your spirit.


----------



## Sunni Man

If you have ever been to the Middle East.

Men give each other a hug and kiss on both cheeks when greeting. Much like the French do.

That is a time honored tradition.

They are NOT kissing each other on the the mouth.

To claim this cultural greeting is somehow intimate or homosexual is just plain idiotic.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Right Sunnidiot.  You've never been, so you have no fucking idea.

Par for the course though........you speaking up about something you have no idea of.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> If you have ever been to the Middle East.
> 
> Men give each other a hug and kiss on both cheeks when greeting. Much like the French do.
> 
> That is a time honored tradition.
> 
> They are NOT kissing each other on the the mouth.
> 
> To claim this cultural greeting is somehow intimate or homosexual is just plain idiotic.




You assume I haven't been to the ME.  Why? The product of your own dishonesty.  Scripture states they got undressed then kissed.  It states other things as well but you are a waste of time.

Eta: it also wasn't a "greeting." If you would actually take the time to study you would have seen it happened after they had already greeted and been in conversation.


----------



## Sunni Man

At my mosque there are people from every middle eastern country you can name.

So I see this type of greeting just about every day.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotfl! Priceless!  Right after I point out the debate is not about the status of homosexuality you post this.  Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you point out beyond dispute is your worthlessness. Puke. It is not for you to decree or limit. You should be asking yourself why you keep getting stuck on that. Don't trip over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit what you post about so I wasn't trying to limit anything.  Your anger is not based on my post but only the fruits of your own imagination.
Click to expand...


Fail. You misrepresent the purpose of the thread and are delusional. Your anger is maybe based on the split in your own mind. Why not start a thread only you can post on, so all sides in your head can have voice with less interruption? Let us know who wins. Puke.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Sunni Man said:


> At my mosque there are people from every middle eastern country you can name.
> 
> So I see this type of greeting just about every day.



Again Sunnidiot, you see them in a western country, not in one that is ruled by Sharia law.

Would you act exactly like you do here in the US over in SA?  No.  You wouldn't.

Don't base traits of people in their native country based on their actions outside of it.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> You assume I haven't been to the ME.  Why? The product of your own dishonesty.  Scripture states they got undressed then kissed.  It states other things as well but you are a waste of time.


The only dishonesty is you CurveBall.

You keep trying to turn the Bible into some kind of perverted training book for sodomites.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I must've been thinking of a different passage then.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah sorry, I was thinking of Leviticus 20:13
> 
> Leviticus 20:13 - Passage*Lookup - New International Version - BibleGateway.com
> 
> If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many of us live by the laws of those days, to the letter. Outside of Islam, that is.
> 
> We are all accountable to our maker for sin, what ever the nature of it. That may be your best argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Christians who reference the OT for the purpose of condemning people only condemn themselves to a life of spiritual blindness while also sending the booming message they are hypocrites.
Click to expand...


People who assume like you tend to drive off of cliffs. I am not condemning anyone, Puke. Christ condemned the Sin, not the Sinner. He also pointed out that we were already condemned through the Law, Gay and Straight, and that He came to give new life. Try to digest that without pissing yourself. Think out of the box.


----------



## Intense

eagleseven said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saw the passage from the book of Romans were homosexuality is also condemned, don't play stupid. The only thing that has changed from the Old Testament to the New is that there are no more sacrifices and offerings and no carrying out death sentences and violence, what was considered to be sinful in under the Old Covenant is still sinful under the New, the New Testament wasn't some new thing that allows people to run around freely and do as they like, you must be stupid, if that was the case what did Christ die for?
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie, Charlie, Charlie! What am I going to do with you? Here I was, thinking you had left the forums, only to find you in the International section discussing buttsecks!
> 
> It's like the parable where Mary and Joseph lost the young Jesus, only to find him chillin at the local gay bar. I mean temple.
Click to expand...


Did you wipe that pipe stem when you pulled it out of your ass?


----------



## Sunni Man

Men greeting each other with a cheek kiss is very common in the middle east.

They are NOT homos and are NOT swapping spit.


Romans 16:16  Greet one another with a holy kiss. All the churches of Christ send greetings.
.......................................................................................................... 
1 Corinthians 16:20 All the brethren greet you. Greet one another with a holy kiss.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2 Corinthians 13:12 Greet one another with a holy kiss.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Thessalonians 5:26 Greet all the brethren with a holy kiss.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Peter 5:14 Greet one another with a kiss of love. Peace be to you all who are in Christ


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> Men greeting each other with a cheek kiss is very common in the middle east.
> 
> They are NOT homos and are NOT swapping spit.
> 
> 
> Romans 16:16  Greet one another with a holy kiss. All the churches of Christ send greetings.
> ..........................................................................................................
> 1 Corinthians 16:20 All the brethren greet you. Greet one another with a holy kiss.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2 Corinthians 13:12 Greet one another with a holy kiss.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 Thessalonians 5:26 Greet all the brethren with a holy kiss.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 Peter 5:14 Greet one another with a kiss of love. Peace be to you all who are in Christ



They are grasping at straws. These arguments are not new, neither have they passed scrutiny.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many of us live by the laws of those days, to the letter. Outside of Islam, that is.
> 
> We are all accountable to our maker for sin, what ever the nature of it. That may be your best argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians who reference the OT for the purpose of condemning people only condemn themselves to a life of spiritual blindness while also sending the booming message they are hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who assume like you tend to drive off of cliffs. I am not condemning anyone, Puke. Christ condemned the Sin, not the Sinner. He also pointed out that we were already condemned through the Law, Gay and Straight, and that He came to give new life. Try to digest that without pissing yourself. Think out of the box.
Click to expand...



That's odd.  I never said YOU are one of the Christians that does that yet you assumed I was.  That is what is known as a guilty conscience.  Maybe you should practice your own advice about making assumptions?  Also, yes, it is quite clear from your posts you never judge anyone. Eek.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> Men greeting each other with a cheek kiss is very common in the middle east.
> 
> They are NOT homos and are NOT swapping spit.
> 
> 
> Romans 16:16  Greet one another with a holy kiss. All the churches of Christ send greetings.
> ..........................................................................................................
> 1 Corinthians 16:20 All the brethren greet you. Greet one another with a holy kiss.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2 Corinthians 13:12 Greet one another with a holy kiss.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 Thessalonians 5:26 Greet all the brethren with a holy kiss.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 Peter 5:14 Greet one another with a kiss of love. Peace be to you all who are in Christ



Either you are slow or you are being dishonest.  In the narrative with Jonathon and david they removed their clothes then kissed and this was all done well after they greeted each other.  What else you got?


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume I haven't been to the ME.  Why? The product of your own dishonesty.  Scripture states they got undressed then kissed.  It states other things as well but you are a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> The only dishonesty is you CurveBall.
> 
> You keep trying to turn the Bible into some kind of perverted training book for sodomites.
Click to expand...


Okay, so you completely ignored the contents and chose to make silly accusations.  Thanks for admitting, even accidentally, you cannot defend your position.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> At my mosque there are people from every middle eastern country you can name.
> 
> So I see this type of greeting just about every day.



For about the fifth time.  This does not apply to jonathon and david as they did not remove their clothes and kiss at their greeting.  They did that AFTER they had already greeted each other.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> At my mosque there are people from every middle eastern country you can name.
> 
> So I see this type of greeting just about every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For about the fifth time.  This does not apply to jonathon and david as they did not remove their clothes and kiss at their greeting.  They did that AFTER they had already greeted each other.
Click to expand...

Acording to you CurveBall, 

the Bible is full of homos.

And is basically an instruction manual for fudge packers.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> At my mosque there are people from every middle eastern country you can name.
> 
> So I see this type of greeting just about every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For about the fifth time.  This does not apply to jonathon and david as they did not remove their clothes and kiss at their greeting.  They did that AFTER they had already greeted each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acording to you CurveBall,
> 
> the Bible is full of homos.
> 
> And is basically an instruction manual for fudge packers.
Click to expand...


Once again you completely ignore the topic to just continue false personal accusations.  Why the hell do you even bother posting?


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> For about the fifth time.  This does not apply to jonathon and david as they did not remove their clothes and kiss at their greeting.  They did that AFTER they had already greeted each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Acording to you CurveBall,
> 
> the Bible is full of homos.
> 
> And is basically an instruction manual for fudge packers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you completely ignore the topic to just continue false personal accusations.  Why the hell do you even bother posting?
Click to expand...

The REAL question CurveBall; is why do you even bother to keep posting??

Because no one here believes your idiotic nonsense about the Bible endorsing faggots and their sick lifestyle.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acording to you CurveBall,
> 
> the Bible is full of homos.
> 
> And is basically an instruction manual for fudge packers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you completely ignore the topic to just continue false personal accusations.  Why the hell do you even bother posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The REAL question CurveBall; is why do you even bother to keep posting??
> 
> Because no one here believes your idiotic nonsense about the Bible endorsing faggots and their sick lifestyle.
Click to expand...


I never said the bible endorses homosexuality.  Why do you keep lying about what I have said?  You repeatedly do that and ignore the issue at hand. It sends the message you cannot debate so you want to live eternally in the third grade.


----------



## RodISHI

Intense said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men greeting each other with a cheek kiss is very common in the middle east.
> 
> They are NOT homos and are NOT swapping spit.
> 
> 
> Romans 16:16  Greet one another with a holy kiss. All the churches of Christ send greetings.
> ..........................................................................................................
> 1 Corinthians 16:20 All the brethren greet you. Greet one another with a holy kiss.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2 Corinthians 13:12 Greet one another with a holy kiss.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 Thessalonians 5:26 Greet all the brethren with a holy kiss.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 Peter 5:14 Greet one another with a kiss of love. Peace be to you all who are in Christ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are grasping at straws. These arguments are not new, neither have they passed scrutiny.
Click to expand...

Not willing to waste time reading through every post but curious have they given the line "two men in a bed" yet as justification for okaying their acts?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CurveLight said:


> Being married doesn't mean one can't be gay.  Ask Ted Haggert.  Marriage was also a very political institution.  When one removes their clothes that person is naked.  That is what they did.  Then they kissed.  That is not an interpretation.  It's simply what scripture states.  Maybe one day you will become a Christian and ask Christ to remove the bigotry from your heart and you will begin to realize your obsession with the crotch watch is and has been a waste of time and nothing but an anvil on your spirit.




David and Jonathan are not gay because they kissed, hell, Judas kissed Jesus and as Sunni man pointed out greeting each other with a holy kiss is not being gay, so once again you have no proof that David and Jonathan were gay, stop trying to make David and Jonathan into faggots, you're doing nothing but repeating the same pathetic fantasies that gays make up to justify their homosexuality. Neither of the men were naked, the scriptures does *NOT* say this.


----------



## Sunni Man

Charlie Bass said:


> stop trying to make David and Jonathan into faggots, you're doing nothing but repeating the same pathetic fantasies that gays make up to justify their homosexuality. Neither of the men were naked, the scriptures does *NOT* say this.


CurveBall seems intent on trying to make the Bible into some kind of homo erotic fantasy book.

Wonder if that's what he uses when he is all alone and lonely and...............


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sunni Man said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop trying to make David and Jonathan into faggots, you're doing nothing but repeating the same pathetic fantasies that gays make up to justify their homosexuality. Neither of the men were naked, the scriptures does *NOT* say this.
> 
> 
> 
> CurveBall seems intent on trying to make the Bible into some kind of homo erotic fantasy book.
> 
> Wonder if that's what uses when he is all alone and lonely and...............
Click to expand...


Odd ball is never alone, the gay partner is always close at hand.


----------



## Sunni Man

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop trying to make David and Jonathan into faggots, you're doing nothing but repeating the same pathetic fantasies that gays make up to justify their homosexuality. Neither of the men were naked, the scriptures does *NOT* say this.
> 
> 
> 
> CurveBall seems intent on trying to make the Bible into some kind of homo erotic fantasy book.
> 
> Wonder if that's what uses when he is all alone and lonely and...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd ball is never alone, the gay partner is always close at hand.
Click to expand...


Don't you mean, "always close behind".


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians who reference the OT for the purpose of condemning people only condemn themselves to a life of spiritual blindness while also sending the booming message they are hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who assume like you tend to drive off of cliffs. I am not condemning anyone, Puke. Christ condemned the Sin, not the Sinner. He also pointed out that we were already condemned through the Law, Gay and Straight, and that He came to give new life. Try to digest that without pissing yourself. Think out of the box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  I never said YOU are one of the Christians that does that yet you assumed I was.  That is what is known as a guilty conscience.  Maybe you should practice your own advice about making assumptions?  Also, yes, it is quite clear from your posts you never judge anyone. Eek.
Click to expand...


LOL!!! Getting better there sunny, just remember to finish next time before stepping away from the urinal and zipping up. Next lesson is the triple shake. I'm not condemning You, thats not my place or role. Bearing witness and telling the truth about what you see, is each our role, one and all. Conscience plays a role with each of us in judgement, only a fool would deny that. Still, that is between the Individual, and their victims, the authorities, good Samaritans, and their Maker. Justice is meant to be impartial, not blind, best to remember that. Hmmm... Assumption, Conscience, big words for you....


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being married doesn't mean one can't be gay.  Ask Ted Haggert.  Marriage was also a very political institution.  When one removes their clothes that person is naked.  That is what they did.  Then they kissed.  That is not an interpretation.  It's simply what scripture states.  Maybe one day you will become a Christian and ask Christ to remove the bigotry from your heart and you will begin to realize your obsession with the crotch watch is and has been a waste of time and nothing but an anvil on your spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David and Jonathan are not gay because they kissed, hell, Judas kissed Jesus and as Sunni man pointed out greeting each other with a holy kiss is not being gay, so once again you have no proof that David and Jonathan were gay, stop trying to make David and Jonathan into faggots, you're doing nothing but repeating the same pathetic fantasies that gays make up to justify their homosexuality. Neither of the men were naked, the scriptures does *NOT* say this.
Click to expand...


You're kind of skipping the part where they got naked, kissed, and made a covenant with one another.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who assume like you tend to drive off of cliffs. I am not condemning anyone, Puke. Christ condemned the Sin, not the Sinner. He also pointed out that we were already condemned through the Law, Gay and Straight, and that He came to give new life. Try to digest that without pissing yourself. Think out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  I never said YOU are one of the Christians that does that yet you assumed I was.  That is what is known as a guilty conscience.  Maybe you should practice your own advice about making assumptions?  Also, yes, it is quite clear from your posts you never judge anyone. Eek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Getting better there sunny, just remember to finish next time before stepping away from the urinal and zipping up. Next lesson is the triple shake. I'm not condemning You, thats not my place or role. Bearing witness and telling the truth about what you see, is each our role, one and all. Conscience plays a role with each of us in judgement, only a fool would deny that. Still, that is between the Individual, and their victims, the authorities, good Samaritans, and their Maker. Justice is meant to be impartial, not blind, best to remember that. Hmmm... Assumption, Conscience, big words for you....
Click to expand...



You work really hard to avoid admitting you fucked up.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop trying to make David and Jonathan into faggots, you're doing nothing but repeating the same pathetic fantasies that gays make up to justify their homosexuality. Neither of the men were naked, the scriptures does *NOT* say this.
> 
> 
> 
> CurveBall seems intent on trying to make the Bible into some kind of homo erotic fantasy book.
> 
> Wonder if that's what uses when he is all alone and lonely and...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd ball is never alone, the gay partner is always close at hand.
Click to expand...


For someone who constantly tells people I'm on your ignore list you sure as hell do talk about me a lot.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop trying to make David and Jonathan into faggots, you're doing nothing but repeating the same pathetic fantasies that gays make up to justify their homosexuality. Neither of the men were naked, the scriptures does *NOT* say this.
> 
> 
> 
> CurveBall seems intent on trying to make the Bible into some kind of homo erotic fantasy book.
> 
> Wonder if that's what he uses when he is all alone and lonely and...............
Click to expand...


Yet another example of you bearing false witness.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop trying to make David and Jonathan into faggots, you're doing nothing but repeating the same pathetic fantasies that gays make up to justify their homosexuality. Neither of the men were naked, the scriptures does *NOT* say this.
> 
> 
> 
> CurveBall seems intent on trying to make the Bible into some kind of homo erotic fantasy book.
> 
> Wonder if that's what he uses when he is all alone and lonely and...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another example of you bearing false witness.
Click to expand...

  You tell lie after lie CurveBall.

And then accuse others of bearing falsewitness.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  I never said YOU are one of the Christians that does that yet you assumed I was.  That is what is known as a guilty conscience.  Maybe you should practice your own advice about making assumptions?  Also, yes, it is quite clear from your posts you never judge anyone. Eek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Getting better there sunny, just remember to finish next time before stepping away from the urinal and zipping up. Next lesson is the triple shake. I'm not condemning You, thats not my place or role. Bearing witness and telling the truth about what you see, is each our role, one and all. Conscience plays a role with each of us in judgement, only a fool would deny that. Still, that is between the Individual, and their victims, the authorities, good Samaritans, and their Maker. Justice is meant to be impartial, not blind, best to remember that. Hmmm... Assumption, Conscience, big words for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You work really hard to avoid admitting you fucked up.
Click to expand...


I don't hold your stupidity against you. Stay away from those urinal mints Thumper.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Can't believe the pro homos were arguing that David and Jonathan were gay when the Bible states absolutely they were not, gays believe almost anyone is a fag in disguise and in denial of their true homosexual feelings. Pathetic.


----------



## Father Time

Charlie Bass said:


> Can't believe the pro homos were arguing that David and Jonathan were gay when the Bible states absolutely they were not, gays believe almost anyone is a fag in disguise and in denial of their true homosexual feelings. Pathetic.



No Bass it's only certain people who obsess over it.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Father Time said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the pro homos were arguing that David and Jonathan were gay when the Bible states absolutely they were not, gays believe almost anyone is a fag in disguise and in denial of their true homosexual feelings. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Bass it's only certain people who obsess over it.
Click to expand...


That obsession BS is a strawman argument intended to protect homosexuals from being criticized for theír sin.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Getting better there sunny, just remember to finish next time before stepping away from the urinal and zipping up. Next lesson is the triple shake. I'm not condemning You, thats not my place or role. Bearing witness and telling the truth about what you see, is each our role, one and all. Conscience plays a role with each of us in judgement, only a fool would deny that. Still, that is between the Individual, and their victims, the authorities, good Samaritans, and their Maker. Justice is meant to be impartial, not blind, best to remember that. Hmmm... Assumption, Conscience, big words for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You work really hard to avoid admitting you fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hold your stupidity against you. Stay away from those urinal mints Thumper.
Click to expand...



So when you make bad assumptions and false accusations your way of reconciling is to insult others to refuse accepting responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> CurveBall seems intent on trying to make the Bible into some kind of homo erotic fantasy book.
> 
> Wonder if that's what he uses when he is all alone and lonely and...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another example of you bearing false witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell lie after lie CurveBall.
> 
> And then accuse others of bearing falsewitness.
Click to expand...


Can you even count how many times you accused me of saying things I have not said in this thread alone?  You don't care because you have absolutely no integrity.


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> Can't believe the pro homos were arguing that David and Jonathan were gay when the Bible states absolutely they were not, gays believe almost anyone is a fag in disguise and in denial of their true homosexual feelings. Pathetic.




The narrative shows they were in the very least bisexual.  This topic also helps show the utter hypocrisy.  David had at least eight wives but you don't see him being criticized for sexual immorality.  King Solomon had 700 wives but nobody complains about that.  When homophobes cry "sexual immorality" they are always cock-eyed in their rhetoric.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You work really hard to avoid admitting you fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hold your stupidity against you. Stay away from those urinal mints Thumper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So when you make bad assumptions and false accusations your way of reconciling is to insult others to refuse accepting responsibility for your own actions.
Click to expand...


My assumptions and accusations were correct. You are a Puke. I just don't hold it against you. Maybe someday you will grow out of it. Experience will change your views. I am responsible for all of my actions. There is no way that any of us avoid that one way or another.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the pro homos were arguing that David and Jonathan were gay when the Bible states absolutely they were not, gays believe almost anyone is a fag in disguise and in denial of their true homosexual feelings. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The narrative shows they were in the very least bisexual.  This topic also helps show the utter hypocrisy.  David had at least eight wives but you don't see him being criticized for sexual immorality.  King Solomon had 700 wives but nobody complains about that.  When homophobes cry "sexual immorality" they are always cock-eyed in their rhetoric.
Click to expand...


At best some scholars may view it as questionable, not conclusive. It would still be beside the point that virtue is virtue and sin is sin. Prophets sinned. That does not justify the action. Still, You are adding to Scripture making this claim. You base your claim in how you would have it be. The end does not justify the means. It is not for you or I to add or take away. Worse to state opinion as fact. Present your opinion, as your perception or opinion, not as conclusive evidence. David and Solomon did not live by your rules. Your claims are absurd. Your reasoning lacks weight.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> The narrative shows they were in the very least bisexual.



Now he is a bisexual!!  

You sodomite lovers never give up.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hold your stupidity against you. Stay away from those urinal mints Thumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when you make bad assumptions and false accusations your way of reconciling is to insult others to refuse accepting responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My assumptions and accusations were correct. You are a Puke. I just don't hold it against you. Maybe someday you will grow out of it. Experience will change your views. I am responsible for all of my actions. There is no way that any of us avoid that one way or another.
Click to expand...


You accused me of saying you do something when I never said you do it then when that is pointed out you simply call me names and totally refuse to admit your error.


----------



## CurveLight

Sunni Man said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The narrative shows they were in the very least bisexual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he is a bisexual!!
> 
> You sodomite lovers never give up.
Click to expand...


Since david had several wives and got naked with Jonathon and kissed he was either bisexual or he had the wives strictly for reproduction and political purposes.  I realize this is all way beyond your ability to be honest but it doesn't mean I have to give up on hoping one day you will realize your bigotry is your prison.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the pro homos were arguing that David and Jonathan were gay when the Bible states absolutely they were not, gays believe almost anyone is a fag in disguise and in denial of their true homosexual feelings. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The narrative shows they were in the very least bisexual.  This topic also helps show the utter hypocrisy.  David had at least eight wives but you don't see him being criticized for sexual immorality.  King Solomon had 700 wives but nobody complains about that.  When homophobes cry "sexual immorality" they are always cock-eyed in their rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At best some scholars may view it as questionable, not conclusive. It would still be beside the point that virtue is virtue and sin is sin. Prophets sinned. That does not justify the action. Still, You are adding to Scripture making this claim. You base your claim in how you would have it be. The end does not justify the means. It is not for you or I to add or take away. Worse to state opinion as fact. Present your opinion, as your perception or opinion, not as conclusive evidence. David and Solomon did not live by your rules. Your claims are absurd. Your reasoning lacks weight.
Click to expand...


I didn't add anything to scripture but thanks for being consistent in your false accusations.


----------



## Sunni Man

CurveLight said:


> This topic also helps show the utter hypocrisy.  David had at least eight wives but you don't see him being criticized for sexual immorality.  King Solomon had 700 wives but nobody complains about that.  When homophobes cry "sexual immorality" they are always cock-eyed in their rhetoric.


Once again you fail.

There is NO hypocrisy like you claim CurveBall.

God allowed then to have as many wives as they wanted.

Having several wives was NOT a sin or of viewed as sexual immorality during that time.

There is NOT ONE single verse in the Old Testament condemning them for having multiple wives.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when you make bad assumptions and false accusations your way of reconciling is to insult others to refuse accepting responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My assumptions and accusations were correct. You are a Puke. I just don't hold it against you. Maybe someday you will grow out of it. Experience will change your views. I am responsible for all of my actions. There is no way that any of us avoid that one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You accused me of saying you do something when I never said you do it then when that is pointed out you simply call me names and totally refuse to admit your error.
Click to expand...


Show me the accusation. Be Specific. Do not add, do not take away.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

CurveLight said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The narrative shows they were in the very least bisexual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he is a bisexual!!
> 
> You sodomite lovers never give up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since david had several wives and got naked with Jonathon and kissed he was either bisexual or he had the wives strictly for reproduction and political purposes.  I realize this is all way beyond your ability to be honest but it doesn't mean I have to give up on hoping one day you will realize your bigotry is your prison.
Click to expand...



David and Jonathan did not get naked, nor were either of the two bisexual, you're lying and reaching because you have no evidence for anything you say.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not many of us live by the laws of those days, to the letter. Outside of Islam, that is.
> 
> We are all accountable to our maker for sin, what ever the nature of it. That may be your best argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians who reference the OT for the purpose of condemning people only condemn themselves to a life of spiritual blindness while also sending the booming message they are hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who assume like you tend to drive off of cliffs. I am not condemning anyone, Puke. Christ condemned the Sin, not the Sinner. He also pointed out that we were already condemned through the Law, Gay and Straight, and that He came to give new life. Try to digest that without pissing yourself. Think out of the box.
Click to expand...



There ya go.  I never said "Intense" was guilty of doing that but you made the assumption I was speaking personally about you then went on a whiny rant based on that assumption.  I really don't give a shit if you still deny it.  See ya.


----------



## Intense

CHRISTIAN ANTHROPOLOGY AND HOMOSEXUALITY  Series
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This 1997 series on Homosexuality was published in L'Osservatore Romano, the semi-official newspaper of the Holy See.

1.  Homosexuality in the context of Christian Anthropology 
2.  Homosexuality and Classical Antiquity 
3.  Homosexuality and the Old Testament 
4.  Homosexuality and the New Testament 
5.  Sexuality and friendship in Early Christianity 
6.  The Homosexual Condition: I. Definition and causal factors 
7.  The Homosexual Condition: II. Structural Attitudes 
8.  Lesbianism 
9.  The homosexual condition and  constitutional law 
10. Should the law formally recognize homosexual unions? 
11. Do homosexual couples have a right to marriage? 
12. Antecedents to homosexuality: science and moral evaluation 
13. Moral criteria for evaluating homosexuality 
14. Elements of pastoral care for homosexual persons 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Provided Courtesy of:
Eternal Word Television Network
5817 Old Leeds Road
Irondale, AL 35210
Eternal Word Television Network, Global Catholic Network







Christian Antropology and Homosexuality


----------



## Intense

Then there is a third account, recorded in the First Book of Samuel, about the bond of friendship between David and Jonathan, Saul's son. In fact, after David's victory over Goliath and his meeting with Saul, we read: "When he had finished speaking to Saul, the soul of Jonathan was knit to the soul of David, and Jonathan loved him as his own soul" (1 Sm 18:1; cf. 18:3; 19:1; 20:4ff.). And after Jonathan's death in battle, David mourns him in lyrical words: "Your love to me was wonderful, passing the love of women" (2 Sm 1 :26).

Certain advocates of homosexuality would be satisfied to find a biblical foundation for it. But it would not be honest to omit certain clarifications of a philological and cultural nature. With regard to the first text cited, two observations must be made: one concerns the image of a soul closely linked to another (expressed by the Hebrew verb qashar), to suggest a relationship of the most intense love; well, this also occurs elsewhere with regard both to the love of the Canaanite Shechem for Dinah, the daughter of Jacob (cf. Gn 34:3ff.), and Jacob's own love for his son Benjamin (cf. Gn 44:30f.), which turns out to be no more than a mere, though very expressive, metaphor. The other observation concerns the phrase "he loved him as himself", which recalls Lv 19:18, where the people are enjoined to love their neighbour (meaning probably their compatriots) as themselves. (Some have preferred to translate it: "Love your neighbour because he is like you"), even if the case in question concerns a special relationship. With regard to the second text, it is true that in the manuscript tradition of the Vulgate the Latin "super amorem mulierum" created difficulties for some copyists, who altered it to "sicut mater unicum amat filium", referring instead to maternal love; but the text refers precisely to that type of love which God has instilled in his creatures and is so strong that it makes one forget father and mother (cf. Gn 2:24), but which in our case is recalled merely as an example. It is moreover significant that in ancient Jewish tradition, no mention is made of a homosexual interpretation of the story. In short, the texts concerning the relationship between David and Jonathan are a testimony to the experience of a strong, tender friendship, no different from other classical texts about Orestes and Pylades, Euryalus and Nisus, Cloridano and Medoro, and in the Old Testament itself, the two women Naomi and Ruth (cf. Rt 1:16f.). On the other hand, the relationship between David and Jonathan is also based on a military alliance made in the Lord's name (cf. 1 Sm 18:4; 20:8; 14-16).



Concluding remarks

Putting aside then the friendship of David and Jonathan, which does not properly belong to our case studies, the Bible's tough, not to say harsh, tone with homosexuality is surprising. But here an explanation seems necessary. We must not of course adopt the Bible's primitive attitude of drastic harshness, or we would end up requesting the death penalty for those who succumbed even once to this weakness. A homosexual who yields to his inclinations is no more guilty than an adulterer, especially if his behaviour is due to a particular psychological or even physical disposition. But to distance ourselves from this rather crude and primitive mentality does not mean to reject the moral principles and guidelines it reflects. In the Old Testament these are not as clear as they are in the New Testament and in later moral reflection. The Old Testament laws we have examined express, more than anything else, a preoccupation with acts which, should they gain a foothold, would threaten to destroy society. Nonetheless we can say that certain ethical principles, which will be better formulated later on, are already clearly, though implicitly, expressed in the Old Testament.

This appears even more clearly, if we consider the overall message about sexuality presented in the Bible, which we can only briefly mention here. It concerns the doctrine of the complementarity of the human couple created by God in his own image. It is not right to say, as did Philo of Alexandria, and has sometimes been maintained in the past, that for the Bible the only purpose of sexuality is conception and reproduction. The couple is created in God's image also for the love they express and achieve: the love of spouses which first spreads within the family, to create for the children brought into the world that atmosphere and spiritual warmth to which they have a right and which, they particularly need in their early years; the love which, by multiplying families with internal harmony, creates a society as the divine plan intends it to be.

It can also be pointed out that God's plan for sexuality and for society also includes demands of renunciation and sacrifice. Not only are the sacrifices of married couples needed to put this plan into action (including sometimes the sacrifice of being faithful to one's partner), but also the sacrifices of those who are celibate by choice or necessity: although they possess the normal sexual instincts, they are called to sublimate them for the good of society, or because of their particular situations or because they have accepted the mission of renouncing them in order to be better able to help others in fulfilling their mission. Jesus will explain all these things better in the New Testament.

But perhaps the greatest misfortune today is not that of homosexuality or adultery, which nevertheless cause or hasten the ruin of so many couples and families. There have always been weaknesses of this kind among men and women, proof of the deep wound inflicted on human nature by original sin. But there is also redemption: by becoming incarnate, the Word of God took on our own nature in order to heal it. It is important to open ourselves to him in faith, accepting the salvation he came to offer us. To do this, we must acknowledge that we are sinners and turn to him as our true Saviour. Indeed, without a sense of sin we are aware only of our own selfish needs. But the blame for this should not be placed so much on homosexuals as on man in general, who by eliminating the sense of sin, also eliminates the perception of his own moral limits, a perception that could instead offer him a smoother way towards self-fulfilment by a humble and trusting openness to the Redeemer's grace.

Back to Index

Homosexuality - 3


----------



## CurveLight

Charlie Bass said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he is a bisexual!!
> 
> You sodomite lovers never give up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since david had several wives and got naked with Jonathon and kissed he was either bisexual or he had the wives strictly for reproduction and political purposes.  I realize this is all way beyond your ability to be honest but it doesn't mean I have to give up on hoping one day you will realize your bigotry is your prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> David and Jonathan did not get naked, nor were either of the two bisexual, you're lying and reaching because you have no evidence for anything you say.
Click to expand...



Okay.  Whatever you say.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians who reference the OT for the purpose of condemning people only condemn themselves to a life of spiritual blindness while also sending the booming message they are hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who assume like you tend to drive off of cliffs. I am not condemning anyone, Puke. Christ condemned the Sin, not the Sinner. He also pointed out that we were already condemned through the Law, Gay and Straight, and that He came to give new life. Try to digest that without pissing yourself. Think out of the box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go.  I never said "Intense" was guilty of doing that but you made the assumption I was speaking personally about you then went on a whiny rant based on that assumption.  I really don't give a shit if you still deny it.  See ya.
Click to expand...


The only assumption there is yours. You should not be Condemning Anyone.


----------



## CurveLight

Hahahahaha....like clockwork.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Hahahahaha....like clockwork.



OT/NT... Primary message is Repentance/Reconciliation. Like Clockwork.


----------

